# Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme



## freak (20. August 2007)

*Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Salut!

Eigentlich wollte ich nur einen Testbeitrag schreiben, aber damit das nicht als Spam aufgefasst wird, kann man den Beitrag ja mit etwas Nützlichem verbinden: Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Ich fang gleich mal an, ich finde die Usernamen arg zu groß geraten, besonders bei den Redakteuren.

LG freak


----------



## Oliver (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Danke für das Feedback 

Wir werden das besprechen


----------



## sYntaX (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Naja eigentlich finde ich die Benutzernamen der Redakteure überhaupt nicht zu groß geraten. Sie verdienen halt einen großen Namen der ins Auge sticht weil sie eben die Redakteure sind bzw. die Admins^^


----------



## Falk (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Mitlerweile sind die Benutzernamen kleiner als zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo der Vorschlag gemacht wurde. Wir haben hier ein Auge drauf und reagieren sofort, soweit möglich


----------



## sYntaX (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Achso ok 
Btw, ich hab auch noch einen Vorschlag/Frage. Kennt ihr vllt noch mehr Messehighlights oder waren das alle?


----------



## Unregistriert (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Die Red's haben da bestimmt noch was in der Tasche, was bald online kommt...


----------



## Oliver (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Es wird noch mehr Messetipps geben, die wir natürlich so schnell wie möglich online stellen werden 

Das Forum in seiner jetzigen Form existiert noch nicht allzu lange


----------



## Hyperhorn (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Gefällt mir gut hier, wegen vBulletin + Farbgebung besteht allerdings Verwechslungsgefahr mit dem LUXX. :p
Ich hoffe, es wird dann später bezügl. (Extreme-)OC- und Kühlung Unterforen geben, die der Ordnung zuträglich sind.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut hier, wegen vBulletin + Farbgebung besteht allerdings Verwechslungsgefahr mit dem LUXX. :p
> Ich hoffe, es wird dann später bezügl. (Extreme-)OC- und Kühlung Unterforen geben, die der Ordnung zuträglich sind.



Davon kannst Du ausgehen.


----------



## Marbus16 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hach das geliebte vBulletin 

Daran gibt es einfach nix zu verbessern 

Könntet ihr eventuell das normale PCGH-Forum auch auf vBulletin umstellen? Denn das lädt um einiges schneller und das Posting und Edit-Verhalten gefällt mir persölich am besten von allen 

Ähm, und eventuell auch ein paar mehr Smileys? der  felht mir so


----------



## Oliver (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Die Smilies lassen sich bestimmt portieren, steht aber nicht ganz oben auf der To-Do-Liste im Moment.

Ob das alte Forum umgestellt wird, ist denke ich mal abhängig davon, wie gut dieses Forum akzeptiert wird.


----------



## sYntaX (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Es geht hier echt fix zu. Schon sind einige Highlights mehr zu sehen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



sli schrieb:


> Es geht hier echt fix zu. Schon sind einige Highlights mehr zu sehen



Hey, die Messe hat noch nicht mal angefangen


----------



## sYntaX (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

hehe denke die ganze Messe wird ein Highlight *g* und am besten wirds natürlich bei euch *schleim schleim*


----------



## Marbus16 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Den Ugly kann ich ja notfalls auch per IMG-Tag einbinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gibts eh zu viele schöne uglys von skicu et cetera 

Vielleicht gleich mal ne Umfrage durchführen auf PCGH?

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist: Man kann die Themen nicht nach den Letzten Beiträgen sortieren. Das Symbol ändert sich zwar, die Sortierung ist jedoch gleich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich hätt da auch noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Dieses Forum auf den Rest erweitern, kann ich mirgendwie überhauptnicht mit dem PCGH Forum anfreunden, ist mir zu 'Basic' 

MFG
Stefan


----------



## Oliver (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hätt da auch noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag:
> Dieses Forum auf den Rest erweitern, kann ich mirgendwie überhauptnicht mit dem PCGH Forum anfreunden, ist mir zu 'Basic'
> 
> MFG
> Stefan



Das wird noch passieren 

Primär steht jetzt die Games Convention im Vordergrund, da dort die meisten Redakteuere auch anzutreffen sind.
Nach der GC haben wir vor, weitere Unterforen zu eröffnen über Themen, die sich ganz bestimmt von den Basic-Themen absetzen werden 

Da wir planen das Forum so attraktiv wie möglich zu gestalten, fehlt uns so knapp vor und während der GC einfach die Zeit. Nächste Woche wird das Themenangebot mit Sicherheit weitaus höher sein


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das wird noch passieren
> 
> Primär steht jetzt die Games Convention im Vordergrund, da dort die meisten Redakteuere auch anzutreffen sind.
> Nach der GC haben wir vor, weitere Unterforen zu eröffnen über Themen, die sich ganz bestimmt von den Basic-Themen absetzen werden
> ...


Klasse, bin schon äußerst gespannt darauf  

PS: wie schauts mit den Grinsern aus, werden die auch bei Gelegenheit mal erweitert?

Bin mich dann mal (Häuslich) einrichhten 

MFG
Stefan


----------



## Falk (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ja, auch in Sachen Smileys können wir uns weiterentwickeln - derzeit musste das Forum ist einmal online gehen, vor der GC.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Naja, das wird ja schon noch, wenn ihr schonmal versprechen könnt, welche Grinser geplant werden sein werden (au mann, ich hasse Deutsch).

Jetzt sollt ich auch 'nen Avatar und 'ne Signatur haben


----------



## Oliver (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Man muss bedenken, dass die Idee mit dem Forum noch nicht sonderlich alt ist. 

Für die kurze Zeit bin ich jedenfalls überrascht in welchem Zustand sich das Forum schon befindet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Durchaus.

Nur leider sind einige Einstellungen deaktiviert, z.B. Signaturbilder (gut, kann man verstehen, wirklich) und Avatare...


----------



## Oliver (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Signaturbilder wollten wir erstmal nicht zulassen. Avatare allerdings schon. Werden wir morgen mal nachsehen was damit nicht stimmt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Avatare gehen schon, Signaturbilder, da könnte man 'ne 'Positivliste' zulassen, sofern möglich, gibt da nämlich einige Statistikseiten, die durchaus ganz sinnvoll sind, Spritmonitor, X-Fire und so.

dit:
Schaut soweit ganz gut aus, nur ein paar mehr Grinser wären nicht verkehrt, sonst wüsst ich jetzt nichts, außer hier und da mal 'nen Strich und andere Anpassungen vom Forum, aber das könnt ihr später machen, nachdem ihr 20-30 Grinser eingebunden habt


----------



## bierchen (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Hach das geliebte vBulletin
> 
> Daran gibt es einfach nix zu verbessern
> 
> Könntet ihr eventuell das normale PCGH-Forum auch auf vBulletin umstellen?


Bitte nicht. Irgendwie ist VBulletin für mich sowas von 0815.


----------



## Oliver (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



bierchen schrieb:


> Bitte nicht. Irgendwie ist VBulletin für mich sowas von 0815.



Eben weil es so 0815 ist, kann jeder direkt damit umgehen.

vBulletin hat eine lange Entwicklungszeit hinter sich und hat viele Evolutionsstufen durchlaufen. 

Es ist übersichtlich, einfach zu warten und nahezu beliebig erweiterbar.

Jeder hat seine Vorzüge und das ist gut so. Ich behaupte mal, dass die Mehrheit an Forennutzern ohne große Einarbeitungsphase ein vBulletin-Board benutzen kann, was man von einigen anderen Foren nicht unbedingt behaupten kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



bierchen schrieb:


> Bitte nicht. Irgendwie ist VBulletin für mich sowas von 0815.



Ja, nee, nicht unbedingt, es kommt halt immer drauf an, was daraus gemacht wird, wenn die Admins es wollen, kannst du das vBulletin darunter kaum noch erkennen, allerdings verliert man die ganze Arbeit bei Updates, weswegen man meist nur leichte Anpassungen verwendet (Buttons, andere Farben).

Der Vorteil ist aber, das es übersichtlich ist, viele Optionen bietet und man es einfach kennt.

MFG
Stefan


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hätt da auch noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag:
> Dieses Forum auf den Rest erweitern, kann ich mirgendwie überhauptnicht mit dem PCGH Forum anfreunden, ist mir zu 'Basic'
> 
> MFG
> Stefan



Das geht technisch nicht so einfach, ohne die angestammten Leser zu vergraulen. Daher erstmal Projektbasis.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das geht technisch nicht so einfach, ohne die angestammten Leser zu vergraulen. Daher erstmal Projektbasis.


Ja, wie z.B. beim RX-7 Forum, wo immer noch auf ein völlig überaltetes und kaum mehr zu gebrauchendes Forum zurückgegriffen wird, wo man nichtmal verschiedene Themenbereiche hat, da ist die Akzeptanz eines 'neuen Forums' auch nicht wirklich vorhanden, leider...


----------



## Marbus16 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist: Man kann die Themen nicht nach den Letzten Beiträgen sortieren. Das Symbol ändert sich zwar, die Sortierung ist jedoch gleich.


Das scheint untergegangen zu sein...

Aber einen Vorteil hat dieses Forum: (Noch) keine Fanboys und Kiddies hier -.-

Ich selber finde die vBulletin-Foren auch viel einfacher zu handhaben, bei planet3dnow.de und xtremesystems.org hamse ja vBulletin - mit der Zeit kommt man da viel besser klar. Auch in größeren Foren kann man damit alles viel schneller vonstattengehen lassen.


----------



## Falk (21. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Das scheint untergegangen zu sein...
> 
> Aber einen Vorteil hat dieses Forum: (Noch) keine Fanboys und Kiddies hier -.-
> 
> Ich selber finde die vBulletin-Foren auch viel einfacher zu handhaben, bei planet3dnow.de und xtremesystems.org hamse ja vBulletin - mit der Zeit kommt man da viel besser klar. Auch in größeren Foren kann man damit alles viel schneller vonstattengehen lassen.



Das ist nicht untergegangen, probiere es mal bitte im "Messetipps"-Forum. Hier im Feedback geht es nicht, weil es nur zwei Threads gibt und einer davon angepinnt ist.


----------



## Marbus16 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Achso, hab ich wohl übersehen  Sorry.


----------



## bierchen (21. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Eben weil es so 0815 ist, kann jeder direkt damit umgehen.
> 
> vBulletin hat eine lange Entwicklungszeit hinter sich und hat viele Evolutionsstufen durchlaufen.
> 
> ...


Die von Dir aufgeführten Vorteile sehe ja schon auch. Aber für meinen Geschmack sind die VBulletin-Foren grafisch zu überladen. Ganz schlimm wird, wenn Bilder in den Signaturen erlaubt werden und jeder meint, eine möglichst große, bunte, und animierte Signatur sein Eigen nennen zu müssen. 

Was mich an VBulletin auch irgendwie stört ist, dass die Postings über die ganze Bildschirmbreite gehen. Das empfinde ich als anstrengend für die Augen. Was beim neuen Design der PCG zu eng ist, ist hier zu breit. Bei PCGH dagegen genau richtig. :]

Na mal sehen, wie sich das hier inhaltlich entwickelt. Mit einem Bierchen intus sollte es mir möglich sein, VBulletin auch zu ertragen . *g*


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Bilder in Signaturen sind deaktiviert, das Thema 'zu bunt' kann man einstellen, z.B. durch auswählbare Templates, das es über den ganzen Bildschirm geht, ist doch nicht schlimm, machst halt den Browser kleiner und nutzt ihn halt nicht im Vollbildmodus (den z.B. ich eh nicht hab, von daher).

Und die ganzen Grafiken kannst prinzipiell abschalten, seitens der Administration wäre es auch möglich ein 'vB light' hinzufriemeln, wenn sie denn Zeit und Lust dazu haben.


----------



## Kovsk (21. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Passt hier vielleicht net ganz so rein, aber wann kommt den der extreme Oc Teil des Forums?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

habens doch geschrieben, nächste Woche


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> habens doch geschrieben, nächste Woche



ja, erstmal die GC überleben, Input sammeln und dann gehts los.


----------



## HeNrY (21. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen dass hier noch was an den Templates gemacht wird.

Allerdings muss ich schonmal ein großes Lob aussprechen, in so wenig Zeit soviel Informationen zu sammeln und dann auch noch in ein frisches und noch eher jungfräuliches Forum zu verpacken ist wirklich klasse 

Ich hoffe es wird noch ein weiteres Template mit 320 px Breite geben - dann kann man auch mal mit dem Handy posten


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch vorstellen dass hier noch was an den Templates gemacht wird.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich schonmal ein großes Lob aussprechen, in so wenig Zeit soviel Informationen zu sammeln und dann auch noch in ein frisches und noch eher jungfräuliches Forum zu verpacken ist wirklich klasse
> 
> Ich hoffe es wird noch ein weiteres Template mit 320 px Breite geben - dann kann man auch mal mit dem Handy posten



Das Lob gebührt in erster Linie den Geburtshelfern Falk und Oliver.


----------



## sYntaX (23. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wie wärs wenn wir ein wenig Werbung machen? In anderen Foren, Seiten etc.


----------



## Kovsk (23. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ne lieber net, sonst kommen die ganzen Kiddis und Fanboys.


----------



## sYntaX (23. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

lol hast auch wieder recht^^ Nagut warten wir bis die GC zu Ende ist dann können wir die kiddis mit ihren Fragen oder dummen Kommentaren hier reinlassen^^

Mal so nebenbei, bin nun der zweite Verknoter xD


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Ne lieber net, sonst kommen die ganzen Kiddis und Fanboys.



Och, Fanboys sind nicht unbedingt was schlechtes, solang sie ihre Meinung einigermaßen begründen können und auch wissen wovon sie schreiben, nervig wirds erst dann, wenn die keinen Plan von nix haben aber XYZ rul0rz da world X-D


----------



## sYntaX (23. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Was meint denn die Redaktion dazu. Ist das ok für euch oder sollen wir es lassen?


----------



## Falk (23. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich würde sagen, wir warten damit, bis wir die Struktur haben, die auch ein wenig länger überleben wird. Aber prinzipiell sind wir für sowas natürlich offen , bzw. wirklich verbieten koennten wir es eh nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



sli schrieb:


> Was meint denn die Redaktion dazu. Ist das ok für euch oder sollen wir es lassen?



Wie Falk sagte: erst einmal brauchen wir die OC-Struktur nach der GC, dann gerne.


----------



## bierchen (23. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Ne lieber net, sonst kommen die ganzen Kiddis und Fanboys.


Bin doch schon da!


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Öhm, ists beabsichtigt, das die Suche erst ab 4 Zeichen funzt?
3 wären besser (z.B. Cry).


----------



## sYntaX (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



> Ich würde sagen, wir warten damit, bis wir die Struktur haben, die auch ein wenig länger überleben wird. Aber prinzipiell sind wir für sowas natürlich offen , bzw. wirklich verbieten koennten wir es eh nicht.



Hm aber viele könnten sich dann hier gut über die GC informieren daher kam der Vorschlag jetzt und nicht erst wenn das Forum komplett ist.


----------



## 2fink (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, ists beabsichtigt, das die Suche erst ab 4 Zeichen funzt?
> 3 wären besser (z.B. Cry).



gute idee, ansonsten evtl. noch den pn-ordner vergrößern. 50 pn sind relativ wenig im vergleich zu anderen foren (gut, ich hab in anderen auch an die 500 im posteingang  )


----------



## Unregistriert (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



sli schrieb:


> Hm aber viele könnten sich dann hier gut über die GC informieren daher kam der Vorschlag jetzt und nicht erst wenn das Forum komplett ist.



In den meisten Foren ist Werbung eh nicht gern gesehen... bzw verboten. Also ich würde einen offensiven Webefeldzug ^^ sein lassen


----------



## sYntaX (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Naja direkt Werbung ist es ja nicht. Eher ein Tipp^^ Man muss ja nicht unbedingt in Hardwareforen á Chip oder Computerbase "Werbung" machen sondern eher in Foren von Games etc.


----------



## Falk (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, ists beabsichtigt, das die Suche erst ab 4 Zeichen funzt?
> 3 wären besser (z.B. Cry).




Vier Zeichen ist die Standard-Einstellung von MySQL (wir benutzen die Mysql-Volltext-Suche, nicht die Vbulletin-Suche). Drei Zeichen sind zwar in deinem Beispiel gut, sprengen aber im schlimmsten Fall den Server (wenn z.B. jemand nur nach "die" oder "IE" sucht - du kannst dir ausmalen, wieviele Treffer (für IE in den letzten beiden Wörtern schon zwei) geben würde.

Zum Thema Werbung noch: Wenn man sich in irgendwelchen Foren neu anmeldet und dann Werbung postet, gibt es natürlich ärger. Wenn man in einem anderen FOrum etwas interessantes sieht und den Link dann postet, ist das i.d.R. kein Problem.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Naja, kann man nicht die 'Standardwörter' mit 3 Buchstaben ausklammern?

Also der, die das, als, wie, nur, dir, mir, ich, ihr, neu, man, wir, und?


----------



## Falk (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

hm, das muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Dazu werde ich aber wohl erst am Wochenende kommen.


----------



## Hyperhorn (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> In den meisten Foren ist Werbung eh nicht gern gesehen... bzw verboten. Also ich würde einen offensiven Webefeldzug ^^ sein lassen


Das sehe ich genau so. Am besten ist es, wenn das Forum von alleine von sich reden macht und sich im guten Licht präsentiert. 
Nichts ist IMO schlimmer als hunderte 0 Post-User.


----------



## Marbus16 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Damit kann man aber gut Werbung machen - Schaut her, wie haben 350.000 User! Und davon sind nur 350 wirklich aktiv...


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wie z.B. in jedem normalen Forum (3DCenter, P3D, FDLX...)


----------



## Falk (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

ja, man versucht zwar immer, die ratio zwischen angemeldeten und aktiven usern möglichst gut zu halten - klappen tut das aber selten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Das klappt nur, wenn man die ganzen inaktiven nicht mehr zählt oder gelegentlich löscht, was auch einige Foren tun (nein, ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, wohl aber ein 'active User zähler' und kein wieviele hamma denn)


----------



## Hardware-Guru (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wie wärs mit ner Sektion für die Folding @ Home Leute? Fänd ich ne gute Sache und das läuft ja auch schon fast unter Extreme...


----------



## Marbus16 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wie man das auch sehr gut im Infoportal (paar Zeilen tiefer klicken bitte ) sieht: 45 User, aber nur 7, die posten...

Folding@Home PCGH-Team? Das schreit förmlich nach einem Extra-Forum


----------



## Falk (25. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich fange am Wochenende schonmal damit an, mir Gedanken über eine neue Struktur zu machen - GC dauert ja nicht ewig


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Denk aber unbedingt an ein 'Programmierungs' Forum und ähnliche, um 'Kluge Köpfe' anzulocken


----------



## HeNrY (26. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ja, sowas wäre auch ganz nett 
Dann kann man mal ein paar Schnipsel posten *g


----------



## Hyperhorn (27. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Angenommen, es wird hier einen Marktplatz geben (wovon ich stark ausgehe ), wird dann der Zugang mit Auflagen (Mitgliedszeit/ Anzahl der Posts etc.) verbunden sein?
Ein eigenes Bewertungssystem wäre ebenfalls eine feine Sache...
Bei PCG(H) gab es leider schon einige Betrugsfälle und die werden sich nie ganz ausschließen lassen. Aber es ist natürlich ein Unterschied, ob es sich in den Fällen um 1-2 DVDs oder einen Quadcore handelt.


----------



## Marbus16 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Man könnte sich in der Hinsicht auch gleich mit planet3dnow, Hardwareluxx et cetera auseinandersetzen, denn diese und einige andere Foren haben eine Marktplatz-Allianz gegründet, wo die User, die in einem Marktplatz schlecht auffallen, gleich für jeden Marktplatz gesperrt werden. Da wärte es eine gute Idee, wenn das kleene Forum hier auch der Allianz beitritt 

Was meinen Vorschlag bei der Handlungsbegrenzung angeht: Entweder 3 Monate Mitglied oder 1.000 Postings vorweisen. Die ersten 100 User, die sich hier angemeldet haben, sollten aber sofortigen Zugang erhalten - sonst wirds ja öde da


----------



## Hyperhorn (28. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Was meinen Vorschlag bei der Handlungsbegrenzung angeht: Entweder 3 Monate Mitglied oder 1.000 Postings vorweisen. Die ersten 100 User, die sich hier angemeldet haben, sollten aber sofortigen Zugang erhalten - sonst wirds ja öde da


Wenn schon Auflagen, dann IMO für alle die gleichen. Eine Überlegung wäre es höchstens, schon etablierte (Ver)käufer aus dem Bewertungsthread von PCG(H) hier gleich freizuschalten.
Aber 1000 Postings ist übertrieben, das führt dann im Zweifelsfall nur zu Spam, wenn jemand unbedingt innerhalb der 3 Monaten da rein will. Besser statt einer "Oder"-Regel wäre wohl eine "Und"-Regel, die Mitgliedszeit und Postings kombiniert, in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis.

Naja, mal schauen was die Zuständigen dazu sagen.


----------



## HeNrY (28. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Also die "Urmember" sollten imho schon sofortigen Zugang bekommen. Und ich würde eine 1-Monats-Regel befürworten.

Dazu unter Umständen noch eine Allianz.


----------



## Kovsk (28. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Fehler gefunden! In Overclocking, bei Grafikkarten steht: "Nvidia, AMD/*Nvidia*"* .
*Ich denke mal das soll "Nvidia, AMD/*ATI*"heißen.


----------



## sYntaX (28. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

lol nice, wenn das wahr wäre ohje *g*
Aber schön jetzt gibt es wieder Platz für neue Threads


----------



## Kovsk (28. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



sli schrieb:


> lol nice, wenn das wahr wäre ohje *g*
> Aber schön jetzt gibt es wieder Platz für neue Threads


Ja, aber irgendwie finde ich keinen Anfang^^. Kann net bitte irgend nen oc n00b mal ne dumm Frage stellen


----------



## Marbus16 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Richtig wäre allerdings "nVidia / AMD"


----------



## Oliver (28. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Nach Computec-Schreibweise wird nur der erste Buchstabe eines Wortes groß geschrieben. Ausnahmen sind Abkürzungen wie etwa AMD und BIOS.

Habe den Typfehler beseitigt. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## HeNrY (28. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wird es die GC-Beiträge nochmal als Archiv geben?


----------



## Falk (28. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Gibs doch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## HeNrY (28. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ach da, ganz übersehen... *im Boden versink*


----------



## onliner (30. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich stell mich mal ganz dumm an  und frag drauf los...

warum muss man sich den überhaupt als Member von PCG o. PCGH hier kompllet neu anmelden?

*juhuuuuuu* mein erstes Posting hier 

Gruß
onliner
Edit: ich antwort mal mir selber... hat wohl mit den namensgebungen wohl zu tun.. "Schraubenwechsler" , oder?


----------



## HeNrY (30. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Nein.

Das Forum hier ist ein ganz anderes System, als das sonst von PCG(H) verwendete


----------



## Honkster (31. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

wie wäre es denn mit einem bereich in dem es um software probleme geht..( windows, treiber, games, usw ) halt sachen die sich niht zu 100% um hardware drehen.. ( ja ich weiss wir sind hier bei pcg HARDWARE extreme, aber trotz dem )

lg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Honkster schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit einem bereich in dem es um software probleme geht..( windows, treiber, games, usw ) halt sachen die sich niht zu 100% um hardware drehen.. ( ja ich weiss wir sind hier bei pcg HARDWARE extreme, aber trotz dem )
> 
> lg



Das ist nicht wirklich extreme, oder?


----------



## Marbus16 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ähm... Seit wann ist Software denn EXTREME? 

Sorry, Thilo, hab dich übersehen auf de nächsten Seite


----------



## Honkster (31. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

@ thilo..

ja das is mir schon klar.. war ja auch nur ne idee... denke man sollte sich ine einem forumin dem es um ein bestimmtes thema geht ( in unserem fall der pc ) auch um alle seiten der thematik kümmern. und da der pc nunmal aus hard UND software besteht, dachte ich halt nur es währe eine erweiterung wert. 

lg


----------



## Marbus16 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Dafür haben wir doch unser normales PCGH-Forum 

Die Software, die fürs Übertakten benötigt wird, wurde/wird ja auch vorgestellt in den entsprechenden Sektionen.


----------



## Honkster (31. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir doch unser normales PCGH-Forum
> 
> Die Software, die fürs Übertakten benötigt wird, wurde/wird ja auch vorgestellt in den entsprechenden Sektionen.


 

naja..

aber wie soll ich es genau sagen..

das normale forum suckt..
sry.. aber findes unübersichtlich und nicht wirklich praktisch. aber hey.. wie gesagt.. nur ein vorschlag


----------



## onliner (31. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich würd gern wissen wo ich meine Beiträge, die ich gepostet habe , sehen kann.

Kann man das so einrichten das wenn man im Kontrolzentrum ist, ein Button für meine letzten Beiträge anwählen steht? Die Nachrichtenverfolgung  erfüllt meines erachtens nicht den wahren sinn.

Gruß
onliner


----------



## Kovsk (31. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Honkster schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit einem bereich in dem es um software probleme geht..( windows, treiber, games, usw ) halt sachen die sich niht zu 100% um hardware drehen.. ( ja ich weiss wir sind hier bei pcg HARDWARE extreme, aber trotz dem )
> 
> lg


Naja PC *GAMES* *HARDWARE* EXTREME, also wäre so ein bereich garnet so unintelligent.


----------



## Oliver (31. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



onliner schrieb:


> Ich würd gern wissen wo ich meine Beiträge, die ich gepostet habe , sehen kann.
> 
> Kann man das so einrichten das wenn man im Kontrolzentrum ist, ein Button für meine letzten Beiträge anwählen steht? Die Nachrichtenverfolgung  erfüllt meines erachtens nicht den wahren sinn.
> 
> ...



Klick mal auf deinen Nickname


----------



## onliner (31. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Klick mal auf deinen Nickname


Ehha..


----------



## Honkster (31. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Naja PC *GAMES* *HARDWARE* EXTREME, also wäre so ein bereich garnet so unintelligent.


 

aha..... ich bin also doch nciht soooo alleine mit meinem verlangen...

fänd es halt nur eine sinnvolle erweiterung.

alternativ könnte man ja auch das schwester forum *pc games software extreme* einführen..


----------



## Marbus16 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Warum nicht gleich ne extra Zeitschrift auflegen?


----------



## Honkster (31. August 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

mensch....

das ist ja besser als das was ich mir ausgedacht hab.

wir scheinen eine spirituelle verbindung zu haben..

fassen wir uns an die hände, tanzen um eine brennende tonne und singen..

back to topic...*tralla la*


----------



## Kovsk (1. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Also nachdem ich jetzt auch einige Probleme mit Software bekomme(Vista), würde ich mich sehr über einen Bereich für Software freuen.


----------



## DoktorX (1. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Also nachdem ich jetzt auch einige Probleme mit Software bekomme(Vista), würde ich mich sehr über einen Bereich für Software freuen.



Ich würd' ma sagen. das Forum ist für alles, was Extrem ist. Oder annähernd Extrem. Oder wie man zum Extremen kommt. zB (extrem) Overclocking und Kühlung. Desshalb finde ich, dass die Software probleme hier besprochen werden sollten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Also der Ort da links unterm Avatar stört mich a bisserl.

Stattdessen könnt mans ev. als 'Herkunft' bezeichnen, dann passts auch bei mir mitm Wasser der Ostsee (Bodensee wär mir lieber )...


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Sind eigentlich Diskussionsforen, in denen man über die Geschnisse in der IT Welt diskutieren kann/sollte, geplant? *duckundwegrenn*


----------



## Falk (4. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also der Ort da links unterm Avatar stört mich a bisserl.
> Stattdessen könnt mans ev. als 'Herkunft' bezeichnen, dann passts auch bei mir mitm Wasser der Ostsee (Bodensee wär mir lieber )...



Nein, Ort bezeichnet deinen Standort - nicht deine Herkunft. Außerdem würde es mit herkunft umbrechen.

Zu den Foren: naja, es gibt News, Hardware Allgemeines, was brauchst du da noch?


----------



## Intel_Nvidia_Fighter (4. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

könnte man den Bereich *Allgemeine Hardwarefragen* nicht untergliedern in einzelnde Komponenten wie Mainboards, Arbeitsspeicher, Cpu etc., denn mit der Zeit wird das bestimmt sehr unübersichtlich werden.


----------



## onliner (4. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich fünde  es wäre hier recht passend wenn es wie bei PCGH den Preisvergleich-Page miteinbauen könntet.
Aber ohne eben die Page wirklich verlassen zu müssen !


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Mal eine kleine und feine Frage am Rande: Was unterscheidet beim Ändern eines Beitrags, ob dort jetzt "Geändert von X am X" oder einfach nichts nach der Änderung als Kursivschrift am untersten Rand des Beitrags steht? Teilweise kommt es vor, dass nach der Änderung kein Vermerk vorhanden ist, manchmal wird dann einfach der Vermerkt wiederum unten hingedonnert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Nein, Ort bezeichnet deinen Standort - nicht deine Herkunft. Außerdem würde es mit herkunft umbrechen.


Naja, klingt trotzdem doof...

Sind ev. 'fremdsprachen' Templates geplant? (englisch wär nicht soo verkehrt 


PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Zu den Foren: naja, es gibt News, Hardware Allgemeines, was brauchst du da noch?


Ein Forum in dem man diskutieren könnte, über die Vor-/Nachteile von irgendwas (z.B. Kühlern usw)...


----------



## HeNrY (4. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine und feine Frage am Rande: Was unterscheidet beim Ändern eines Beitrags, ob dort jetzt "Geändert von X am X" oder einfach nichts nach der Änderung als Kursivschrift am untersten Rand des Beitrags steht? Teilweise kommt es vor, dass nach der Änderung kein Vermerk vorhanden ist, manchmal wird dann einfach der Vermerkt wiederum unten hingedonnert.



Das kommt daher, dass es ein, glaube 3-Minuten-, Zeitfenster gibt, in dem der Hinweis noch nicht auftaucht. Zum Beispiel wenn man etwas falsch geschrieben hat, kann man dies noch einfach so unauffällig ändern.

Wenn allerdings nun jemand schon auf deinen Post geantwortet hat und du diesen änderst, erscheint auch innerhalb des Zeitfensters der Hinweis.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

3 Minuten Zeitfenster... ganz schön viel, aber ok (von anderen Foren kenne ich das mit einer Minute oder teilweise noch weniger^^)


----------



## Malkav85 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wie schauts denn aus mit Icons die angeben, ob ein neuer Beitrag geschrieben wurde oder nicht?


----------



## Marbus16 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Die sind doch da? Bauler Chip= Neue Postings, Schwarzer Chip = keine neuen Postings


----------



## HeNrY (5. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Oder man klickt einfach oben auf "Neue Beiträge"


----------



## Malkav85 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Dann bin ich entweder Farbenblind, oder dumm...ich tippe auf beides


----------



## ultio (6. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Also im Profil sollte man noch einen Reiter "Computer" haben und ändern können, das wäre doch für so ein Forum sowieso ein Muss !


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Intel_Nvidia_Fighter schrieb:


> könnte man den Bereich *Allgemeine Hardwarefragen* nicht untergliedern in einzelnde Komponenten wie Mainboards, Arbeitsspeicher, Cpu etc., denn mit der Zeit wird das bestimmt sehr unübersichtlich werden.



Done 

Wie findest Du die Struktur?


----------



## Imens0 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wie siehts aus mit nem kleinen "Handelsplatz"? Wo man Dinge anbieten kann oder nach Teilen fragen. Klar gibts auch ebay.... aber hier weiß man wenigstens, dass mans mit Leuten zu tun hat, die Ahnung haben und (hoffentlich) dementsprechen mit der Hardware etc. umgegangen sind....


----------



## McZonk (6. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Das wäre jetzt auch noch mein Vorschlag gewesen, ein kleiner Marktplatz. Allerdings ist das ja immer mit einem Mehraufwand verbunden (Markplatzregeln müssen erstellt und kontrolliert werden, Bewertungssystem(?), Pflege der Threads.) Deshalb solltet ihr Euch das 2mal überlegen, aber ich würd es für Gut halten


----------



## ultio (6. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Desweiteren wäre ein Edit Button echt gut .
Mit dem neuem Reiter im Profil meinte ich ungefähr sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (6. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Höh? Editbutton weg?


----------



## McZonk (6. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ja hab es schon Oliver geschrieben, ist ein Prop mitm Board, wird schon dran gearbeitet


----------



## Falk (6. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ja, Edit-Button ist wieder da - Henry als Mod konnte den Fehler nicht bemerken...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



McZonk schrieb:


> Das wäre jetzt auch noch mein Vorschlag gewesen, ein kleiner Marktplatz. Allerdings ist das ja immer mit einem Mehraufwand verbunden (Markplatzregeln müssen erstellt und kontrolliert werden, Bewertungssystem(?), Pflege der Threads.) Deshalb solltet ihr Euch das 2mal überlegen, aber ich würd es für Gut halten



Marktplatz heben wir uns mal auf, würde ich sagen...

Wir brauchen erstmal "Ruhe" in der Struktur, dann gehen wir die Feinheiten an.


----------



## onliner (7. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir brauchen erstmal "Ruhe" in der Struktur, dann gehen wir die Feinheiten an.


Schön Guten Morgen (Chef) ^ ^

hab ein Vorschlag für die ToDo liste!

wäre es möglich bei rechts oben neben "*Willkommen, Membername*
es so einzurichten das man wenn man seinen Namen anklickt, eigene letzte Beiträge anwählen kann?

Ich weiß ja dass das per Kontrollzentrum zwar geht aber irgendwie ist das mir ein paar klicks zuweit entfernt. (bin halt klickfaul  ) . Wäre trotzdem eine feine Sache ... 

Gruß
onliner


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Viel viel wichtiger wäre erstmal ein Satz Emoticons


----------



## Malkav85 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

genau...wir brauchen Emos...also die Icons, nicht diese heulenden Möchtegern-Metaller


----------



## Falk (7. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Den Usernamen anklickbar zu machen um die letzten Postings anzuzeigen sollte nicht der große Akt sein, wird aber wohl erst im Laufe des Wochenendes kommen.

Smileys: geht es da um mehr oder um welche im PCGH-Extreme-Look?


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

@Smileys:
Also mindestens ein Ugly ist ja wohl ein "must have".


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Es geht erstmal um welche, um seine "Gefühle" ausdrücken zu können.

Zum Beispiel ein paar Lepra Smileys, welche die extreme Freude und unmut ausdrücken, ev. gar einen mit Iloveyou Schild.

Der 'gegen Wand hau' Smiley ist natürlich ein absolutes Muss in diesem Forum -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man gut nutzen um eigene missgeschicke zu verdeutlichen oder ähnliches.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre auch passend.

Musst halt mal schauen, was am besten passt.

dit:
Ahso, ein Extremgrins Smiley tut auch not, der wurd ja schon benutzt, bevor er eingebunden wurde


----------



## Intel_Nvidia_Fighter (7. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Done
> 
> Wie findest Du die Struktur?


 
So ist das doch mal eine echt gute übersichtliche Sache.


----------



## Hardware-Guru (7. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



Olstyle schrieb:


> @Smileys:
> Also mindestens ein Ugly ist ja wohl ein "must have".



Ugly-Smilies find ich ja persönlich auch cool, was mir aber missfällt ist der inflationäre Gebrauch dieses Smilies. Das ist fast noch schlimmer als die Leute, die hinter jeden Satz ein Ausrufezeichen machen. Ein "Kopf-gegen-die-Wand"-Smilie fänd ich aber auch gut. Ich könnte ja jetzt die Seite posten, die etwa eine Millionen Ugly-Smilies anbietet, aber ich lass es... 

EDIT: Ich hab noch einen Vorschlag. Könnte man nicht im Benchmark-Bereich die hwbot-Threads festsetzten. So rutschen die immer hin und her. Meiner Ansicht nach wäre da eine feste Struktur besser, aber ich lass mich auch eines besseren belehren...


----------



## Marbus16 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ugly? gibts doch schon....
<- 

 / :B und den Wandklopper-Smiley als :wand: rein hier


----------



## ED101 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Als erstes mal ein grosses Lob, das alte Forum hat mich immer abgeschreckt und ich hab mich nie angemeldet, hier wirkt es doch wesentlich "professioneller". 
Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema, 2 kleine Verbesserungvorschläge hätte ich. Ist es möglich, das mein bei Threads mit mehreren Seiten noch einen Button "Alle" einfügt damit man sich alle Posting anzeigen lassen kann ohne immer blättern zu müssen ?!? 
Nummer 2 ist die Frage ob man in der Kategorie Hardware nicht noch ein Thema Gehäuse einführen kann, ich denke dazu wird es immer wieder Fragen geben?


----------



## Marbus16 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Um den Vorschlag mal aufzugreifen: "Gehäuse" sollte es aber mit den Unterforen Case-Cons und Case-Mods geben.

Die Anzahl der angezeigten Postings/Seite kannst du im Kontrollzentrum einstellen, wenn du halt alle Postings auf eine Seite haben willst, stellst du am ehesten 500 Posts/Seite ein - aber Achtung, in den Threads, wo viele Bilder vorhanden sind, kann das ins auge gehen


----------



## ED101 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Deswegen ja der Vorschlag das entsprechend neben dem Button "Letzte Seite" noch ein Button alle gibt.


----------



## Falk (8. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*



ED101 schrieb:


> Als erstes mal ein grosses Lob, das alte Forum hat mich immer abgeschreckt und ich hab mich nie angemeldet, hier wirkt es doch wesentlich "professioneller".


Danke, sowas hört man natürlich gerne 


> Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema, 2 kleine Verbesserungvorschläge hätte ich. Ist es möglich, das mein bei Threads mit mehreren Seiten noch einen Button "Alle" einfügt damit man sich alle Posting anzeigen lassen kann ohne immer blättern zu müssen ?!?


Das ist leider nicht so einfach möglich - aber wie schon geschrieben kann man die Anzahl der Angezeigten Postings im Kontrollzentrum einstellen.



> Nummer 2 ist die Frage ob man in der Kategorie Hardware nicht noch ein Thema Gehäuse einführen kann, ich denke dazu wird es immer wieder Fragen geben?


Das werden wir intern mal durchsprechen.


----------



## Elkhife (9. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Bei Hardware wär auch notebook als kathegorie schön^^


----------



## y33H@ (9. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich persönlich bin ein Fan von guten User Reviews/HowTo's,
schön wäre ein entsprechendes Unterforum - überlegts euch.

cYa


----------



## Oliver (9. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Sollte eine gewisse Menge an User How-To's zusammenkommen, dann werden wir darüber nachdenken oder einen Sticky mit Links zu den entsprechenden Guides erstellen. Bei zwei Tests und einem How-To bleibt die Sache noch recht übersichtlich


----------



## onliner (10. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Guten Morgen,

kann man hier eigentlich auch eine Art von Favoriten im Kontrollzentrum haben, wie bei PCGH?


----------



## onliner (18. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge (remember)*



onliner schrieb:


> Schön Guten Morgen (Chef) ^ ^
> 
> hab ein Vorschlag für die ToDo liste!
> 
> ...


Wie schaugts aus, kimmt das bald oder immer no in der ToDo


----------



## Falk (18. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Werde es wahrscheinlich unter "Nützliche Links" einbinden. Kommt aber - when it's done


----------



## 7of9 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Bei den Betriebssystemen vielleicht noch eine Subkategorie für Windows Mobile, in der sich die SmartPhone-, PDA- und PNA-Freunde auf dieser OS-Basis austoben können?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. September 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ich bin dafür das man im Kontrollzentrum unter profil/Zusätzliche Informationen
auch noch seine cpu-Kühler oder WaKü Komponenten eintragen kann.
Auch wäre eine Suchfunktion in diesem Bereich hilfreich um Mitglieder mit der gleichen Hardware zu finden um diesen dann gezielte fragen stellen zu können.


----------



## Falk (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



7of9 schrieb:


> Bei den Betriebssystemen vielleicht noch eine Subkategorie für Windows Mobile, in der sich die SmartPhone-, PDA- und PNA-Freunde auf dieser OS-Basis austoben können?



Dann müsste es aber noch Symbian und Palm geben - um die Smartphone-Fraktion komplett zu machen. Wie sieht es aus, gibt es überhaupt interesse an Themen in dieser Richtung? Ich persönlich betreibe das mehr als Hobby (aktuelles Handy ist ein HTC Tytn, weil das E90 nicht lieferbar war )


----------



## HeNrY (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die Antwort darauf von meiner seine kannst du dir bestimmt denken


----------



## Klutten (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Auch wenn ich für Unterwegs (Arbeit) gerne auf einen PDA oder ein Smartphone zurückgreife, glaube ich nicht, dass man hier über solche Geräte berichten/diskutieren sollte. Man ist diesbezüglich in anderen, spezielleren Foren besser bedient.


----------



## HTS (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Auch wäre eine Suchfunktion in diesem Bereich hilfreich um Mitglieder mit der gleichen Hardware zu finden um diesen dann gezielte fragen stellen zu können.



Warum "im geheimen" fragen?  Im Forum kann man die Frage doch auch stellen, so dass dann jeder was von den Antworten hat


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



HTS schrieb:


> Warum "im geheimen" fragen?  Im Forum kann man die Frage doch auch stellen, so dass dann jeder was von den Antworten hat



Ich denke, dass dies der Problemlösung z.B. zugute kommt. Man kann dem einzelnen dann spezifische Fragen zu der bestimmten Hardware stellen, anstatt sie "wild" in den Raum zu werfen und zu hoffen, dass jemand "anbeißt".

Die Jungs von PCGH für jeden kleinsten Furz per E-Mail zu belästigen, das will ja auch niemand.  Ändert aber wahrscheinlich nichts an der Tatsache, dass wirklich täglich hunderte von Mails mit den kleinsten Wehwehchen einflattern.


----------



## rob21 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Möglich, aber indem man die Frage im Forum stellt, wächst dieses und wird zu breiten Wissensbasis. Auf lange Sicht ist das die bessere Lösung.


----------



## AMDSempron (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Was ist eigentlich mit der Funktion "Wer ist online" ? Wenn sie eingebaut ist, dann Schande über meine Augen, aber wenn nicht, dann wollte ich mal nachfragen, was ihr davon haltet und ob ihr das dann realisieren würdet. Wäre echt toll, ich habe diese Funktion im AF/LB oft genutzt, daging es ja ohne Probs. mit vBulletin.


----------



## cookie (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/online.php

Ansonsten findest du das unter "Nützliche Links"


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Dann schau doch mal auf der Hauptpage. Da gibts unten ne Wer ist online Liste 

Also schande über dich :p


----------



## mFuSE (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Irgendwie fehlen noch die wichtigen Stickythreads ^^


----------



## Ultimo (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



AMDSempron schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit der Funktion "Wer ist online" ? Wenn sie eingebaut ist, dann Schande über meine Augen, aber wenn nicht, dann wollte ich mal nachfragen, was ihr davon haltet und ob ihr das dann realisieren würdet. Wäre echt toll, ich habe diese Funktion im AF/LB oft genutzt, daging es ja ohne Probs. mit vBulletin.



Geht im Firefox aber erst, wenn man den - IMHO obligatorischen - NoScript für diese Domain hier ausgeschaltet hat . Sonst klappt sich das Menü nicht auf .


----------



## HtPC (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die Aufteilung in Sparte Hardware und Software ist ja ganz gut.
Aber was ist der Sinn bei Hardware und seinen Untersparten?
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinen PC und denke es ist die Grafik, dann schreibe ich es bei Grafik als Thread.
Suche ich eine Grafik als neue Karte, ist es das selbe.
Sprich Kaufberatung und Trouble in einer Sparte.
Ist das so gewollt.
Ein zeiter User mit gleichem Problem, ist der Ansicht das passt ins Mainboard. 
Wirkt das nicht konfus?
Also die Aufteilung nach Bauteilenamen, statt nach Oberbegriffen des Problems, finde ich sehr verwirrend.
Zumal eine Sparte für Netzteile fehlt, noch nicht mal bei "Sonstigem" geführt wird, und das in einem OC Forum.

EDIT:

OH, das ist ja der OC Teil, aber q.e.d.:o

MfG


----------



## Falk (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wenn etwas Aufgrund paranoider Browsereinstellungen nicht angezeigt wird ist das nicht unser Problem, sondern Sache des Users. Das Forum ist nur mit voller Script-Unterstützung komplett mit allen FUnktionen und Erleichterungen nutzbar - Javascript sollte man schon aktivieren. Wenn man paranoid ist, lässt man den Browser eben in einer VM mit einem eigenen OS laufen.

Das Netzteile fehlen ist aber ein guter Punkt, werde das hier mal ansprechen, aber eigentlich habt ihr recht, sowas fehlt.


----------



## HtPC (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Wenn etwas Aufgrund paranoider Browsereinstellungen nicht angezeigt wird ist das nicht unser Problem, sondern Sache des Users.



Oh sorry, aber die Aufteilung der "Boards" hat doch nix mit Java zu tun. Ich sehe auch alles,  bis auf die Flashs und Popup.

Das die Aufteilung nach "Baugruppen" des PC erfolgen halte ich trotzdem für gewöhnungbedürftig.
Ein Teilung nach Oberbegriffen aus "Problembereichen" hätte eine kürzere Aufzählung zur Folge.
Zumal man schon erkennen kann, ob es um *Beratung zum Kauf*, oder um *Beratung nach dem Kauf* auf Grund technischer Probleme geht.
Oder ob die *neuste Hardware diskutiert* werden soll.
Ob es sich dabei um eine Grafik oder das Mainboard handelt, sollte aus dem Titel des Thread ersichtlich sein.

Gruß

HtPC


----------



## Imens0 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wieso ist die mindestlänge eines Wortes bei 4 zeichen? man kann nicht nach kürzeln wie GTS, OCZ,.... suchen. wie wärs wenn das jemand ändert?


----------



## JimBeam (21. November 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@Imens0: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=5228


----------



## Düsi 800 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Aha. immer die selben Motzer ( nicht so ernst nehmen)


----------



## elite-kampfsau (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hi,

ich weis nicht ob es bereits angesprochen wurde: 

Ich fände es gut, wenn jemand, der ein Thema erstellt und später in seinem eigenem Thema postet eine kleine Einblendung unter dem Name bekommt, á la "Threadersteller". Ähnlich hier zu sehen, nur als Beispiel.

Meiner Meinung nach erhöht das die Übersichtlichkeit bei z. B. Threads, in welche viel gepostet wird und man zu schnell die Übersicht verliert, wenn man nicht alles liest. Dann kann man sich die Posts des Threaderstellers schneller raussuchen.

MfG
Jens


----------



## mFuSE (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



elite-kampfsau schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich weis nicht ob es bereits angesprochen wurde:
> 
> ...





Das ist eine sehr gute Idee, nur fürchte ich wäre vieles umzumodden wenn die Forensoftware das nicht nativ anbietet?


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Es wäre meiner Meinung nötig, die Threads für die Leser-Tests nach Bekanntgabe der Gewinner zu schliessen. Es trudeln selbst nach Beendigung immer wieder Bewerbungen ein. Diese Schreibarbeit würde den "unaufmerksamen" Lesern dann erspart bleiben.


----------



## y33H@ (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Was es bei CB auf Anfrage mittlerweile gibt, ist der sog. *Threadersteller*. Da Thread mit an die 100 Posts ja keine Seltenheit mehr sind, geht der eigentliche Ersteller oft mal unter, bei CB prangt ab dessen 2ten Post ein *Ersteller dieses Themas* unter dem Nickname. Eine gute Sache, sollten imo alle Foren so handhaben 

cYa


----------



## der_schnitter (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ja,den Threadersteller müsste man kennzeichnen.
Was ich noch gern hätte:
Mich nervt ungemein,dass für jedes Problem ein eigener Thread erstellt wird.Vlt könnt ihr ja allgemeine Problemthreads in jeder Kategorie einrichten,wo dann jeder seine Frage reinposten kann.Am besten wären evtl drei Threads,damit einer mit seiner Anfrage nicht die Diskussion anderer stört.Sowas hab ich schon in nem anderen Forum durchgesetzt und es ist wesentlich besser (allerdings is das ein kleines forum,da reicht dann ein Thread).Was halten denn die anderen davon?


----------



## Falk (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hm, das mit dem Threadersteller gucke ich mir mal an - kann aber nicht versprechen, dass es da in diesem Jahr noch Ergebnisse gibt, derzeit bin ich hier praktisch alleine in den heiligen Hallen  Wenn das kein allzugroßer Aufwand ist (praktisch nur ein eine Änderung am Template zum Beispiel) baue ich es ein - finde es auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## der_schnitter (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> derzeit bin ich hier praktisch alleine in den heiligen Hallen .


Schlimm sowas.Kannst dir doch mal ein paar Nasen von der PCAction ausleihen wenn die Bildunterschriftenkonferenz beendet ist und die eh nur rumhocken


----------



## px2 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

wie wärs mal mit nem download-center wo man alle möglichen oc/ überwachungstools gesammelt findet


----------



## der_schnitter (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Weiß nicht ob das Lizenzrechtlich geht.Allerdings zumindest ne Linksammlung in nem eigenen Thread so wie im normalen PCGH Forum


----------



## der_schnitter (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mir ist was aufgefallen:
Manche Threads sind bei mir zu weit in die Breite gezogen,und bei meinem (nicht breitbild) Monitor muss ich dann immer um alles lesen zu können den doofen Balken hin und her schieben.Liegt das an meinem (1024x768) Monitor?

Noch was (siehe Bild):


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gab es mal einen Thread hier, der die lesenswertesten Threads des Monats kurz zusammenfasste. Ich finde den nicht mehr und bin mir recht sicher, dass es kein Update für November gab.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Piy (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

gute frage... liest diesen thread eigentlich nochn admin?  

und: warum gibt es noch keinen thread zum relativen overclocking von gpus?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gab es mal einen Thread hier, der die lesenswertesten Threads des Monats kurz zusammenfasste. Ich finde den nicht mehr und bin mir recht sicher, dass es kein Update für November gab.
> 
> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?



Der November war leider sehr bescheiden hinsichtlich der Thread-Ausbeute...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Piy schrieb:


> gute frage... liest diesen thread eigentlich nochn admin?



Man sollte so einen Thread nicht bis in die Unendlich auswalzen, sonst liest irgendwann keiner... Einzelne Vorschläge bitte als einzelnen Thread.


----------



## Digg (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Was mir aufgefallen ist:

Es fehlt ein Lesezeichen-Symbol. Wie zb. ein kleines gelbes X mit blauem Untergrund oder sowas.


----------



## elite-kampfsau (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mist genau das wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen, Digg . Aber damit jeder weis wie es gemeint ist, ein Beispielscreenshot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Chef: Wäre das zu machen? PCGHX ist die einzige Seite in meiner Leiste ohne ein solches Zeichen 

MfG
Jens


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Bei Firefox hilft es, wenn du die Website in die Liste eingefügt hast, darauf zu klicken und schon erscheint auch das X-Zeichen. Aber im Tab erscheint es bei mir auch nicht.

EDIT

Hab gerade es nochmal ausprobiert und funktioniert leider nicht mehr. Bin jetzt verwirrt


----------



## kmf (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Was anderes. Mein Postfach ist fast voll.  Und ich kann mich doch nur so schlecht von meinen Sachen trennen . Kommt Admins und Verantwortliche, die paar KibiBytes <= Geil - ne?   für etwas mehr Platz im Postfach sollten doch ohne weiteres möglich sein. Dicke Pix sind hier im Forum eh kein Thema mehr und die verbrauchen ein vielfaches davon.

Also, ich hätte gerne ein bissel mehr Platz, so minimum für 1000 PNs. Lieber aber für noch für ein paar mehr.  *liebguck* *gaaaanzlieb*


----------



## Falk (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das mit dem Favico - so nennt sich die Grafik, welche der Browser klein anzeigt - ist ein temporäres, technisches Problem.

Das mit den PMs müssen wir uns mal überlegen


----------



## AMDSempron (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Nur so als Info, wobei ich dachte, wir ausm AF/LB haben es als alleinige schon fast traditionell falsch laufende Uhr. Nun, ich habe eiben einen Post gesehen, der um 16:12 geschrieben wurde, ich hab hier bei mir 3 Uhren rumstehen, alle stehen auf 15:19, eine davon ist eine Funkuhr 
Und ja, ich habe MEWZ, also GMT +01


----------



## der8auer (19. März 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das neue Unterforum für die Guides finde ich sehr schön  Nur sind es jetzt schon ziemlich viele. Könnte man das nicht vielleicht noch weiter unterteilen in z.B.

Prozessoren
Grafikkarten
Mainboards
Cooling
Overclocking

Dann wärs um einiges übersichtlicher.

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Und ev. auch das 'Futurama' Forum erweitern (Allgemeine Diskussionen) und nach oben legen? *bettel* 

dit:
der Thread hier wäre auch noch einer für das neue 'FAQ Forum'


----------



## bird1989 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich fände es gut wenn das forum auf der mainpage noch mehr public gemacht wird. z.B. könnte man es in die Navigationsleiste mit aufnehmen. Ich bin nur über einen Artikel in den News auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden. 


lg Jannik


----------



## Oliver (22. März 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Es gibt einen riesen Button auf der linken Seite, namens PCGH Extreme


----------



## bird1989 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Es gibt einen riesen Button auf der linken Seite, namens PCGH Extreme



den hab ich auch schon gesehn, und inzwischen weiß ich auch das der zu diesem forum führt jemand der aber nicht weiß was pcgh extreme ist, könnte es aber auch für einen gewöhnlichen banner halten


----------



## CloudCrunsher (23. März 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

C&P^^:
 Inhalt? 1/4 werbung! WOW! Bei so viel Werbung, ist das magazin einfach zu überteuert, allein die ganze werbung lässt das ganze heft doch schon gratis werden -.-
-Inhalt? PCGHX? Das ich nich lache, PCGHX für 6, dann kommt da sowenig seiten in mini schrift und handbuch vormat, kaum infos nur bekanntes!
- Das is genauso lächerlich wie als wenn ich mir PCGH Tuning Sonderheft holen würde, wenn PCGHX, dann mit Tipps Tricks, Benches und paar Tutorials und Themen wie Wakü und lauter Forenthemen mit vielen infos, das nenn ich mal PCGHX, sonst könnt ihr dieses mini heft auch mal als Extended machen, selbst im extended steht mehr drin als in der erstausgabe der Extreme!


----------



## y33H@ (3. April 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich habe es schon einmal vorgeschlagen:

Bitte baut eine Funktion ein, die ab dem 2ten Post des Threaderstellers ein "Threadersteller" unter 
seinem Namen anzeigt, das ist gerade bei größeren Threads sehr hilfreich und dient der Übersicht.

cYa


----------



## Falk (3. April 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Problem: Plugin oder friemeln am Forum nötig, was zu Problemen führen kann, sobald eine neue Vbulletin-Version kommt (dann sind die Templates nämlich veraltet und müssen angepasst werden). Das ist auch allgemein der Grund, warum es in diesem Forum so wenig Spielkram gibt.


----------



## y33H@ (3. April 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die neue vBulletin 3.7 bringt ja ein paar coole Sachen *klick mich* Aber aktuell noch Beta und nicht auf deutsch *grummel*
Wenn du es doch hinbekommst, wäre es super, aber ein "must have" ists nicht uuuunbedingt.

cYa


----------



## Falk (4. April 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ganz einfach: je weniger wir jetzt auch an dieser Version machen, desto leichter wird der Umstieg auf 3.7 ,)


----------



## y33H@ (4. April 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das ist doch ein Argument  Tja, dann werde ich halt einfach abwarten und immer brav zu Post #1 scrollen^^

cYa


----------



## Kovsk (10. April 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hallo,
ich würde mal den Vorschlag einbringen, das ihr euren HWBot Leuten, die Möglichkeit gebt, die HWBot Signatur zu nutzen, ich bin zwar nich bei eurem Team und will das hier auchnet um bedingt haben, aber ich finde da euer F@H Team seine Stats präsentieren darf, sollten das die HWBot Leute auch dürfen.

Mfg
Kovsk


----------



## McZonk (10. April 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde mal den Vorschlag einbringen, das ihr euren HWBot Leuten, die Möglichkeit gebt, die HWBot Signatur zu nutzen, ich bin zwar nich bei eurem Team und will das hier auchnet um bedingt haben, aber ich finde da euer F@H Team seine Stats präsentieren darf, sollten das die HWBot Leute auch dürfen.
> 
> Mfg
> Kovsk



Gute Idee! 
*Unterschreib und Weiterreich*


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde mal den Vorschlag einbringen, das ihr euren HWBot Leuten, die Möglichkeit gebt, die HWBot Signatur zu nutzen, ich bin zwar nich bei eurem Team und will das hier auchnet um bedingt haben, aber ich finde da euer F@H Team seine Stats präsentieren darf, sollten das die HWBot Leute auch dürfen.
> 
> Mfg
> Kovsk


 
Dito 

Hab Oli auch schon drauf angesprochen. Hoffentlich wirds was


----------



## darkniz (11. April 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde mal den Vorschlag einbringen, das ihr euren HWBot Leuten, die Möglichkeit gebt, die HWBot Signatur zu nutzen, ich bin zwar nich bei eurem Team und will das hier auchnet um bedingt haben, aber ich finde da euer F@H Team seine Stats präsentieren darf, sollten das die HWBot Leute auch dürfen.
> 
> Mfg
> Kovsk


 
Ich hoffe auch, dass das was wird. Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich Oliver deswegen auch schonmal gefragt.


----------



## No_Limit (11. April 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde mal den Vorschlag einbringen, das ihr euren HWBot Leuten, die Möglichkeit gebt, die HWBot Signatur zu nutzen, ich bin zwar nich bei eurem Team und will das hier auchnet um bedingt haben, aber ich finde da euer F@H Team seine Stats präsentieren darf, sollten das die HWBot Leute auch dürfen.
> 
> Mfg
> Kovsk



Jop bin auch dafür, 

außerdem noch folgendes: 
Hätte nen Vorschlag zu machen allerdings weiß ich net ob sichs realisieren lässt. Dachte die 3 - 10 besten Overclocker des Forums könnten statt dem "Komplett-PC-Aufrüster" oder was auch immer, den Titel "Hardware Overclocker" bekommen. Schreibt einfach mal was ihr davon haltet.


----------



## GUschorschi (11. April 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



No_Limit schrieb:


> Jop bin auch dafür,
> 
> außerdem noch folgendes:
> Hätte nen Vorschlag zu machen allerdings weiß ich net ob sichs realisieren lässt. Dachte die 3 - 10 besten Overclocker des Forums könnten statt dem "Komplett-PC-Aufrüster" oder was auch immer, den Titel "Hardware Overclocker" bekommen. Schreibt einfach mal was ihr davon haltet.


 
ich schließe mich dem komplett an


----------



## DeathForce (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hab mich ebend mal durch SysProfil Forum bisl durchgeklickt.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das diese in den Profilen einen Reiter mit Feedback haben dort ist ein Bewertungsprofil, dies ist ähnlich wie das Bewertungssystem von Ebay.
Könnte man dies nicht hier auch einführen?
Denn das SysProfil Forum nutzt ja die selbe vBulletin Version.

Hab mal nen Screenshot angehängt wie das dort ausschaut.


----------



## Lee (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Und was soll das bringen?


----------



## DeathForce (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Find ich schöner als die Bewertungen in der Signatur.
Is meine meinung...


----------



## Falk (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das bezieht sich aber auf Marktplatz-Bewertungen, oder? oder werden da User z.B. danach bewertet, ob ihre Threads hilfreich waren?


----------



## DeathForce (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Jop für den Marktplatz ist das.
ComputerBase nutzt das ebenfalls

Hab ebend einen Post bei uns im Marktplatz gefunden mit schönen Screens von y33H@ die das noch besser zeigen.

Link


----------



## y33H@ (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

*@ Falk*

Da ist ne feine Sache 

cYa


----------



## DeathForce (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Der vorteil halt daran ist man kann sich die Bewertung genau ansehen.
Das is wie bei Ebay da kauf ich ja auch nich die Katze im sack wenn da Schlechte bewertungen bei sind.

Obwohl ich das hier im Forum etwas bezweifel da die Bewertungen ja überwiegend top sind


----------



## Lochti (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

*PCGH und PCGH-Extreme*
*Gönnt ihren Jusern und anhänger was !*​ 
Ich bin dafür das *PCGH und PCGH-Extreme *seinen Jusern und Anhänger mal was gönnen müste , wie wir durch information den ruf von *PCGH und PCGH-Extreme *immer höher bringen und immer mehr leute neugierig werden auf *PCGH und PCGH-Extreme !*
Mir ist da was eingefallen , wie ist es den wenn man hin geht und einen findet der mit Hardware handelt , und vieleicht 1000 grakas zum guten kurs einkauft , und uns Verkauft zum kleinen Preis, und das in Namen des Herrn (*PCGH und PCGH-Extreme*) ! 
Erstens habt ihr nen guten Ruf , und Zweiterns wenn es irgendwo geschrieben steht , *Große Zeitung und Internetportal* gönnt Jusern zum kleinen preis was Ganz Großes , bessere werbung würde es doch nicht Geben ! Oder ...

So , das war meine idee !

MFG 
Lochti !


----------



## Falk (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

So etwas machen wir schon, allerdings nicht mit Grafikkarten:

Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör - dort gibt es Modding/Kühlkits günstiger.


----------



## Overlocked (4. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mir fehlt am Forum eigentlich nur, dass man, wie im hwluxx, sich nicht beim Threadersteller bedanken kann. Kleiner Button unter dem Thread. Was mir noch auffällt ist, dass, soweit ich weiß, keine Normaluser einen anederen User empfehlen kann. Wenn sowas eingeführt würde, wäre das besonders für Neulinge interessant, die dann schauen könnten, wen ich bei Fragen fragen könnte und wie meine Zielperson "bewertet" ist.
Mal ein Feedback dazu...


----------



## Falk (5. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das Dankeschön bzw. das Karma-System haben wir bewusst weggelassen, um "Grüppchenbildung" zu vermeiden. Die Befürchtung ist, das es wenige gibt, die sich dann von ihren Kumpels "künstlich" hochvoten lassen, was das Ganze auch wieder nur verzerrt.


----------



## Overlocked (9. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Was ich auch vermisse ist die Anzeige von denen, die gerade den Thread anschauen. Das war doch sonst immer unten rechts zu finden! Außerdem wäre ich noch für einen kleinen View- Counter, dass man sehen kann, wie viele diesen Thread schon gesehen haben. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Mir fehlt am Forum eigentlich nur, dass man, wie im hwluxx, sich nicht beim Threadersteller bedanken kann. Kleiner Button unter dem Thread. Was mir noch auffällt ist, dass, soweit ich weiß, keine Normaluser einen anederen User empfehlen kann. Wenn sowas eingeführt würde, wäre das besonders für Neulinge interessant, die dann schauen könnten, wen ich bei Fragen fragen könnte und wie meine Zielperson "bewertet" ist.
> Mal ein Feedback dazu...



Andersrum wäre es sinnvoller: wenn der Threadersteller sich bei den helfenden bedanken könnte.

Aber auch hier ist das Problem was Falk angesprochen hat, nicht von der Hand zu weisen sprich die Grüppchenbildung.

Das siehst du auch sehr gut im 3DCenter, wenn du da mal längere Zeit bist.
Da gibts dann einige User, die ein Fußvolk haben und andere die immer im Pulk auftreten...


However:

Wie schauts mit dem Erfahrungssystem aus, wann wird das überarbeitet? 
Weil momentan ists irgendwie nicht so wirklich toll, z.B. weil die Aktivität nicht soo wichtig ist und Bilder recht viele Punkte geben...


----------



## Overlocked (9. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich finde, das Erfahrungssystem sollte grundlegend geändert werden und nur Punkte wie Aktivität und Beitrags ahl, sowie Beiträge am Tag beinhalten. zur Grüppchen-Bildung kann ich sagen, dass wir doch ein recht soziales Forum sind. Wir könnten es ja einmal versuchen


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Overlocked schrieb:


> dass man sehen kann, wie viele diesen Thread schon gesehen haben. Was haltet ihr davon?


"Hits" gibts in der Forenübersicht.. ? 

Mir fehlt eine Funktion, mit der man persönlich uninteressante Unterforen (für mich zb. Casemods, Verkäufe, Folding@Home oder Bench-Sessions..) vollkommen ausblenden kann. 

Wäre nett, wenn unter "Neue Beiträge" diese nicht mehr aufscheinen würden.

Bis Weihnachten ist ja noch ein bissl Zeit..


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

mein Vorschlag ist das es wie oben links solche eine Ordnerleiste
(z.B. meinte das: PC Games Hardware Extreme > Allgemeines > Feedback > PCGH-Extreme-Forum
Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme)
geben sollte in der man schnell auf das Unterforum kommt zum weiter lesen...es nervt immer wiede hoch zu scrollen...


----------



## Overlocked (9. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Lexx schrieb:


> "Hits" gibts in der Forenübersicht.. ?
> 
> Mir fehlt eine Funktion, mit der man persönlich uninteressante Unterforen (für mich zb. Casemods, Verkäufe, Folding@Home oder Bench-Sessions..) vollkommen ausblenden kann.
> 
> ...



Es sollte evtl auch im Thread selber ersichtlich sein. Ich schaue eigentlich nie auf die "Hits".


----------



## Lee (9. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Es sollte evtl auch im Thread selber ersichtlich sein. Ich schaue eigentlich nie auf die "Hits".


Dann gewöhns dir an


----------



## Falk (9. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Was ich auch vermisse ist die Anzeige von denen, die gerade den Thread anschauen. Das war doch sonst immer unten rechts zu finden! Außerdem wäre ich noch für einen kleinen View- Counter, dass man sehen kann, wie viele diesen Thread schon gesehen haben. Was haltet ihr davon?



Die User, die gerade den Thread betrachten, sind ausgeblendet, da diese Funktion doch erheblich Server-Performance braucht und eigentlich nicht wirklich wichtig ist.



Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich finde, das Erfahrungssystem sollte grundlegend geändert werden und nur Punkte wie Aktivität und Beitrags ahl, sowie Beiträge am Tag beinhalten. zur Grüppchen-Bildung kann ich sagen, dass wir doch ein recht soziales Forum sind. Wir könnten es ja einmal versuchen



Ja, gerade weil das Forum so sozial ist befürchte ich Grüppchenbildung 



Lexx schrieb:


> "Hits" gibts in der Forenübersicht.. ?
> 
> Mir fehlt eine Funktion, mit der man persönlich uninteressante Unterforen (für mich zb. Casemods, Verkäufe, Folding@Home oder Bench-Sessions..) vollkommen ausblenden kann.
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn unter "Neue Beiträge" diese nicht mehr aufscheinen würden.



Das wird nicht funktionieren, da man nur ein Forum ausschließen kann - und das ist derzeit das, in das die PCGH-News reinlaufen.


Ich hoffe, das hat ein paar Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das hat ein paar Fragen beantwortet.


Äußerst präzise.. ! THX


----------



## Overlocked (9. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Lee schrieb:


> Dann gewöhns dir an



Bei einem 22" Monitor kann das recht anstrengend sein.



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Die User, die gerade den Thread betrachten, sind ausgeblendet, da diese Funktion doch erheblich Server-Performance braucht und eigentlich nicht wirklich wichtig ist.
> 
> Ja, gerade weil das Forum so sozial ist befürchte ich Grüppchenbildung



Naja, ich fände es schön, wenn ich sehe, wer grad meinen Trehad liest, aber ich dachte auch, dass wir diese Performance haben?

Wir können es ja mal versuchen


----------



## Falk (10. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Naja, ich fände es schön, wenn ich sehe, wer grad meinen Trehad liest, aber ich dachte auch, dass wir diese Performance haben?
> 
> Wir können es ja mal versuchen



Ich möchte die User ungern an Features gewöhnen, die ich dann später abschalten muss, wenn das Forum weiter gewachsen ist und die Server-Leistung noch nicht wieder passt


----------



## Gast3737 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> mein Vorschlag ist das es wie oben links solche eine Ordnerleiste
> (z.B. meinte das: PC Games Hardware Extreme > Allgemeines > Feedback > PCGH-Extreme-Forum
> Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme)
> geben sollte in der man schnell auf das Unterforum kommt zum weiter lesen...es nervt immer wiede hoch zu scrollen...


@Falk ist sowas sinnvoll?


----------



## Falk (10. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> @Falk ist sowas sinnvoll?



Runterscrollen und Los drücken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

uhhiii danke dir....und los!


----------



## Medina (11. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Servus

Wie wäre es mit mehr Lesertest, da ich die echt gut und aufschlussreich finde.
Vllt auch eher mehrere, aber dafür nur ~3 gleiche Produkte. Bei den vielen gleichen Lesertest verliert man oft etwas den Überblick finde ich.

Ansonsten find ichs gemütlich hier

greetz


----------



## k-b (11. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Bei einem 22" Monitor kann das recht anstrengend sein.


Gerade da ist man es doch gewöhnt viele Informationen zu verarbeiten, auf einmal.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag:
 gibt es nicht irgendwie die Möglichkeit der Forumssuche hervorzuheben...? und die Vorteile beim Benutzen aufzuzeigen?


----------



## k-b (11. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die Vorteile beim Benutzen aufzuzeigen? Was genau stellst du dir denn darunter vor?


----------



## Schnitzel (11. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ist es eigentlich möglich nach dem Editieren den Beitrag als neu anzuzeigen?
Ist mir jetzt  bei meinem Tagebuch aufgefallen daß das momentan nicht funktioniert,deswegen hab ich auch jetzt ein paar Doppelposts.


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ist imho nicht Möglich ohne addons. Wobei sich auch die Frage nach dem Sinn ergibt. 
Wenn irgendjemand Rechtschreibfehler fixt, willst du das der Thread bei allen Leuten die mal drauf geantwortet haben wieder im Kontrollzentrum auftaucht?


----------



## riedochs (13. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Da ja Crysis ein eigenes Unter-Unterforum hat wurd eich auch eins für Stalker - CS vorschlagen. Da werden noch einige Theards auftauchen, das sollte das alles etwas übersichtlicher gestalten.


----------



## Overlocked (13. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich persönlich würde solche Unterforen abschaffen. Crysis soll wie alle andren im großen Forum bleiben.


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Meine persönliche Meinung ist das auch. Allerdings bietet es schon eine gewisse übersichtlichkeit im normalen Forum .. wo nicht jeder zweite Thread von Crysis ist. Aber vielleicht ist das ja nur, weil ich Crysis nicht mag


----------



## Overlocked (13. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Auf jeden Fall ist es unsinnig Wenn dann für alle Spiele.


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Es reicht doch bei Hype-spielen. Wird bei pcgames im Forum auch schon ewig so praktiziert.  Wenn der Hype einfach rum ist, die Threads zurückverschieben


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Kritik meinerseits:
Das neue Bewertungssystem ist ganz und gar nicht mein Fall. 
Und was nebenbei noch schlecht ist, ist dass es jetzt keine Karteikarten unter den Usernamen gibt sondern alles UNtereinnander geschrieben wird.
Sollte man wieder so machen wie früher! Alt bewährt sich! 

Ansonsten alles top hier!


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Also bei mir sind noch Karteireiter da.. Du meinst schon die Detailansicht eines Usernamens - oder?
Also: Statistik, Über mich, etc. ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



riedochs schrieb:


> Da ja Crysis ein eigenes Unter-Unterforum hat wurd eich auch eins für Stalker - CS vorschlagen. Da werden noch einige Theards auftauchen, das sollte das alles etwas übersichtlicher gestalten.



Crysis haben wir wieder gekickt als eigenes Forum, da sich zu wenig getan hat.

Bei Stalker CS würde ich eher vorschlagen, dass die Leute vermehrt den Sammelthread nutzen, bevor sie einen neuen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



k-b schrieb:


> Ist imho nicht Möglich ohne addons. Wobei sich auch die Frage nach dem Sinn ergibt.
> Wenn irgendjemand Rechtschreibfehler fixt, willst du das der Thread bei allen Leuten die mal drauf geantwortet haben wieder im Kontrollzentrum auftaucht?


Meine Rechtschreibfehler fixe ich eigentlich in der Vorschau sofern sie mir denn auffallen.
Gerade in Beiträgen die nicht jeden Tag zig posts bekommen fände ich das aber schon sinnvoll.


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bei Stalker CS würde ich eher vorschlagen, dass die Leute vermehrt den Sammelthread nutzen, bevor sie einen neuen Thread aufmachen.



Dann verliert dieser schnell an Uebersichtlichkeit wenn das mehrere Probleme gleichzeitig diskutiert werden.


----------



## Overlocked (22. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das Logo wieder ändern, wäre noch so ein Punkt... Das neue sieht blöd aus


----------



## moonrail (22. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Das Logo wieder ändern, wäre noch so ein Punkt... Das neue sieht blöd aus


Jap seh ich auch so. Das sieht zu comichaft aus... Passt auch von den Farben nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Oha! DAs wird ja immer schlimmer! Jetzt auch noch die Logos von den Themen.


----------



## k-b (22. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich find das besser als das "globige" gelbe.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

kann mich meinen 4 vorredner anschliessen!

Das logo war eindeutig besser!


----------



## k-b (22. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Komischerweise gefällt es so ziemlich allen aus einem anderen Thread dafür http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/20879-der-laber-thread-part-ii-37.html


----------



## Sk1ll3r (22. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ja! Bitte macht das alte logo wieder rein


----------



## Schnitzel (22. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hat was von X-Man.
Das alte war wirklich besser.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das neue Logo ist gesetzt - stay tuned for more.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Noch mehr im Comicstil?
Naja,lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Overlocked (22. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hättet ihr uns doch wenigstens abstimmen lassen


----------



## riedochs (22. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Hättet ihr uns doch wenigstens abstimmen lassen



Das wäre im Sand verlaufen. Es gibt Dinge die müssen so passieren.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (22. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das wäre im Sand verlaufen. Es gibt Dinge die müssen so passieren.


 
wieso? hier hört man doch nur negatives über das logo.. wieso kann man bewährtes nicht einfach so belassen 

ich wär auch stark für eine abstimmung, das neue logo sieht mir sehr kindisch aus....


----------



## Adrenalize (23. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Man hört immer Negatives über neue Änderungen. Und der eindruck, dass es keinem passt, entsteht meist dadurch, dass auf jeden Meckerer 10 Leute kommen, die es mögen oder denen es egal ist. aber nur der Meckerer postet halt deshalb extra. 

Wir haben ja jahrelang auf Athlon.de jede Änderung am Forum diskutiert, irgendwann kennt man das Spiel. 
Ich fand das alte von den Farben her knackiger und auffälliger, aber optisch gefallen sie mir eigentlich gleich gut. Man kann schon damit leben.

*Aber wo wir gerade bei extremen Verbesserungsvorschlägen sind:*
Mir ist neulich mal aufgefallen, dass man den  smiley mit Nasenstrich tippen muss, alle anderen aber ohne, also ,  oder  usw.
Könnte man das ändern? Alle ohne Nase, damit es einheitlich ist.


----------



## Oliver (23. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Da gibt's noch mehr "seltsame" Smilies. Lässt sich leider nicht mehr so einfach ändern, aber ich bleibe am Ball.


----------



## DOTL (23. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Sk1ll3r schrieb:


> wieso? hier hört man doch nur negatives über das logo.. wieso kann man bewährtes nicht einfach so belassen
> 
> ich wär auch stark für eine abstimmung, das neue logo sieht mir sehr kindisch aus....


 
Eine Abstimmung über eine Grafik fällt insofern sehr schwierig, weil die Meinungen extrem subjektiv beeinflusst werden. Rein objektiv betrachtet ergibt es durchaus seinen Sinn, dass das neue Logo gewählt wurde. 

Würde man aber eine Abstimmung aufmachen, dann würde man bei 20 Usern wahrlich 40 Meinungen hören. Zwar würden die Leute abstimmen, aber aus den Kommentaren kannst du dann gleich wieder Gegenteiliges lesen und diese Diskussionen ziehen dann eine Änderung ewig in die Länge. Daraus ist dann letztlich zu schließen, dass man über grafische Änderungen lieber nicht abstimmt, es sei denn, man will kein Ergebnis erreichen oder dieses erst im nächsten Jahr irgendwann herbeisehnen.

@Oli:
Falk wünscht sich übrigens einen Biertrinker-Smilie. Könntest du ihm vielleicht diesen Gefallen erweisen?   Im Übrigen finde ich die Idee wirklich nicht schlecht... :p


----------



## Schnitzel (23. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Abstimmen hätte wirklich nicht viel Sinn.
Ändert aber leider nichts daran das es mir (noch nicht) gefällt.


----------



## k-b (23. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Sk1ll3r schrieb:


> wieso? hier hört man doch nur negatives über das logo.. wieso kann man bewährtes nicht einfach so belassen


Das neue Logo ist super. Schau halt mal in den Laberthread.. die ganzen dort fanden es alle gut. Nur hier ist die Meinung halt eher etwas negativ.
DENN: Die ganzen die es gut finden, beschweren sich ja nicht im Feedback-Thread darüber..


----------



## kmf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Gefällt mir auch besser das neue Loge. Nicht so aufdringlich. Hab aber im Vorfeld gar nix drüber mitgekriegt, dass das gewechselt werden soll.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Da gibt's noch mehr "seltsame" Smilies. Lässt sich leider nicht mehr so einfach ändern, aber ich bleibe am Ball.


Nicht? Ich dachte das wäre einer der großen Vorteile bei vBulletin, dass man recht einfach Smileys ändern oder hinzufügen/entfernen kann...
Zumindest haben Robert, Mark und Co. es damals im Athlonforum so beworben und auch eine Menge toller neuer Smileys nach Userwünschen eingebaut.


----------



## Oliver (23. September 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ist kinderleich tmit vBulletin, aber bei uns hängt da jetzt noch ein bisschen mehr dran. Kommentare auf der Hauptseite, etc pp.


----------



## DanielX (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Also hier ist ein offensichtlicher Verbesserungsvorschlag, so wies aussieht kommt der Server mit den ganzen neuen Usern nicht mehr klar.

Steht wohl ein Serverupgrade an, oder ?


----------



## Sk1ll3r (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

habt ihr nun auch den vbulletin style geändert  vorher wars besser


----------



## Oliver (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Keine Panik! Der Server hatte gestern so seine Probleme mit der Umstellung, bisher läuft aber alles mehr als zufriedenstellend. Die Implementation einiger Features hat noch Optimierungsbedarf, was sich aber nicht über Nacht erledigen lässt.

Den Style haben wir leicht angepasst. Heir wird es noch einige größere Änderungen geben, um die Übersicht und Lesbarkeit zu verbessern.


----------



## Maggats (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

die quote funktion hat einen weg.

wenn ich etwas zitiere was vorher schonmal zitiert wurde, tauchen nur die zitate vom letzten user auf, nicht die vom ursprünglichen user.


----------



## Oliver (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das soll so sein


----------



## Maggats (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das soll so sein


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Damit entfallen unsinnig verschachtelte Quotes - und du beziehst dich doch sowieso nur auf eine bestimmte Antwort beim Zitieren. Die Übersichtlichkeit des Forums wird dabei aber um Längen einfacher.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Macht doch Sinn.
Sonst hast du irgendwann 20 Zeilen Zitate und die die eigentliche Antwort besteht nur aus zweien.


----------



## Falk (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Außerdem gibt es den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Button, mit dem du mehrere Beiträge nacheinander zum Quote auswählen kannst, wenn du unbedingt auf mehrere Sachen eingehen willst.


----------



## Goliath110 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich vermisse eine Funktion wie "meine Themen" die mir alle Threads zeigt in welchen ich gepostet habe.


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Einfach alle abonnieren und nicht auf Email-Benachrichtigung stellen. Ist das dein erstes vbb?


----------



## Goliath110 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



k-b schrieb:


> Einfach alle abonnieren und nicht auf Email-Benachrichtigung stellen.


Hmm, ich glaub das ist mir zu aufwendig, ausserdem kenn ich mich das vergeß ich sowieso.


> Ist das dein erstes vbb?


Nein, bin seit gut 2 Jahren bei CB angemeldet und aktiv und da ist es wesentlich einfacher. Hab mich aber nie intensiv mit vbb beschäftigt. Derzeit muß ich aufgrund der fehlenden Funktionen sagen das ich das alte Forum besser fand. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch mit der Zeit


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Du kannst das automatisch abonnieren lassen. Umsteiger-Guide, da stehts au drin: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...h-community-goes-extreme-umsteiger-guide.html in ausführlicher.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Keine Panik! Der Server hatte gestern so seine Probleme mit der Umstellung, bisher läuft aber alles mehr als zufriedenstellend. Die Implementation einiger Features hat noch Optimierungsbedarf, was sich aber nicht über Nacht erledigen lässt.
> 
> Den Style haben wir leicht angepasst. Heir wird es noch einige größere Änderungen geben, um die Übersicht und Lesbarkeit zu verbessern.


 
ja ein bisschen weniger weiß und mehr blau wär toll


----------



## S_Fischer (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

warum muss ich mich jedesmal neu anmelden obwohl ich auf angemeldet bleiben klicke?? auch wenn ich nur die seite schließe und 10min später wieder reingehe


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Cookies werden aktiviert?


----------



## Potman (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Vllt wäre eine eigene Rubrik für die Kommentare der Main sinnvoll ,denn die ganzen Threads vom PCGH-System verdrängen die Themen der "normalen User" zb. siehe Actionspiele Da sind fast nur noch KommentarThreads drin  das finde ich ein wenig blöd.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Es gibt (immer noch) einige Threads vom PCGH System in der Rumpelkammer, die wohl nicht so ganz gewollt sind, z.B.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...schlimmsten-hardwarefresser-aller-zeiten.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...pcgh-history-mainboards-damals-und-heute.html


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Thx, ist gefixed


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Vll kann man ja noch ne verbesserte Ansicht für Mobile Geräte machen, sodass das alles nicht so gequetscht ist bei Auflösungen von 800x600 und bei Handy-Auflösungen (N95).


----------



## Falk (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Vll kann man ja noch ne verbesserte Ansicht für Mobile Geräte machen, sodass das alles nicht so gequetscht ist bei Auflösungen von 800x600 und bei Handy-Auflösungen (N95).



Hätte ich auch gerne, Problem sind dabei die Werbebanner... Auf nem E90 gehts aber (800x352 )


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Dann lasst die Werbung doch einfach weg! (Ich weiß das das nicht geht)


----------



## Nuklon (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> warum muss ich mich jedesmal neu anmelden obwohl ich auf angemeldet bleiben klicke?? auch wenn ich nur die seite schließe und 10min später wieder reingehe


geht mir auf der HP aber auch so, und ich habe Cookies aktiviert.


----------



## emmaspapa (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Nuklon schrieb:


> geht mir auf der HP aber auch so, und ich habe Cookies aktiviert.


 
Auf der Startseite fliegt man raus, im Forum ist man aber weiterhin angemeldet. Ist soweit ich informiert bin in Arbeit


----------



## Falk (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Genau.

Nebenher: ich habe das "Nützliche Links"-Menü hier im Forum gepimpt.


----------



## klefreak (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

beeinflusst eigentlich das: PC Games Hardware Extreme - LinkBacks die Forumsgeschwindigkeit?? wenn da jedesmal ne externe Seite den Server anpingt??

lg Klemens

ps: hab nen Tread mit ner Frage deutsch/englisches Forum erstellt, vielleicht könnte sich das ein MOD ansehen??
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/25960-deutsches-englisches-forum.html

THX


----------



## Goliath110 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Goliath110 schrieb:


> Ich vermisse eine Funktion wie "meine Themen" die mir alle Threads zeigt in welchen ich gepostet habe.


Ich wurde erhört 

Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## DaStash (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Was ihr noch unbedingt ändern solltet:

Wenn man eine News kommentiert, wird man anschliesend sofort in das Forum weitergeleitet. Kann man technisch nicht wenigstens bei den Newskommentaren das so hinbekommen, dass man nach dem Kommentieren auf der PCGH Seite bleibt?

Das Problem ist nämlich, dass trotz des verbesserten VB Designs der Eindruck besteht, man befindet sich auf einer ganz neuen Seite. Und das technisch gesehen das VB System nicht so modifiziert werden kann, dass ihr es unauffälliger in eure Seite integrieren könntet, sollte meiner Meinung nach eine klare Trennung zwischen der PCGH Seite und dem Forum bestehen.
Dieses dauerhafte hin und her springen des Designs empfinde ich als ziemlich störend und nervig.

Mich würde mal interessíeren ob eigentlich eure Klickrate auf der PCGH Seite gesunken ist. Meiner Theorie nach und unter den jetzigen Voraussetzungen, kann das Forum viel zu sehr das Interesse auf sich und weg von der PCGH Seite lenken. Wäre wirklich nett, wenn ihr diesbezüglich mal mit ein paar Zahlen jonglieren würdet. 

MfG


----------



## k-b (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



klefreak schrieb:


> beeinflusst eigentlich das: PC Games Hardware Extreme - LinkBacks die Forumsgeschwindigkeit?? wenn da jedesmal ne externe Seite den Server anpingt??


Noch nie was von Trackbacks gehört? Nach deiner Theorie könnten ja garkeine Blogs bestehen


----------



## klefreak (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



k-b schrieb:


> Noch nie was von Trackbacks gehört? Nach deiner Theorie könnten ja garkeine Blogs bestehen




naja, kenn mich da nicht so aus, wie das genau funktioniert, als "unwissender" kam mir die beschreibung halt ein wenig spanisch vor

lg Klemens

ps: wenn das die leistung nicht beeinflusst, solls mir recht sein


----------



## k-b (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Tuts nicht


----------



## klefreak (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ich würde folgenden bereich Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen - PC Games Hardware Extreme noch irgendwie aufspalten (mit trennstrich oder wie auch immer) da dort eine sehr lange liste an unterforen entstanden ist, welche unübersichtlich ist, wenn man ein bestimmtes thema sucht !!

ich würde kaufberatung, kauf verkauf, systemzusammenstellungen,... in einen eigenen unterpunkt geben

lg klemens


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

könnte man nicht endlich die PCGH News bei den Spielen in ein Unterforum verfrachten das nervt gewaltig...


----------



## potzblitz (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Fände es nicht schlecht, wenn es unter dem Punkt Casemods noch Silent dazu kommt (Unterpunkt "Casemods + Casecons + Silent"). Ist zwar schon unter Lüfter aber was ist mit der Gehäusedämmung und Entkopplung 

Volt noch eine Rubrik alles was unter Konsolen (xbox,Wii,PS2/3 etc.)fällt, da es ja genügend gibt die eine Konsole haben und ihr auch des Öfteren darüber Berichtet!


----------



## JimBeam (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich fänds toll wenn bei den Dateianhängen .rar mit erlaubt währe.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



JimBeam schrieb:


> Ich fänds toll wenn bei den Dateianhängen .rar mit erlaubt währe.



*anschließ*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Man sollte es den Leute nicht zu einfach machen, einen Server für die Verbreitung urheberrechtlich geschützten Materials zu verwenden


----------



## JimBeam (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das Argument will mir jetzt nicht ganz einleuchten, zumal ja andere Packformate wie .7z oder .zip erlaubt sind, wo ist den da der Unterschied?


----------



## Falk (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Warum reichen denn diese beiden Formate nicht?


----------



## Adrenalize (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Rar ist ja durchaus populär, afaik auch weitaus verbreiteter als 7zip, insofern haben sicher viele Leute RAR-Archive oder packen halt alles als rar (Ein ZIP erstellen ist mit Winrar aufwendiger, RAR geht mit einem Rechtsklick).

Warum also nicht RAR als Format dazunehmen? Von mir aus statt 7zip. Das argument mit besserer Komprimierung zieht eh erst bei sehr großen Files, aber sowas soll ja nicht hochgeladen werden 

Die Linuxler werden jetzt vielleicht noch mosern, weil gz nicht dabei ist, oder doch?


----------



## Falk (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Naja, mit RAR ein Zip-Archiv zu machen ist keine Kunst, praktisch nur 2 Klicks mehr...


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Naja, mit RAR ein Zip-Archiv zu machen ist keine Kunst, praktisch nur 2 Klicks mehr...


Ich hab Winrar und weiss das, aber 3 Klicks vs 1 Klick ist eine Aufwandssteigerung von 200%


----------



## Falk (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wir unterstützen Pack-Formate, die auch nach 40 Tagen noch ohne Lizenz zu nutzen sind...


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mir ist gerade noch etwas aufgefallen.
Wenn ich mich im Forum befinde, dann kann ich in der Hauptnavileiste das Forum als Auswahl nicht mehr finden. Wenn ich auf der pcgh.de unterwegs bin aber schon.
Wenn ich nun also eine News oder Ähnliches kommentiere, dann passiert es schon mal, dass ich vergesse, dass ich auf iener anderen Seite bin. Wenn ich dann wie normalerweise Lust bekomme in das Forum direkt reinzugehen, suche ich wie blöde den Button um anschliessend festzustellen, dass ich mich schon im Forum befinde.

Das sollte dringend noch angepaßt werden, damit die Hauptnavigation im Forum oben gleich der von pcgh.de ist.
Ist besser für die Nutzer 

MfG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Wir unterstützen Pack-Formate, die auch nach 40 Tagen noch ohne Lizenz zu nutzen sind...




Ist WinZip denn frei?


----------



## Falk (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Windows selbst kann ZIP-Dateien ohne Zusatzprogramm verarbeiten. Und auch erstellen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Andere Frage: Gibts denn aktuell ne Möglichkeit, Dateianhänge bei PNs anzuhängen und somit zu verschicken?

Wenn nein, dann nur her damit.


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

sehr gute Idee! Das ist doof, wenn man mal kurz nen Screen versenden will, um was zu zeigen und es erstmal wo ablegen muss..


----------



## kmf (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wird's wohl ned geben, weil man dann den Server für "diverse Zwecke" missbrauchen könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Könnte man zumindest das Zeichenlimit für PMs aufheben?
Wollte damit kürzlich nen längeren Text verschicken - denkste. 5000 Zeichen maximum.


----------



## bierchen (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte man zumindest das Zeichenlimit für PMs aufheben?
> Wollte damit kürzlich nen längeren Text verschicken - denkste. 5000 Zeichen maximum.


Na Moment, Deine Postings sollte man technisch auf 1000 Zeichen maximal begrenzen. Damit wäre uns allen schon mal viel geholfen.


----------



## kmf (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte man zumindest das Zeichenlimit für PMs aufheben?
> Wollte damit kürzlich nen längeren Text verschicken - denkste. 5000 Zeichen maximum.


Eine Din A4 Normseite hat 1800 Zeichen. 5000 Zeichen sind somit fast 3 Seiten. Für Dissertationen, Diplomarbeiten oder ähnliches ist das PM-Format ned vorgesehen. 

Unterstütze aber dennoch deinen Wunsch. Nieder mit dem Zeichenlimit.  



bierchen schrieb:


> Na Moment, Deine Postings sollte man technisch auf 1000 Zeichen maximal begrenzen. Damit wäre uns allen schon mal viel geholfen.


... oder so.


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



kmf schrieb:


> Wird's wohl ned geben, weil man dann den Server für "diverse Zwecke" missbrauchen könnte.



für Textdokumente und bilder wäre es ok..


----------



## Master451 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wenn man Links in Kommentaren zu Artikeln einfügt, und die Kommentare in PCGH.de (bei den letzten Kommentaren) anschaut, dann funktionieren die Links nicht (Verlinkung auf http:///), wenn man ins Forum geht, arbeiten sie wieder einwandfrei.
nutze Firefox 3.0.3 unter XP

(kann sein, dass es schon einer berichtet hat, ich hab gesucht, aber nichts dazu gefunden)

EDIT: Soweit ich geschaut hab, betrifft das nur Verlinkungen ins Forum, andere Links funktionieren normal


----------



## sportline105 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

hätte auch nen verbesserungsvorschlag. weiß zwar nicht ob es schon mal erwähnt wurde, aber wie wäre es denn mit der möglichkeit seinen eigenen beitrag zu löschen? zumindest wenn noch niemand danach geschrieben hat.

so könnte man auch vllt auch das pushen von threads etwas verringern/unterbinden. also alten text kopieren, beitrag löschen, auf antworten klicken und dann den alten text einfügen. -> kein unnötiges pushen und der inhalt des beitrags kann bearbeitet werden und ist dann gleich wieder an erster stelle. dann entgeht einem auch nichts wenn man mal nen beitrag gelesen hat und er danach editiert wurde 

ps. gibts keinen hübscheren -smilie?


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Verbesserungsvorschlag:

Koennten wir diesen Smilie mit in unsere Smilie-Auswahl nehmen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefunden habe ich ihn im Computerbase-Forum, dort hoert er auf den Befehl ":wink:".


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Oh nein, wieder die Smileydiskussion. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Oh nein, wieder die Smileydiskussion.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Was denn?
Ich find ihn suess..


----------



## Klutten (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Auf der Abarbeitungsliste der Administration stehen für die nächste Zeit erst mal wichtigere Themen. Smileys wurden ja erst kürzlich aktualisiert, daher wird es so schnell keine neu eingepflegten Bildchen geben.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Klutten schrieb:


> Auf der Abarbeitungsliste der Administration stehen für die nächste Zeit erst mal wichtigere Themen. Smileys wurden ja erst kürzlich aktualisiert, daher wird es so schnell keine neu eingepflegten Bildchen geben.



Koennte man ihn denn vielleicht ganz ans Ende der To-do-Liste setzen?


----------



## Klutten (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Stell dich hinten an. März 2010 wäre da noch ein Termin frei.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Klutten schrieb:


> Stell dich hinten an. März 2010 wäre da noch ein Termin frei.



Bof.
Wollt ihr vorher noch alle bedrohten Tierarten retten, oder was? 

Naja, okay. Dann halt nicht..
Was genau steht denn alles so an, dass ihr im Moment volle Terminkalendar habt? (Bezogen auf das Be-/Ueberarbeiten von PCGH/PCGHX.)


----------



## Klutten (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Einiges findest du hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/25821-pcgh-extreme-daran-arbeiten-die-admins.html

...weitere Änderungen sind nur intern sichtbar.


----------



## sportline105 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



sportline105 schrieb:


> hätte auch nen verbesserungsvorschlag. weiß zwar nicht ob es schon mal erwähnt wurde, aber wie wäre es denn mit der möglichkeit seinen eigenen beitrag zu löschen? zumindest wenn noch niemand danach geschrieben hat.
> 
> so könnte man auch vllt auch das pushen von threads etwas verringern/unterbinden. also alten text kopieren, beitrag löschen, auf antworten klicken und dann den alten text einfügen. -> kein unnötiges pushen und der inhalt des beitrags kann bearbeitet werden und ist dann gleich wieder an erster stelle. dann entgeht einem auch nichts wenn man mal nen beitrag gelesen hat und er danach editiert wurde
> 
> ps. gibts keinen hübscheren -smilie?


mein post ist irgendwie unter gegangen


----------



## Falk (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das hängt ja irgendwie in Zusammenhang mit der Möglichkeit, den Threadtitel noch zu editieren (gerade im Marktplatz interessant). 

"Problem" an der Sache: der Poster kann nachträglich behaupten, er habe irgendwas nie geschrieben. Hier liegt der Mehraufwand aber eigentlich nur bei den Mods, da die nachgucken können, was in einem Posting ursprünglich stand (jede Änderung wird protokolliert).


----------



## sportline105 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

oder man sperrt die "löschen" funktion für den marktplatz


----------



## Falk (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Naja, wenn man ein Posting editieren kann, kann man den Inhalt auch löschen...


----------



## Creep1972 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Also ich fände es gut wenn bei PC-Games Hardware wieder die Aktion "Problem-PC" ins Leben gerufen würde. Auch wäre es gut, wenn aus denn vergangenen Heften die Videobeiträge mal online gestellt würden. Und ein Videoblog von"Rossi´s Restekiste" wäre bestimmt extrem spassig. oder gibt es den nur bei PC-Games???


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ich fände es gut, wenn man die Wartezeit bei PNs weglassen, oder wenigstens verkürzen würde. Ich bekomme manchmal von 3 verschiedenen leuten ne PM und dann muss ich immer 60sekunden warten bis ich die nächste abschicken kann.... in der zeit wo ich die beantworte hab ich manchmal schon wieder 2 ^^  auf die dauer ziemlich nervig 

mfg 
KaTaMaRanoiD


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ohne diese Wartezeit könnten aber Spambots das Forum zusätzlich stark belasten. Deswegen halte ich das für keine gute Idee.

mfg
der8auer


----------



## Overlocked (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich würde auch die PM Wartezeit wegnehmen, oder verkürzen. 
Wie wäre es, wenn wir die topic Seite passend zur Jahreszeit designen? Das wäre doch echt cool. Sowas wie einen Schneemann oder ähnlichem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wie man z.B. an der noch immer nicht an die Main angeglichenen Titeleiste (PCGH.de|News|...) ist einfach nicht genug Arbeitskraft für Designänderungen übrig, erst recht nicht für saisonbedingte.

Und die Zeitsperre ist wirklich nötig, sonst hat man wieder Spambots, die in kürzester Zeit dutzende PMs an alle verschicken.
Wer Chatten will, sollte dafür vielleicht einfach ICQ&Co nutzen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

kann man es nicht trotzdem verkürzen? denn 1minute wartezeit ist schon arg lang. hier geht es weniger ums chatten ^^
war das im forum schon so arg mit den spambots? 
gibt es denn dann seit der zeitsperre keine / wenige spambots? würden wieder viel mehr kommen wenn man diese zeit verkürzt? auf sagen wir mal 30 sekunden? ^^


----------



## kmf (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Naja ich würd's begrüßen, dass man mich mit weiteren Negativ-Punkten nicht mehr berücksichtigen würde. Derweil ich diese Plattform echt liebe. Und wem ich mit meiner direkten Ansprache negativ aufstoße, sich mit mir vorab in Verbindindung setzen möge, um das auszudiskutieren was nicht passt. Derweil 4 Negativ-Punkte in 3 Monaten sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Und im Gegensatz zum 3DCenter bin ich hier nie mit irgendwelchem neumodidischem Kram aufgetaucht. Aber im Moment hab ich echt Bauchweh - Bauchweh, ob ich hier noch weiter verbleibe. Das ist auch meine Nachricht an Thilo, den ich seit Jahren schätze, aber mir ist mein Hemd echt näher am Laib, als irgendwelche INetseite.

Danke fürs Lesen.


----------



## hyperionical (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die Zeitsperre mag ein bissl stören, aber wenn schneller gehen muss gibt ICQ und Co..

Hier mal mein Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Ich hab in diesem Thread eine Umfrage gemacht und nachdem gut 68% dafür gestimmt haben wollte ich vorschlagen ein Hardwarefenster wie im P3d-Forum einzuführen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre das hier (mit vernüftigem Aufwand) umsetzbar?


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

mir ist grad augfefallen:
da steht "mit ausnahme der rumpelkammer", das ist jedoch veraltet, denn wenn man im Forum "Musik & Film" oder " Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft"  postet, zählen die Beiträge ebenfalls nicht...

Vielleicht ändert ihr "der Rumpelkammer" einfach in "des Forums Off-topic / Gott & die Welt"


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

In den genannten Foren (ohne die Rumpelkammer  sollten die Postings eigentlich zählen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hm, gibts momentan Probleme mit dem Forum??
Irgendwie schick ich momentan andauernd mehrere Postings ab...


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Schraubt ihr eigentliche gerade was am Forum, Falk? Mir ist aufgegallen, dass sich ein paar der Buttons und Icons etwas verändert haben. Und wenn ich auf ein Bild im Anhang klicke, geht die vergrößerte Ansicht nicht auf.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> In den genannten Foren (ohne die Rumpelkammer  sollten die Postings eigentlich zählen.



Das hat auch niemand gesagt. 
Les dir theLamers Post nochmal genau durch, er meint die Forenregeln oder so, dass du dort einen Satz veraendern sollst, nicht gleich eine ganze Regel veraendern.


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

hm... wenn ich in Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft poste, zählen die Beiträge nicht.... Finde ich ja nicht schlimm, aber dann ist der Satz im Marktplatz doch falsch, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ja, aber wenn in den Foren die Postings zählen würden, bräuchte ich den Satz nicht ändern ^_^


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn in den Foren die Postings zählen würden, bräuchte ich den Satz nicht ändern ^_^




In den Forenregeln heisst es unter Punkt 4:



> Postings in der *Rumpelkammer* werden im Counter nicht mitgezählt.



Jetzt meint theLamer, dass du das doch bitte das "Rumpelkammer" mit "Off-topic / Gott & die Welt" austauscht, da ja der Name des Forenteils geaendert wurde. Nicht allzu wichtig, aber was solls. Vermeidet Verwirrungen.


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

wir haben uns missverstanden: 



> (mit Ausnahme der Rumpelkammer).


-->heißt für mich, dass im  Musik+Film-Forum die Beiträge zählen ... tun sie aber nicht, was ich auch ganz ok finde  - das wollte ich auch gar nicht kritisieren
Die rumpelkammer ist aber nicht mehr *einzige* ausnahme, der ganze Off-Topic bereich (Musik+Film; Rumpelkammer; Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft) ist vom Posting-Zählen befreit...

insofern könnte man den Satz im Marktplatz doch so ändern, wie ich es in meinem ersten Post beschrieben habe?

greetz theLamer

_*EDIT: Whoosa war schneller *_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jetzt meint theLamer, dass du das doch bitte das "Rumpelkammer" mit "Off-topic / Gott & die Welt" austauscht, da ja der Name des Forenteils geaendert wurde. Nicht allzu wichtig, aber was solls. Vermeidet Verwirrungen.



Was Falk meint ist, dass er nicht den Satz ändern muss, weil der immer noch wiedergibt, wie es sein soll - sondern dass er die Einstellungen muss, weil die Posts im WPW und Film&Co eigentlich zählen sollten.


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Fakt ist aber, dass sie nicht zählen... Poste doch mal was da und schau auf die Beiträge-Anzahl


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Gerade läuft etwas anderes hier nicht wie es soll, deswegen habe ich gerade keine Kapazitäten, mich darum zu kümmern...


----------



## kmf (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

^^ Wenn du dann mal wieder Zeit hast, kannst vielleicht die Zeitbeschränkung bei den PNs etwas lockern. Bitte! *lieb guck* 
Mich hindern beim Beantworten die Zwangspausen, die ich einlegen muss. 

So wie grad eben wieder: 





> Entschuldigung, aber Sie können nur alle 60 Sekunden eine Private Nachricht verschicken. Sie müssen noch 28 Sekunden warten, bevor Sie eine weitere Private Nachricht verschicken können.


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mal sehen...


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Muss mal eben noch etwas testen hier...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Tue dir kein Zwang an, mach es lieber ordentlich anstatt zu hetzen und was falsch zu machen (wie ausversehen _Format C:_ ).

Gruß,
André


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die kleinen Aussetzer eben gehen auf mein Konto..


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Die kleinen Aussetzer eben gehen auf mein Konto..


Was los...? Beta Phase eingeläutet


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ne, aber irgendwie mögen einige Javascripte nach dem Update heute nicht mehr.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Keine Ahnung, waren das 2 schlimme Minuten. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Jetzt scheint es wieder zu gehen...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Ne, aber irgendwie mögen einige Javascripte nach dem Update heute nicht mehr.



Du meist wohl etliche Javascripte. DL Fenster öffen sich im Firefox3 wenn man auf antworten klickt , Quotes gehen nicht bei Edits das selbe, die Bilderansicht geht auch nicht.
Ich hab mich schon gewundert was heut mit meinem PC los ist, aber jetzt weiß ich wo der Fehler liegt.
Das war eine Verschlimbesserung was ihr da als Update bezeichnet.

EDIT: das Editiren scheint wieder zu funzen aber bei mir geht ein DL Fenster auf Screeny im Anhang


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das war nicht beabsichtigt, das kannst du mir glauben ;(


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Das war nicht beabsichtigt, das kannst du mir glauben ;(



Das war jetzt auch nicht böse gemeint.
Ich weiß wie ärgerlich es ist, wenn was wunderbar hinhaut und eine kleine Änderung macht alles zu nichte.


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ja, ich könnte mir auch gerade besseres vorstellen, als das zu fixen


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Sorry 4 Doppelpost: es war ein wirklich "kleiner" Fehler, im vBSeo, welches für die Suchmaschinen-Optimierung sorgt. Dadurch waren Ajax-Funktion aus, was zu komischem Verhalten führte. Nun sollte wieder alles funktionieren.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich merk es alles geht wieder seine gewohnten Gänge.
Das Forum is jetzt wieder blitzschnell, nicht so wie vorher.


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ja, eigentlich war der Grund, warum ich den großen Sprung auf 3.8.0 nicht gemacht habe, das ich befürchtet habe, das noch nicht alle Plugins laufen - witzigerweise wäre es mit 3.8.0 wohl gegangen, nur von 3.7.4 auf 3.7.5 gibt es einen Bug mit einem Plugin wie gesagt... großes Damentennis...aber was macht man nicht alles, damit hier alle ihren Spaß haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Glühstrumpf, das du es endlich hinbekommen hast!
War nicht so ganz einfach, zumal man diesen Käfer nun wirklich nicht erwarten würde...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> ...aber was macht man nicht alles, damit hier alle ihren Spaß haben.



Ich fands mit Doppelposts aber auch lustig, konnte man sich wenigstens du rausreden. 

Ne, im Ernst: 

Gruß,
André


----------



## sportline105 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

könnte man vielleicht den marktplatz gliedern? also bei "verkäufe" z.b. unterforen wie prozessoren, mainboards, arbeitsspeicher etc.? das würde die suche sehr erleichtern


----------



## Falk (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Nicht sinnvoll, da viele Leute mehr als eine Sache auf einmal verkaufen und wir nicht wollen, das es dann viele Einzelthreads gibt.


----------



## Wolf2660 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hi,

hätte da eine Idee für unsere nackte Pyjama Party. Und zwar bei der Anmeldung wen es wirklich Bots sein sollten, einfach so komische Buchstaben und zahlen die wo man dann eingeben muß. 
Weiß edz nicht wie das heißt, häng mal ein Beispielbild an. Da wären dann auf jeden Fall die Bots weg , oder nicht?

MfG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das ist ein sog. _Captcha_ und das Problem wäre ja trotzdem, dass ein Mensch sind anmeldet und das Spam dem Bot überlässt.


----------



## Wolf2660 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ja okay,, war ja nur ein Vorschlag. *weitergrübel*


----------



## Falk (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Außerdem werden solche Captchas bereits eingesetzt - in der Ausführung recaptcha, bei dem Wörter angezeigt werden, die vorher bereits von einer Texterkennung nicht geknackt wurden.


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Folgendes findet man auf der Main:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr den Video Kanal und F@H aufführt, könntet ihr eigentlich auch das Hwbot-Team erwähnen, oder?

Mir ist klar, dass das Ganze übersichtlich bleiben soll, aber das wäre eine gute Werbung, denn wir sind ja immer auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern... 

Nur eine kleine Idee 

Grüße theLamer


----------



## theLamer (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

wieso kann ich meine Beiträge im Lesertest nicht ändern?
Er sagt mir folgendes:

EDIT: Geht wieder


----------



## Falk (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Fehler sollte nicht mehr auftreten (der Beweis dafür ist praktisch dein eigenes Posting, bei einem DB-Fehler hättest du den Fehler selbst nicht melden können hier).

Hintergrund: ab sofort sind suchen mindest 3 Zeichen möglich, nicht wie bisher 4 Zeichen. Man kann also nach AMD oder SSD oder MDT oder OCZ suchen. Dafür war eine kurze Auszeit für die DB nötig, sodass es in einem wirklich kleinen Zeitfenstern zu DB-Fehlern kam.


----------



## DanielX (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Zu den Pornospammern, man müsste eine Liste erstellen auf die die Links der Spamer kommen, sollte dann später wieder ein Beitrag verfasst werden mit inem Link aus der Liste, sollte das System den Betreffenen User sperren und das ganze zu einem Mod weiterleiten.

Und was ich noch gerne hätte wäre wenn man bei der Suche von Neuen Beiträgen einstellen kann wie viele Beiträge pro Seite angezeigt werden.

Ich hab nämlich nur die hälfte der Seite voll mit Suchergebnissen und die untere hälfte ist leer, mir würde persönlich z.B. 40 angezeigte Beitrge pro Seite eher zusagen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wir werden wieder angegriffen.


----------



## Nickles (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Jo,es sind immer die pijama parties!
Ich hab mal den button benutzt...


----------



## Nickles (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ey leute ich glaub ihr habt euch n virus eingefangen,manchmal fangen zwei leute an zu reden wenn ich bei pcghx rumszrfe!

das macht einem echt angst!


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Nickles schrieb:


> Ey leute ich glaub ihr habt euch n virus eingefangen,manchmal fangen zwei leute an zu reden wenn ich bei pcghx rumszrfe!
> 
> das macht einem echt angst!



lol!
Genau das gleiche hatte ich gestern auch - bloss auch mit Rockmusik oder so im Hintergrund. Meine Vermutung: Checke mal ob eine der Werbungen der Grund dafuer sein koennte.
Trotzdem ist es eine unheimliche Sache. Thilo, was hast du uns nur eingebrockt..


----------



## caine2011 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

jo das ist die werbung zu irgend so einem film ich wäre dafür das pcgh keine werbung mehr mit ton einbindet, da ich glaube das die meisten user wie ich beim lesen der foren, musik hören.

da denkt man was ist das denn und verwünscht die werbung nicht unbedingt freundlich


----------



## sportline105 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Caine2011 schrieb:


> jo das ist die werbung zu irgend so einem film ich wäre dafür das pcgh keine werbung mehr mit ton einbindet, da ich glaube das die meisten user wie ich beim lesen der foren, musik hören.
> 
> da denkt man was ist das denn und verwünscht die werbung nicht unbedingt freundlich


ich guck dazu tv aufm pc 

das ist die werbung zu "Desaster Movie". da läuft immer so ne vorschau rechts. die nervt mich auch andauernd!

so wie sich nickles ausgedrückt hat, hab ich kein wort verstanden was er meint


----------



## Nickles (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



> so wie sich nickles ausgedrückt hat, hab ich kein wort verstanden was er meint



My style


----------



## schub97 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

mich nervt es tierisch wenn beim suchen dauernd die meldung kommt:die folgende wörter sind sehr allgemein und wurde in der suche ignoriert.könnt ihr das irgendwie weg machen?

danke,schub97


----------



## Falk (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



schub97 schrieb:


> mich nervt es tierisch wenn beim suchen dauernd die meldung kommt:die folgende wörter sind sehr allgemein und wurde in der suche ignoriert.könnt ihr das irgendwie weg machen?
> 
> danke,schub97



Bei welchen Suchbegriffen tritt das konkret auf? Neuerdings sind Suchen mit mindestens 3 Zeichen möglich (außer allgemeinen Wörtern wie "der die das" usw.)


----------



## kmf (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Passt zwar hier ned rein, hab aber keine andere Rubrik gefunden. 

Finde es klasse, dass beim aktuellen Phenom II-Test sich verdient gemachte Member des Forums zum Zuge gekommen sind. Und wenn mein Posting damals etwas zu dieser Entscheidung mit beigetragen hat, so ist es auch für mich Genugtuung und auch mit ein wenig Stolz verbunden.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag, um im Bereich Komplettsysteme etwas die Übersicht zu wahren und bestehende Threads zum gleichen Thema schneller wieder zu finden.

Es müsste eine Art Vorschrift geben, wie der Threadtitel in diesem Bereich speziell für Kaufberatungen - das sind eben jene Threads, die in Massen auftauchen - zu entwerfen sind. Ein Beispiel.

Im Moment werden so in der Art Threadtitel gewählt, wenn jemand eine Kaufberatung wünscht: "Suche Verbesserungsvorschläge", "Ist das OK?"

Mein Vorschlag ist die Titel unter ein bestimmtes Schema zu stellen. Ungefähr in der Art:

Allgemein

[Kaufberatung] | Einsatzbereich | Budget | Zusatzinformationen

Konkret

[Kaufberatung] | Spiele-PC | 900 € | auf Phenom II Basis
[Kaufberatung] | Office-PC | 800 € | mit Monitor

Da jeder User mittlerweile seinen Threadtitel ändern kann (notfalls macht es ein MOD), sollte das kein Problem sein. Um abweichende Threadtitel zu vermeiden, sollte wie im Marktplatz neben dem Button "Neues Thema" eben diese Beschreibung stehen, damit jeder sofort das sieht und berücksichtigen kann.

VORTEILE

Bessere Übersicht
Schneller Wiederzufinden
Leichterer Verweis auf Grund des eindeutigen Titels

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Lee (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Dafür!


----------



## schub97 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ich auch!


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn bei der Suchfunktion "Nur Titel durchsuchen" Standard wäre und nicht "nur Beiträge durchsuchen". Fördert zwar weniger, aber genauere Ergebnisse zu Tage.


----------



## sportline105 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn bei der Suchfunktion "Nur Titel durchsuchen" Standard wäre und nicht "nur Beiträge durchsuchen". Fördert zwar weniger, aber genauere Ergebnisse zu Tage.


ich wär dafür die suchfunktion mal zu verbessern! wenn ich da nach nem begriff suche, dann wird mir nur der thread angezeigt, wo das wort vorkommt, aber wie soll man da zu dem gesuchten wort finden? wenn der begriff den ich suche im lukü-bilderthread steht, dann such ich mich ja dumm und dusselig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Innerhalb der Threads gibt es die Funktion "Thema durchsuchen", auf Forenebene sollte es helfen, sich die einzelnen Postings anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Vielleicht wäre ein How-to Suchfunktion gut.

Kannst du vielleicht alle Beiträge, die die Suchfunktion betreffen hier hin verlegen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...69-verbesserungsvorschlaege-suchfunktion.html


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ein How-to Suchfunktion gut.




Es macht sich aber nicht von alleine - vielleicht hast du da ja Lust dazu. Nützliche Beiträge braucht das Forum immer. Der Bilderupload ist z.B. dementsprechend oft verlinkt und frequentiert.


----------



## klefreak (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ich wäre dafür, dass ein einheitliches Namensschema für verschiedene Tread eingeführt wird, dies erleichtert die Suche (sufu) und hilft auch beim auffinden von ähnliche Treads (auch die Titelvorschläge können so besser angezeigt werden.)

eventuell würde auch eine art Formatvorlage für Lesertests,... qualitativ helfen manche Tests aufzuwerten und auch vergleichbar zu gestalten (da ähnlich strukturiert...)

mfg Klemens


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Klutten schrieb:


> Es macht sich aber nicht von alleine - vielleicht hast du da ja Lust dazu. Nützliche Beiträge braucht das Forum immer.



 Wenn ich gewettet hätte... Schaun mir mal. Lenkt vielleicht vom Petzbutton drücken ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ein How-to Suchfunktion gut.
> 
> Kannst du vielleicht alle Beiträge, die die Suchfunktion betreffen hier hin verlegen?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...69-verbesserungsvorschlaege-suchfunktion.html



Könnte ich, aber die Beiträge hier in eine Diskussion eingebettet sind und im neuen Thread chronologisch angezeigt werden würden (d.h. erstmal ne Seite alter Beiträge von hier, ehe das neue Startposting kommt), würde das sehr unübersichtlich werden.
Ich hoffe mal, dass die engagierten Leute hier bereit sind, ihre vorschläge noch mal in übersichtlicher Form im neuen Thread neu zu posten


----------



## DaStash (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hallo allerseits,

ich wollte mal bescheid geben, dass wenn ich auf der PCGH Seite im Nutzerfenster auf "Nützliche Links/Interessengemeinschaften" klicke, mir jedesmal eine fast leere Seite angezeigt wird wo zu lesen ist: "Page not found" oder "Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden". Meisten ist es jedenfalls so. Ab und zu funktioniert der Link.

Der Fehler tritt beim aktuellen FF und IE auf.

MfG


----------



## Falk (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



DaStash schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich wollte mal bescheid geben, dass wenn ich auf der PCGH Seite im Nutzerfenster auf "Nützliche Links/Interessengemeinschaften" klicke, mir jedesmal eine fast leere Seite angezeigt wird wo zu lesen ist: "Page not found" oder "Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden". Meisten ist es jedenfalls so. Ab und zu funktioniert der Link.
> 
> ...



Ist gefixed, war tatsächlich ein falscher Link an der falschen Stelle


----------



## Nickles (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wie wäre es in jedem Forum ein Unterforum zu erstellen mit allen HowTos/Kaufberatungen/Reviews/Lesertest Threads drin sind?


----------



## schub97 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

gute idee!


----------



## Oliver (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mit jedem weiteren Unterforum wird das Forum unübersichtlicher. Dann wäre ein Meta-Thread, der angepinnt wird und alles Links zu den Threads enthält die bessere Möglichkeit..


----------



## schub97 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ein fehler ist euch im download-gebiet unterlaufen:evga gpu voltage tuner steht unter grafikkartentreiber anstatt unter tools.das sollte verbessert werden.


----------



## DanielX (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@Mods

Danke das jetzt mehr Beiträge angezeigt werden in den Suchen.


----------



## Demcy (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Kann mann den neu hinzugekommenen nicht vorschreiben erst zu lesen bevor sie Freds auf machen die -

-Reicht mein NT
-Brauche nen neuen Gamer-PC
-Welche GraKA für 22"
-Welche GraKa für GTA 4
-Welchen Lüfter für CPU XY

heißen? 

Ich finde es gibt genug freds wo ALLES exakt und genau beschrieben ist ! 
Man findet bei der Menge der neuen Freds die wirklich interessanten gar nicht mehr ...


----------



## schub97 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ja und man sollte die kaufberatungen und lesertests in ein eigenes forum stecken...


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

*Thema:*
Forenregeln - Signatur

Hallo,

ich wolte mal darauf aufmerksam machen das folgender Punkt mMn. nicht ausreichend festgelegt ist.:
"Signaturlänge maximal 5 Zeilen in Schriftgröße 2"
Was ist beispielsweise, wenn ich Schriftgröße 1 wähle, kann ich dann mehr als 5 Zeilen verwenden?
Ich finde diesen Punkt wichtig, da hier seitens der MOD´s, zu Recht, sehr penibel darauf geachtet wird, ob man sich diesbezüglich an die allg. Forenregeln hält.

*Thema:*
Petsbutton

Des Weiteren wollte ich noch etwas zu dem "Petzbutton" sagen.
Wäre es vielleicht möglich die einzelnen Forenregelpunkte ähnlich wie Gesetze zu gliedern? Also Punkt 1, Abs. 2 etc.
Dann könnte man nämlich bei der Begründung einen genauen Bezug zu dem Verstoß herleiten und muss nicht jedesmal erst eine Erklärung formulieren. Oder besser noch wäre ein Formularfeld mit Auswahlmöglichkeiten und einem Feld mit Sonstiges. 

MfG
DaStash


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was ist beispielsweise, wenn ich Schriftgröße 1 wähle, kann ich dann mehr als 5 Zeilen verwenden?



Kannst du - wie einige Mods mit 6 Zeilen (in Größe 1) sogar vormachen.



> Dann könnte man nämlich bei der Begründung einen genauen Bezug zu dem Verstoß herleiten und muss nicht jedesmal erst eine Erklärung formulieren. Oder besser noch wäre ein Formularfeld mit Auswahlmöglichkeiten und einem Feld mit Sonstiges.



Du musst keine lange Erklärung schreiben, 2-3 Worte nach was für einem Verstoß wir gucken sollen, reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## DanielX (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Können bitte unter "Nützliche Links" die beiden Punkte "Meine Themen" und "Alle Foren als gelesen makieren" ein Stück weiter auseinander.

Weil mir ist es jetzt schon ein zweimal passiert das ich anstatt auf "Meine Themen" auf "Alle Foren als gelesen makieren" geklickt habe und das hat mich dann doch sehr gestört.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ein wenig mehr aktive Moderation in den Kommentaren wäre nicht verkehrt, hier gibts doch noch den einen oder anderen der sich abfällig äußert bzw sich über andere Lustig macht, wenn er was nicht versteht...

Vielleicht wäre auch eine Umbenennung eine gute Idee, statt das ganze Kommentare zu nennen wäre hier vielleicht 'Diskussion über den Artikel/die News' eine bessere Idee?


----------



## Pokerclock (18. März 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ihr habt jetzt die Foren für die Kommentare etwas umbenannt.

"Kommentare zu Grafikkarten"
"Kommentare zu etc...."

Wenn man mehrere Tabs offen hat, kann man nicht mehr sehen, welches Forum denn gerade ausgewählt ist. Man erkennt nur "Kommentare zu...". Das finde ich sehr unpraktisch.

Firefox 3.07


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (20. März 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Also da ich einige Zeit lang mit Bluescreens zu kämpfen hatte, hab ich mich gefragt ob man nicht einen Bluescreen-Hilfe-Sammelthread, irgendwo im OC Bereich oder sonst wo, erstellen kann wo dann die PCGHXler ihre Bluescreens mit Bild und die zusammenhänge (games,software) posten und dann da die Veteranen vlt. nützliche Vorschläge einbringen können.
Ich hoffe ihr habt mein Krautwalsch verstanden.

Mfg
Babylon-Ganja

p.s.: Rechschreibfehler könnt ihr für euch behalten


----------



## klefreak (20. März 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Babylon-Ganja schrieb:


> Verbesserungsvorschlag:
> Also da ich einige Zeit lang mit Bluescreens zu kämpfen hatte, hab ich mich gefragt ob man nicht einen Bluescreen-Hilfe-Sammelthread, irgendwo im OC Bereich oder sonst wo, erstellen kann wo dann die PCGHXler ihre Bluescreens mit Bild und die zusammenhänge (games,software) posten und dann da die Veteranen vlt. nützliche Vorschläge einbringen können.
> Ich hoffe ihr habt mein Krautwalsch verstanden.
> 
> ...




finde das ganze eine recht gute Idee, eventuell kann man dann dazu eine sammlung der wichtigsten BSOD 's und deren "Entschlüsselung machen, auch einige Tipp's angeben wie man halt das automatische neustarten verhindern kann und und und.

--> in so einem Unterbereich könnte man auch die ganzen isntabilitäten (system will nicht, friert ein...) sammeln

mfg Klemens


----------



## Player007 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wie wäre es mit einem Unterforum "Crysis" im Actionspiele Bereich?
Da momentan vermehrt Themen dazu eröffnet werden und so andere Themen von anderen Games verdrängt werden 

Gruß


----------



## DaStash (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mal eine kleine Anmerkung. Im Maincontentbereich, blendet sich wenn ich auf die linke Usernavigation(nützliche Links) gehe immer der Amazon Banner vor die Menüs, so das man die unteren drei Punkte nicht mehr anklicken kann.

p.s.: das Problem tritt beim Firefox 3.011 auf.

Des Weiteren wollte ich mal nachfragen warum jetzt nur noch die User-News im Fenster rechts bei den Hauptnews angezeigt werden und nicht wie vorher die PCGHX News? Hat mir vorher besser gefallen, so findet man jetzt eine große Auswahl im Mainbereich an News, die nicht den Informationsgehalt aufweisen, wie ordentlich moderierte News.

MfG


----------



## Mr.Speed (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Verbesserungsvorschlag:

Wenn Neuankündigungen, Regeländerungen in Karft tretten dies etwa durch ein Bestätigungs/ Danke Button drücken von den Usern bestätigen lassen, somit erkenn die Moderatoren das die User der community mit den Änderungen einverstanden erklären. 
So etwas gibt es im HardwareLuxx und glaube auch im Planet 3D Now. 

Grüß


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren wollte ich mal nachfragen warum jetzt nur noch die User-News im Fenster rechts bei den Hauptnews angezeigt werden und nicht wie vorher die PCGHX News? Hat mir vorher besser gefallen, so findet man jetzt eine große Auswahl im Mainbereich an News, die nicht den Informationsgehalt aufweisen, wie ordentlich moderierte News.


Der PCGHX-Newsbereich wurde eingestellt, weil die Usernewsschreiber wohl meist schneller waren.
Daher sind die Usernews da nachgerückt auf die Hauptseite, nehme ich an.


----------



## DaStash (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der PCGHX-Newsbereich wurde eingestellt, weil die Usernewsschreiber wohl meist schneller waren.
> Daher sind die Usernews da nachgerückt auf die Hauptseite, nehme ich an.


Und warum werden dann nicht auch alles pcghx news in den Bereich verschoben?

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wäre es machbar den Bereich PCGH: Feedback und Quickpolls in die Erweiterte Suche unter "Suche im Forum" mit einzubeziehen?
Oder bin ich Blind und sehe das dort nur nicht?


----------



## DaStash (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

User-News Bereich:

Es werden nicht mehr die aktuellsten News in der Vorschau im Maincontentbereich angezeigt.
Betrifft das zufällig all die News die von dem PCGHX-News Bereich in den User-News Bereich verschoben wurden?

MfG


----------



## Falk (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wäre es machbar den Bereich PCGH: Feedback und Quickpolls in die Erweiterte Suche unter "Suche im Forum" mit einzubeziehen?
> Oder bin ich Blind und sehe das dort nur nicht?



Du siehst ihn nicht, er ist aber da.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Könnte man nicht den Editor beim "antworten" und "editieren" was vergrößern.
Wer schon mal nen Längeren Beitrag hatte weiß wie nervig das ist da was wieder zu finden ^^

(gemeint ist nur das Fenster mit dem Code+schrift)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Oben rechts in der Ecke vom Editor den unteren Pfeil.
(ja, ich finde das auch sehr ungünstig gelöst)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ah ok, das wusste ich noch nicht.
Aber breiter wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich würde es schön finden, wenn etwas mehr Speicherplatz für die Avatare frei geräumt wird. Statt 19,5kb können ruhig mal 50 oder 60kb benutz werden.

So sieht mein Ava aus, wenn es frisch aus Photoshop kommt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und links sieht man die "verschwommene" PCGH-Version, da Größenbegrenzung.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ich wäre für einen Live CHAT 
also so wie in anderen Foren!
das würde manche sehr angenehm finden!
also so wie MSN alle registrierten user haben zugrif drauf und können sonst wie man bei skype msn iqu chaten!(nicht flirten  )

achja könnt ihr das mit dem unter Nützliche Links mal abändern das Meine Themen und Alle Foren alls gelsen markiert umändern?!
weil ich komm jedes mal ausversehen drauf wenn ich mal hastig hin und her durch alle websites surfe!
und dann passierts halt mal das ich mich verdrücke und ausbersehen das untere erwische


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Also ne ShoutBox


----------



## HeNrY (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wozu?
Wenn man mit den Leuten chatten will, dann holt man sich deren ICQ UIN oder MSN-ID, oder JID oder oder oder


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ne nicht unbedingt! ich mein wenn du jetzt z.b. mit mehreren leuten chatten willst allso so wie in der community hier alle zusammen los blabbern!


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wär doch echt was. Dann ist im Laber Thread mal Ruhe


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Eine Shoutbox ist meines Erachtens nur in kleinen Foren sinnvoll, wenn jeder jeden kennt und maximal 5-10 Leute gleichzeitig aktiv chatten. Ich sehe aber keine Chance etwas derartiges in diesem Forum vernünftig umzusetzen und kenne auch kein größeres Hardwareforum, in dem so etwas existiert.

Es gibt im PCGHX-Forum bekanntlich die Rumpelkammer, in der es etwas ungezwungener zugeht.

@roadgecko: Ich denke nicht, dass bei einem so kleinen Avatarbild eine minimal höhere Grundschärfe einen doppelt oder dreifach erhöhten Speicherbedarf rechtfertigt. Meistens sieht man ein Avatarbild doch sowieso nur aus dem Augenwinkel, für kleine Texte und Details scheitert es unabhängig von der Kompression bereits an der Auflösung.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Nunja IRC-Chat FTW 
Aber so ne ChatBox irgendwo im Forum find ich eher  als .


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

siehst du grad ist es mir wieder passiert! ich hab ausversehen unter "Nützliche Links" anstatt "Meine Themen" ausversehen "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" gedrückt!
Das ist ärgerlich! Bitte ändert es ab machts eine Spalte weiter unten hin. Sprich vertauscht bitte die 
"Aktuellen Kommentare" mit "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren"!
??BITTE??

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich würde es schön finden, wenn etwas mehr Speicherplatz für die Avatare frei geräumt wird. Statt 19,5kb können ruhig mal 50 oder 60kb benutz werden.
> 
> So sieht mein Ava aus, wenn es frisch aus Photoshop kommt:
> ...
> Und links sieht man die "verschwommene" PCGH-Version, da Größenbegrenzung.


Wenn du schon Photoshop hast, warum speicherst du es dann nicht in einem vernünftigen Formaqt ab? Das geht locker zackenscharf unter 15kbyte, dein Bild! 

Habs dir einmal als PNG und einmal als jpeg angehängt, such dir eins aus...


----------



## DaStash (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das Untermenü von nützliche Links auf der Main Page schiebt sich nach wie vor unter den Werbebanner(aktuell Amazon) runter, so das man die 8 unteren Spalten nicht mehr lesen und die Links nur noch blind klicken kann.

Aktueller Browser:
Firefox 3.0.1.2
IE 7

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> siehst du grad ist es mir wieder passiert! ich hab ausversehen unter "Nützliche Links" anstatt "Meine Themen" ausversehen "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" gedrückt!
> Das ist ärgerlich! Bitte ändert es ab machts eine Spalte weiter unten hin. Sprich vertauscht bitte die
> "Aktuellen Kommentare" mit "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren"!
> ??BITTE??


Irgendwie leide ich gerade unter Verständnisproblemen: Weil du zu hektisch mit deiner Maus rumfuchtelst, soll die Reihenfolge - an die sich alle anderen User gewöhnt haben und anscheinen keine Probleme haben - geändert werden? 
Findest du nicht, dass das etwas eigensinnig ist? 

@DaStash: Kannst du davon bitte einen Screenshot anfertigen und hochladen? Thx


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@ Stephan:

Voilà.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

*Dankeschön!* Ich wollte nur sichergehen, dass es auch wirklich dieses Problem gemeint ist. Mal sehen, was sich machen lässt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> ... Mal sehen, was sich machen lässt.


 
Die Werbung an der Stelle entsorgen?


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Werbung an der Stelle entsorgen?


Ach, da gibts Werbung auf der Hauptseite? 
Jaja, ich boykottiere die sponsoren. asche auf mein Haupt. 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Irgendwie leide ich gerade unter Verständnisproblemen: Weil du zu hektisch mit deiner Maus rumfuchtelst, soll die Reihenfolge - an die sich alle anderen User gewöhnt haben und anscheinen keine Probleme haben - geändert werden?
> Findest du nicht, dass das etwas eigensinnig ist?


Naja, so unsinnig finde ich den Vorschlag nicht. "Meine Themen" klicke ich auch sehr häufig an, das ist eine tolle Funktion. Alles auf gelesen setzen brauch ich hingegen kaum, aber dank der High-Sense Gaming-Maus bin ich da auch schon 2-3mal aus versehen drauf gelandet. Ist kein Beinbruch, aber man hat halt dann etwas mehr Arbeit, rauszufinden, welche Beiträge jetzt wirklich ungelesen waren. Wäre mir ehrlich gesagt auch lieber, wenn "aktuelle Kommentare" eins hochrutschen könnte.
Ist imho einfach suboptimale Usability, eine "destruktive" Funktion, welche irreversibel unread-flags entfernt, zwischen mehrere Andere zu setzen, welche auf bestimmte Inhalte filtern.


----------



## Falk (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Naja, so unsinnig finde ich den Vorschlag nicht. "Meine Themen" klicke ich auch sehr häufig an, das ist eine tolle Funktion. Alles auf gelesen setzen brauch ich hingegen kaum, aber dank der *High-Sense Gaming-Maus* bin ich da auch schon 2-3mal aus versehen drauf gelandet. Ist kein Beinbruch, aber man hat halt dann etwas mehr Arbeit, rauszufinden, welche Beiträge jetzt wirklich ungelesen waren. Wäre mir ehrlich gesagt auch lieber, wenn "aktuelle Kommentare" eins hochrutschen könnte.
> 
> Ist imho einfach suboptimale Usability, eine "destruktive" Funktion, welche irreversibel unread-flags entfernt, zwischen mehrere Andere zu setzen, welche auf bestimmte Inhalte filtern.



Sieh es so: das Forum unterstützt dein Aim-Training  Ich selbst als High-Sense-Mouse Benutzer kann sagen, dass man durchaus jeden Button/Link hier im Forum präzise erwischen kann.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Der Ersatz für meine Themen nennt sich Abo *hust*


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Falk schrieb:


> Sieh es so: das Forum unterstützt dein Aim-Training  Ich selbst als High-Sense-Mouse Benutzer kann sagen, dass man durchaus jeden Button/Link hier im Forum präzise erwischen kann.


Können ja, aber selbst der beste Sniper trifft nicht immer. 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Der Ersatz für meine Themen nennt sich Abo *hust*


Ist klar, warum die gute Funktion nutzen, wenns auch die minderwertige tut? Ich fand die Abofunktionen in Foren nie so toll, meist bekommt man da noch Email oder anderen Käse.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Man kann einstellen ob man ne Email bekommen will und wenn wie oft. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hyperionical (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Warum kann man eigentlich beim Abo keine PN-Benachrichtigung wählen?


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



hyperionical schrieb:


> Warum kann man eigentlich beim Abo keine PN-Benachrichtigung wählen?


 
Weil das unsinnig ist.. 
Aber eigentlich 'ne lustige Idee, wenn man dann auf einmal 40 PN's abklappern darf, wo man doch auch einfach das Kontrollzentrum checken kann..


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich hab da mal nen Vorschlag: Wie wäre es wenn man in dem Teil des Forums in dem es sich um Folding @ Home dreht unterkategorien erstellt werden würden? So das es beispielsweise Bereiche für Teamtreffen, Benches und Tests, HowTo's und einen für sonstiges gibt. 
Würde das machbar sein?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. August 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Macht euch darüber vielleicht mal intern Gedanken, wie die Struktur aussehen könnte, damit sich das F@H-Team optimal entwickeln kann. Bei Extreme Kühlmethoden gibt es zwar den Bereich "Bench-Sessions" - bei F@H ist ein Unterforum nur für Team-Treffen aber vielleicht etwas Overkill. Da würde sich dann eher etwas in Richtung "Aktionen" anbieten.
Ich kann zwar keine direkte Umsetzung versprechen, aber wenn sich die F@H-Gurus mehrheitlich für eine bestimmte Struktur aussprechen, macht es das natürlich leichter.


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Gestern war ja Teamtreffen und ein Unterforum für Aktionen (was dann auch genauso heißen kann ) wäre schon nett . 
Über die weitere Entwicklung haben wir uns auch gedanken gemacht, dazu gibts dann bald ne News auf der Main.


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Vorschlag:
Bei der Auswahl des Betriebssystems in den Profil-einstellungen sollte Windows 7 x64 und x86 eingepflegt werden..


----------



## Whoosaa (15. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Eine Option, dass aktualisierte Threads aus IG's auch im Kontrollzentrum, also unter "Aktualisierte Themen" angezeigt werden können. Es ist nämlich ewig stressig, sich immer wieder durch alle IG's klicken zu müssen, um zu schauen, ob irgendwo was geschrieben wurde.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das gibts schon.
Du musst nur die jeweilige IG oder die Diskussion in der IG abonnieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mein Retter!  
Joh, damit hat sich das wohl erledigt.


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> Bei der Auswahl des Betriebssystems in den Profil-einstellungen sollte Windows 7 x64 und x86 eingepflegt werden..



Nur um drauf zurückzukommen, da hätte ich mal 'ne Frage: Wieso kann man da bloß Windows XP auswählen, wenn man XP nutzt? Unter Windows XP definiert man ja meistens die Home Edition, aber wenn ich jetzt beispielsweise XP Prof. x64 benutze? Oder wird das unter Windows Server 2003 definiert (worauf ja XP Professional größtenteils baut)?
Darüber hinaus wäre auch eine Art erweiterte Auswahlmöglichkeit bzw. das manuelle Eintragen des Betriebssystems, so wie bei den anderen Feldern, sinnvoll, wenn man z.B. zwei oder mehrere Verschiedene Betriebssysteme verwendet.

Und jetzt mein eigentliches Anliegen (bitte steinigt mich nicht, falls dies schon mal vor kurzem angesprochen wurde): Ich finde die Moderation sollte noch härter gegen Spam bzw. solchen Troll-Beiträgen vorgehen; wie mir sicher viele zustimmen werden sorgt dies, gerade in den Artikeln zu Grafikkarten, für niveauloses Geflame. User, die auf diesem Gebiet offensichtlich mehr Erfahrung haben, fühlen sich dadruch leicht provoziert bzw. sind verärgert über derartigen Müll - braucht auch kein Mensch würde ich sagen und ein derartiges Forum kommt besser ohne sowas klar.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (19. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich bin auch für eine Verschärfung der Spam Regeln. Manches ist da echt unter der Gürtellinie und absolut Sinnlos. Außerdem sollte man den Marktplatz auch noch mal verschärfen. Manches da geht mir echt auf den Keks.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für eine Verschärfung der Spam Regeln. Manches ist da echt unter der Gürtellinie und absolut Sinnlos. Außerdem sollte man den Marktplatz auch noch mal verschärfen. Manches da geht mir echt auf den Keks.



Konkrete Vorschläge würden uns helfen.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich halte von verschärften Regeln nix.
Die die sich jetzt nicht daran halten, werden das später auch nicht tun. Die die sich jetzt dran halten, die werden sich auch weiterhin dran halten, außer es wird ihnen zu blöd und sie verlassen das Forum einfach.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich halte von verschärften Regeln nix.
> Die die sich jetzt nicht daran halten, werden das später auch nicht tun. Die die sich jetzt dran halten, die werden sich auch weiterhin dran halten, außer es wird ihnen zu blöd und sie verlassen das Forum einfach.



/sign.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich würde zb. das geflame gegen Neulinge und diese Unfreundlichkeit gegen sie mal...sagen wir, _Einschränken_. Sowas wie ein Tutorial über die genaue Benutzung des Forums sollte man nach der Anmeldung anbieten.
So finden sich diese Leute besser Zurecht. Manche wissen echt nicht mal dass es sowas wie die Forensuche gibt.
Falls es sowas schon gibt, Sorry.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Gar keine schlechte Idee. So eine Art mini User-guide. Den könnten beispielsweise Moderatoren als Verlinkung immer in der Signatur tragen genauso wie die Forenregeln, so das jeder gleich darauf zugreifen kann falls er diesbezüglich Fragen hat. Wenn dann dochmal öffentlich gefragt wird kann man kurz und knapp auf die Signatur verweisen. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das liest sich schon mal interessant. Was müsste eurer Meinung dieser "Mini-Guide" enthalten?

Link Forenregeln
Benimmregeln
kleines Technik Handbuch bezüglich VBB
...

Liste darf gerne fortgesetzt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

In der Titelleiste steht dick und fett Hilfe. Wer das nicht sieht, dem wird wohl alles unter einer Zwangseinblendung, die mehrere Minuten lang nicht geschlossen werden kann, auch nicht helfen - oder?

Das ganze ergibt aber so oder so keine verschärften Regeln. Bei denen würde es auch nicht um dran halten / nicht dran halten gehen, sondern um die Möglichkeit zur Abstrafung. Eine klare Trennung zwischen wertvoller-, akzeptabler-, unnötiger-, störender-, blöder-, flamender- und beleidigender Beitrag ist in der Praxis nämlich oft sehr schwer und wärend man eigentlich nur die ersten beiden im Forum haben will, sind wir zur Zeit froh, wenn wir etwas klar den letzten beiden zuordnen können.
Wer da eine bessere Idee hat... - Generationen von Mods haben sich die Hirne wegen sowas verknotet.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Es ist aber auch ein Problem, dass wenn man auf Hilfe klickt, 100000 verschiedene Sachen kommen. Man müsste das Kurz und Knackig gestalten, damit die auch Lust haben das Zeug zu lesen. Deshalb sollte man in der Guide auch nur die wirklich wichtigen Sachen erklären.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> So finden sich diese Leute besser Zurecht. Manche wissen echt nicht mal dass es sowas wie die Forensuche gibt.



Ist auch sowas von egal. Wenn man die Leute darauf hinweist, bekommt man entweder ne unfreundliche Antwort hin geklatscht oder es wird einfach noch mal der gleiche Thread aufgemacht, mit dem Hinweis das Hinweise zur Forensuche nicht erwünscht sind. <- Zumindest mal nett ausgedrückt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch ein Problem, dass wenn man auf Hilfe klickt, 100000 verschiedene Sachen kommen. Man müsste das Kurz und Knackig gestalten, damit die auch Lust haben das Zeug zu lesen. Deshalb sollte man in der Guide auch nur die wirklich wichtigen Sachen erklären.



Also bei mir kommt da ein Inhaltsverzeichniss, sogar auf zwei Ebenen gegliedert.
Wie du "alles wichtige" in <10 Zeilen erklären willst, würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Two-Face (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Konkrete Vorschläge würden uns helfen.





> naja atis neue karten sind was 3D-leistung angeht ein ziemlicher flop...wer für so nen überflüssigen müll 500€ zahlt gehört in die gummizelle



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...x-11-grafikkarte-der-welt-11.html#post1283475
Sowas, zum Beispiel:
Verstanden was ich genau meinte?


----------



## Pokerclock (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Der Kollege ist kein Unbekannter. Es würde helfen, wenn solche Beiträge *ganz einfach gemeldet* werden, damit wir darauf aufmerksam werden. So was ist schlicht und einfach Spam.


----------



## Two-Face (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Gut, dann werde ich das in Zukunft machen. Ich dachte sowas fällt euch zwar auf, macht aber aufgrund bestimmter Vorschriften (Meinungsfreiheit usw.) nix dagegen.

P.S.: Das is jetzt schon der dritte, der wegen mir gesperrt wird, hui....


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Dann hast du ja einiges aufm Kerbholz...


----------



## Adrenalize (22. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mal wieder ein Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Youtube-Videos werden ja mit einemn Embedded-Player im 5:4 Format angezeigt. wäre es möglich, da ein Breitbild Embedding zu nehmen? Ich glaube ich habe das auf anderen Webseiten bzw. Foren schon gesehen mit breiteren Playern und es macht, denke ich, Sinn, da Youtube ja generell auf das Breitbildformat umgestellt hat, auch für 4:3 videos

Solange es unter 900px Breite bleibt, stört ein breiterer embedded Player ja nicht, oder?


----------



## Klutten (22. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Nutze doch mal das Tag "YTHD" statt "YT" - vielleicht löst das schon deine Probleme.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ja genau, das meinte ich. sorry, wusste nicht, dass dafür schon ein tag exisitiert. Beim YT-button im Texteditor setzt er ja nur die yt-tags.

Aber eventuell könnt ihr das ja im Texteditor mal umändern, ich denke der alte embedded player mit 4:3 macht kaum noch Sinn. Wenn der button im Editor dann direkt die YTHD-tags setzt, wäre es schön bequem.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (22. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ein anderer Thread hat mich auf noch eine Idee gebracht:
Wie wäre es mit einer Acount Löschfunktion im Kontrollcenter? Es scheint ja ein paar zu geben die ihren Acount gelöscht haben wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das würde ich einfach den Admins überlassen - die müssen jede Löschung von Hand machen, die müssten aber auch die neue Funktion implementieren. Die Frage ist, was mehr Arbeit macht?


----------



## Oliver (23. November 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Prinzipiell gilt, dass alle Änderungen, manuell oder per Plug-ins, bei kommenden Updates für unvorhersehbare Probleme führen können. Daher versuchen wir die Anzahl beider Modifikationen im überschaubaren Rahmen zu halten. So viele Accounts müssen wir nun auch nicht löschen, daher lohnt der Aufwand aktuell nicht, eine solche Funktion zu implementieren.

Übrigens steht VBulletin in der Version 4.0 in einer Beta-Version bereit, die wir aktuell auch schon ausführlich testen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich habe gehört, man darf nur 5 Interessengemeinschaften erstellen. Hat das einen Sinn? Kann man das Limit nicht auch aufheben oder wenigstens großzügiger gestalten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mal ehrlich: Reicht das nicht?
Das macht knapp 35.000 Interessengeschmeinschaften, wenn alle aktiven Nutzer ihr Limit ausschöpfen. Soviele wichtige Interessen wird es wohl kaum geben. Wenn man dann schon 5 Gemeinschaften hat und niemanden findet, der mit einem zusammen eine neue gründet, ist das vielleicht auch eine, die nicht wirklich gebraucht wird


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Es gab in der Vergangenheit Fälle, dass einzelne User für jeden Mist eine neue IG gegründet haben. Dem wurde mit der Begrenzung entgegen gewirkt.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es gab in der Vergangenheit Fälle, dass einzelne User für jeden Mist eine neue IG gegründet haben. Dem wurde mit der Begrenzung entgegen gewirkt.



Pfff, das ist doch heute irgendwie auch nicht anders


----------



## herethic (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wie wärs wenn man eine Meldung bekommt,sobald jemand in einen Blog oder IG geschrieben hat,der dem Empfänger (an-)gehört.Dann würde es mehr Diskussionen geben und IG's würden nicht nur aus 3 Kommentaren bestehen,weil man sich nicht mehr um die kümmert.


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Was soll man hier noch verbessern? Mir fällt nix ein... Höchstens alle paar Jahre mal ein anderes Forendesign (aber bitte immer was recht helles (so wie jetzt), denn das macht es ein bischen lebendiger).

Wenn ich da mal an PCGames denke und an ihr Forum ist das hier auf jeden Fall das Bessere.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ja ich hätte ein verbesserungsvorschlag!

nähmlich für die Spiele/Hardwarebenchmarks.
Wenn ihr GPUs testet nimmt ihr immer einen CPU den nicht jeder hat!
Wenn ihr CPUs testet nimmt ihr immer eine GPU die auch nicht jeder hat!

Mein Vorschalg wäre wenn ihr laut Umfrage immer so ein System nimmt was sich jeder Gamer für 1000€ leisten muss/kann und damit bencht!
Den schaut mal es gibt viele Jungendliche mich mit einbezogen die nicht viel Geld für High-End Systeme haben, sprich wir können uns keinen I7 mit einer Dual GPU leisten, die 1500€ mit allem drum und dran kosten!

Also meiner Meinung nach solltet ihr auch mit ein Durchschnittssystem benchen!
Und vorallem wenn ich seh das ihr da noch den I7 920 auf 3,5Ghz habt krig ich die Krise! 

Ja ich kann gut verstehen das, dass jetzt mehr Arbeit für euch ist aber ihr seit doch so nett oder

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> Und vorallem wenn ich seh das ihr da noch den I7 920 auf 3,5Ghz habt krig ich die Krise!


So extrem ist das gar nicht. Ich hatte bis jetzt genau 1x mit einem i7 920 zu tun und den habe ich auf 4 GHz übertaktet. Da wäre auch noch mehr drin gewesen, aber mein Auftraggeber gab sich mit 4 GHz zufrieden.
3,5 GHz sind für einen i7 920 ziemlich lahm.



> Also meiner Meinung nach solltet ihr auch mit ein Durchschnittssystem  benchen!


Nein. Wenn man GPUs testet, sollte man immer die beste High-End-CPU nehmen, die man kriegen kann, damit die GPU ihr volles Potential entfalten kann und nicht ausgebremst wird. Umgekehrt natürlich dasselbe. Nur so kriegt man aussagekräftige Ergebnisse.
Wenn die GTX 285 mit der 7100 GS gleichauf liegt, weil beide von der CPU ausgebremst werden, hat der Test keinen Sinn.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> So extrem ist das gar nicht. Ich hatte bis jetzt genau 1x mit einem i7 920 zu tun und den habe ich auf 4 GHz übertaktet. Da wäre auch noch mehr drin gewesen, aber mein Auftraggeber gab sich mit 4 GHz zufrieden.
> 3,5 GHz sind für einen i7 920 ziemlich lahm.
> 
> Nein. Wenn man GPUs testet, sollte man immer die beste High-End-CPU nehmen, die man kriegen kann, damit die GPU ihr volles Potential entfalten kann und nicht ausgebremst wird. Umgekehrt natürlich dasselbe. Nur so kriegt man aussagekräftige Ergebnisse.
> Wenn die GTX 285 mit der 7100 GS gleichauf liegt, weil beide von der CPU ausgebremst werden, hat der Test keinen Sinn.




Ja das meine ich nicht! Man sollte zu den Benchs die man schon macht! Ein Durchschnitts PC nimmt also bsw. nen Phenom 955x4 mit einer 4890 oder 275GTX also das hat ja dann jeder Durchschnittsgamer denk ich mal 

Verstanden was ich mein?!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

emm antwortet irgendein Mod oder Admin oder sionst noch wer wegen meines Verbesserungsvorschlag?!


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Da du Testmethoden ansprichst, solltest du deinen Vorschlag entweder als Verbesserung für die PCGH-Print oder als Leserbrief an die Redaktion schreiben. Hier ist schlichtweg der falsche Ort, weshalb dir auch kein Redakteur antwortet.

Administration und Moderation sind da die falschen Ansprechpartner.


----------



## herethic (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@Klutten
Da Du schonmal da bist:
Kannst du mir eine Antwort auf Post #472 geben?
Ich weiß nur das du bei den Blogs mal geschrieben hast,du immer eine E-mail bekommst.


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mein Blog -> Blogkontrollzentrum -> ... und dann unten in den Feldern die Auswahl treffen "sofortige Email-Benachrichtigung"


----------



## herethic (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Danke,und das mit den IG's?


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Da bin ich überfragt. Ich denke aber, dass es da nicht so viele Möglichkeiten in der Forensoftware gibt.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@thrian
Es gibt doch eine Abo-Funktion für IGs und Gespräche einer IG. 
Da kannst du auswählen das du nur eine Meldung im UCP sehen willst, dir täglich oder wöchentlich ne Mail schicken lassen willst.

Ich hab dir mal angehängt wo du das findest.


----------



## herethic (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@ ghostadmin 
danke!
Aber was ist UCP?
Usercontrolpannel?
Kann man sich nicht einfach ne PN schicken lassen?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

UCP = User Control Panel/Page = Benutzerkontrollzentrum^^
Und nein PN geht nicht. Und wenn es geht, dann ist es nicht aktiviert.^^

btw:
Wie wärs mit ner echten Verbesserung auf PCGHX? -> vB 4 

*schnell weglauf*


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hallo Leute, mir ist noch was aufgefallen, anscheinend ein Bug:

Neulich wollte ich einen älteren Post editieren; zwar stand dann unten "geändert am", allerdings wurden die Änderungen nicht gespeichert.

EDIT: jetzt gings, allerdings erst, als ich die Änderungen etwas anders vorgenommen habe;
Ich wollte meine Liste im Blu-Ray-Sammlungs-Thread aktualisieren; da hab ich einen Film vergessen und wolle ihn in die Liste einfügen - da hat er nicht gespeichert. Als ich ihn dann am Ende der Liste angehängt hab, funktioniert's plötzlich...Hm.

EDIT2: O.K., hat sich erledigt, war mein Fehler....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> UCP = User Control Panel/Page = Benutzerkontrollzentrum^^
> Und nein PN geht nicht. Und wenn es geht, dann ist es nicht aktiviert.^^
> 
> btw:
> ...



Vbb 4 kommt auf jeden Fall - aber das Teil ist noch zu frisch und nicht mal lokalisiert.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Nunja das 4.0.1 ist schon sehr gut Deutsch. 

Naja ich bin mal gespannt, vor allem was sich die Admins so in Sachen Style aus dem Ärmel schütteln. ^^


----------



## herethic (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Vbb 4 kommt auf jeden Fall - aber das Teil ist noch zu frisch und nicht mal lokalisiert.


Stellt ihr das dann eigentlich vor und lässt uns dann entscheiden ob wir das wollen?


----------



## Nucleus (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



thrian schrieb:


> Stellt ihr das dann eigentlich vor und lässt uns dann entscheiden ob wir das wollen?



Sie haben eine Lizenz gekauft - da entscheiden wir nix 

Außerdem ist die Aktualisierung der Forensoftware u.a. auch notwendig um eine sicherere Basis zu haben.


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



thrian schrieb:


> Stellt ihr das dann eigentlich vor und lässt uns dann entscheiden ob wir das wollen?



Du willst vB4 sehen? Dann tipp bei Google vbulletin-germany.com ein.


----------



## herethic (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Danke,wäre dann nur geil wenn das ich in Verbindung mit Pcghx sehen könnte...

Ist das Softwaremöglich überhaupt möglich das man so 2 Buttons einsetzen kann wo man zwischen den beiden vB's wechseln kann?


----------



## Nucleus (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



thrian schrieb:


> Ist das Softwaremöglich überhaupt möglich das man so 2 Buttons einsetzen kann wo man zwischen den beiden vB's wechseln kann?



Ähm... wozu? 

Und nein, das ist imho nicht möglich.

Es sei denn man hat zwei Foreninstanzen.

Dann muss man die Datenbanken aber in Echtzeit synchronisieren... etc.

Wer sollte das machen? Und vor allem: wozu?


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das ist auch nicht so leicht möglich, wenn überhaupt, da vB4 eine andere Datenbankstruktur hat als vB3.^^


----------



## herethic (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ähm... wozu?
> Wer sollte das machen? Und vor allem: wozu?


Es gibt vielleicht Leute denen das neue nicht gefallen wird(es gibt ja auch Leute den gefällt HWBot Rev.3 nicht und Pcgh 2.0)
Und dann würde man denen entgegen kommen


----------



## Nucleus (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Und wer übernimmt die Kosten für diesen überaus umfangreichen Gefallen?

Wem was nicht passt, kann zu hause bleiben, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Es würde technisch auch keinen Sinn machen.
vbb ist das technische Grundgerüst - davon kriegt man nur was mit, wenn was nicht funktioniert oder Funktionen gar nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Das Layout der Benutzeroberfläche ist variabel, man sollte auch mit vb4 das heutige Design realisieren können, wenn man will. (und ggf. jemanden bezahlt)


----------



## Nucleus (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Für den Marktplatz hätte ich folgenden Vorschlag (habe das so im Luxx gesehen und finde das sehr praktisch):

Da man ja nur ein Mal alle 24 Stunden Angebote pushen darf, ist der Kontroll-Aufwand für die Moderation ja ziemlich hoch.
Ich habe selbst mal nicht aufgepasst und wegen einer wirklich kleinen Zeitspanne ne Warnung bekommen.

Wie wäre es also, wenn Push-Beiträge erst nach dem zeitlichen Minimum möglich wären?

Wenn der Pushende den bis zum Push letzten Beitrag geschrieben hatte, könnte sein (zu früher) Push mit seinem eigenen, letzten Beitrag zusammen geführt werden.

Ein Push-Missbrauch wäre so dann nur noch möglich, wenn der Pushende nicht auch den letzten Beitrag vor dem Push geschrieben hat.

Das würde die Angelegenheit übersichtlicher machen und die Arbeit für die Mods verringern.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Sowas gibt es schon bei HW luxx. Ich spreche mich ebenfalls für eine Einführung dieser Regelung aus.


----------



## Nucleus (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Für den Marktplatz hätte ich folgenden Vorschlag (habe das so im Luxx gesehen und finde das sehr praktisch)





mixxed_up schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es schon bei HW luxx.



Sag ich doch


----------



## Jami (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich fänds klasse, wenn ihr mal eine Option macht, dass man sich Forenintern benachrichtigen lassen kann, sobald man zitiert, wird, da es ein total großer aufwand ist, seine postings über 20 Seiten hinweg zu prüfen, und man so viel besser auf Zitate antworten könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Eigentlich erheben wir den Anspruch, dass man, bevor man postet, den Thread liest, in dem man antwortet - denn auch wenn eine Frage mit einem Zitat verknüpft war, kann sie trotzdem schon von einem dritten beantwortet werden. Eine Benachrichtigungsfunktion, ob in einem Thread, in dem man postet, was neues geschrieben wurde, gibt es.
Will man Diskussionen ohne die Berücksichtigung dritter führen, soll man dafür PMs oder Proflinachrichten verwenden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Jami schrieb:


> Ich fänds klasse, wenn ihr mal eine Option macht, dass man sich Forenintern benachrichtigen lassen kann, sobald man zitiert, wird, da es ein total großer aufwand ist, seine postings über 20 Seiten hinweg zu prüfen, und man so viel besser auf Zitate antworten könnte.


 
Ich werde gefühlte 100 Mal am Tag zitiert, da hätte ich alleine schon eine Menge damit zu tun jedesmal die Meldung wegzudrücken. 

Ich finde das gut so, wie es jetzt läuft und hoffe, dass es mit der Version 4 nicht geändert wird.


----------



## herethic (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wo liegt der Unterschied von einem Super-Moderatoren zu einem "Normalen" Moderatoren.Oder gibts keinen?


----------



## Nucleus (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Supermoderatoren haben gewöhnlich Mod-Rechte im ganzen Forum, Moderatoren nur in bestimmten Unterforen.

Allerdings gibt es hier so eine Aufteilung wohl nicht...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Korrekt, das wird bei uns praktisch nicht eingesetzt.


----------



## Nucleus (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Gibts auch eine Reaktion auf meinen Vorschlag den Marktplatz betreffend? 



> Für den Marktplatz hätte ich folgenden Vorschlag (habe das so im Luxx gesehen und finde das sehr praktisch):
> 
> Da man ja nur ein Mal alle 24 Stunden Angebote pushen darf, ist der Kontroll-Aufwand für die Moderation ja ziemlich hoch.
> Ich habe selbst mal nicht aufgepasst und wegen einer wirklich kleinen Zeitspanne ne Warnung bekommen.
> ...


----------



## klefreak (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ich hätte da wieder 2 Dinge 

1. Könnte man ein VB-Tag einführen, mit dem man TEXT durchstreichen kann??
--> [URL="http://www.vbulletin-germany.com/forum/showthread.php?22790-Gibt-es-einen-vb-Tag-zum-Durchstreichen-von-Text"]Gibt es einen vb-Tag zum Durchstreichen von Text?[/URL]

2. Könnte man die Funktion des "image resize" reparieren / funktionstüchtig machen ??
 --> gemeint ist, dass man ein Bild das man in ein Posting einfügt auch einfach "größer" oder kleiner ziehen kann, als es halt in px-größe ist..
--> derzeit kann man im Texteditor zwar bilder in der größe ändern, jedoch ist diese funktion wirkungslos ;(
--> damit einhergehend könnte man auch ein "autoanpassen von zu breiten Bildern machen??


mfg klemens


----------



## Lee (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@klefreak

meinst du sowas TEXT ?
Wenn ja, dann schreibe: [Strike]TEXT[/Strike]


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Gibts auch eine Reaktion auf meinen Vorschlag den Marktplatz betreffend?



Du glaubst gar nicht, wie mir eine solche Funktion gefallen würde. Da aber VB4.0 in den Startlöchern liegt, wird bis dahin so etwas hier nicht eingeführt werden. Danach schauen mir mal weiter.


----------



## klefreak (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@ Lee:

danke für die INFO 

der 2. Punkt steht aber noch im Raum (hoffentlich dann unter VB4.0)
--------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun sollte es größer sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich bin ein wenig enzürnt darüber, dass ab sofort im Musik, Film und Buch- sowie im Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft-Unterforum Beiträge als Beiträge zählen.
In diesem Forum geht es um PC, Games und Hardware und nicht um diese Themen.


----------



## Nucleus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Der Posting-Counter ist doch sowas von egal


----------



## herethic (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> In diesem Forum geht es um PC, Games und Hardware und nicht um diese Themen.


Fotographie nicht?


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Soetwas begünstigt Spam.
Gerade im Wirtschaft, Politik etc.-Bereich, wo man sowas erst recht nicht gebrauchen kann.

@thrian: Fotografie ist mir ehrlichgesagt egal.


----------



## herethic (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mir auch,aber in diesem Forum geht eben offiziel nicht nur um deine aufgezählten Themen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Fotografie bzw. die Gerätschaften, die dazu notwendig sind, kann man noch eher als "Hardware" bezeichnen. Hat aber auch damit zu tun, dass einige der Redakteure selber Hobby-Fotografen sind.


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Soetwas begünstigt Spam.
> Gerade im Wirtschaft, Politik etc.-Bereich, wo man sowas erst recht nicht gebrauchen kann.
> 
> @thrian: Fotografie ist mir ehrlichgesagt egal.


Ach denke nicht, wer spamt schon nur um den Counter hochzusetzen, bzw. wozu brauch man da diese genannten Bereiche?

MfG


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ach denke nicht, wer spamt schon nur um den Counter hochzusetzen,
> MfG



Ähm.....einige?


----------



## Klutten (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Spam gibt es im Forum genug und wir als Moderatoren tun unser Bestes, diesen zu unterbinden. Die hier genannten Unterforen wurden allesamt geschaffen, weil sie von den Usern gefordert wurden. Nach und nach ist so die aktuelle Struktur im Forum entstanden.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Und wieso zählen da nun Beiträge? War vorher nicht so.
Was hat euch dazu gebracht? Meiner Meinung nach falsch.


----------



## Klutten (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Man kann es nun mal nicht jedem Recht machen. Wie und wo Beiträge gezählt werden, war unter anderem eine Entscheidung, die nach einer internen Diskussion mit der Administration gefällt wurde.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

...aber nicht mit der Userschaft.
Das hier ist ein PC-Forum. Und wenn es schon ein (bis auf die Tatsache mit dem Marktplatz) überflüssiges Beitragszählsystem gibt, dann sollten auch nur Beiträge zählen, die etwas mit dem Schwerpunkt dieser Website zu tun haben.


----------



## Klutten (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Es gibt Dinge, die entscheiden eben andere Leute. Wir sind hier Gäste im Forum und können nicht alles alleine bestimmen.

Insgesamt gibt es wohl kaum ein Forum, dass so sehr auf die Wünsche der User eingeht, oder?


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Da bin ich mir net so sicher, kenne ja nicht jedes Forum.
Allerdings halte ich das mit den Beiträgen für irgendwie sinnlos.
Man könnte ja in den Erfahrungsstatus oder so etwas einbauen, wie "sie benötigen noch X Beiträge, um den Marktplatz nutzen zu können" oder so, aber allgemein bringt das nix.


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Klutten schrieb:


> Insgesamt gibt es wohl kaum ein Forum, dass so sehr auf die Wünsche der User eingeht, oder?


Da stimme ich zu 100% zu! 
Die Userinteraktion ist beispielhaft.

MfG


----------



## Klutten (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@ Two-Face

Ich kenne auch nicht jedes Forum, denke aber, dass wir hier in der Hinsicht sehr viel möglich machen. Aus deiner Frage nach dem Einbau des "Erfahrungsstatus" halte ich mich erstmal raus. Ich finde die Situation wie sie jetzt ist - ok. Für alles Weitere darf hier aber gerne weiter diskutiert werden.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich meinte damit eigentlich den Reiter "Erfahrung" im Profil.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Verbesserungsvorschlag: Klutten anweisen, seinem Typen einen anderen Helm aufzusetzen. Der jetzige ist ja zum davonlaufen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig enzürnt darüber, dass ab sofort im Musik, Film und Buch- sowie im Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft-Unterforum Beiträge als Beiträge zählen.
> In diesem Forum geht es um PC, Games und Hardware und nicht um diese Themen.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wieso zählen da nun Beiträge? War vorher nicht so.
> Was hat euch dazu gebracht? Meiner Meinung nach falsch.



Wir haben uns bei der Zählweise an der Beitrags"qualität" orientiert. Das heißt Bereiche, in denen (fast) nur Spam fabriziert wird (RuKa, Quickpolls) oder die keine Diskussionen enthalten (sollten: Marktplatz) werden nicht mitgezählt. Aber alle Bereiche, die (u.a.  ) sorgfältig moderierte Diskussionen enthalten, zählen. Welche Themen da diskutiert werden, orientiert sich schlichtweg an den Interessen der Community - und die interessiert sich eben nicht nur für Spieler-PC-Hardware und Extrem-OC, sondern auch für Musik, Filme, Bücher, Politik, Wissenschaft, Heimkino, Konsolen, Fotografie, Handys, Action-, Renn-, Sport-, Strategie- und sonstige Spiele, Programmierung, Webdesign, F@H, sowie divere nicht-Spiele-Soft- und Hardware. Auch, wenn das alles Themen sind, die nichts mit PC-Spiele-Hardware zu tun haben.
PCGHX ist eben schon seit längerer Zeit eine Community und nicht mehr nur ein ausgegliedertes Spartenforum mit eng umgrenzten Themenhorizont.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Dadurch läuft man aber auch Gefahr, dass die Themen zu sehr vermischt werden.
Dass der Schwerpunkt dieser Seite dem Titel dieser Seite liegt, ist eine Tatsache - aber wenn eben jene "Off-Topic"-Themen zu ausführlich behandelt werden, bleibt der Sinn dieser Seite nicht mehr eindeutig und es melden sich hier Leute an, die ausschließlich über Film, Politik, Wissenschaft usw. unterhalten wollen - und _dafür gibt es eigene Foren_ bzw. Seiten.
(Hi-Fi-Forum oder so).


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hifi-Forum ist ein schlechtes Beispiel. Gerade unser Sound-Bereich erfreut sich einer großen und wachsenden Beliebtheit in Sachen Hifi und Heimkino.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Es ist ja O.K., dass man neben den üblichen Nutzerproblemchen mit PCs auch Themen über Hi-Fi usw. erörtern kann, aber es gibt Foren, die sich auf diese "Sekundärthemen", welche auf PCGHX auch behandelt werden, spezialisiert haben - mich persönlich viecht es immer furchtbar an, wenn sich hier Leute anmelden, die allein über Wirtschaft, Politik und Filme o.ä. labern wollen, wozu es doch für diesen Resort eigene und daher bessere Foren gibt.


----------



## herethic (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wie wärs wenn  jedem Neuling eine PN zugeschickt wird,das man eine Frage nicht in einem Blog erstellt.
Und dann vllt. noch erklären wie das geht.
Es ist ja hilfreich da sonst ihre fragen nicht beantwortet werden.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das fänd ich auch gut.^^
Das 4rer kann das ja im Standard, beim 3er weiß ichs nicht. =D


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das fänd ich auch gut.^^
> Das 4rer kann das ja im Standard, beim 3er weiß ichs nicht. =D


 
Es gibt eine Menge, die das 4er nicht kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist ja O.K., dass man neben den üblichen Nutzerproblemchen mit PCs auch Themen über Hi-Fi usw. erörtern kann, aber es gibt Foren, die sich auf diese "Sekundärthemen", welche auf PCGHX auch behandelt werden, spezialisiert haben - mich persönlich viecht es immer furchtbar an, wenn sich hier Leute anmelden, die allein über Wirtschaft, Politik und Filme o.ä. labern wollen, wozu es doch für diesen Resort eigene und daher bessere Foren gibt.



Vielleicht eine Geschmacksfrage.
Ich zum Beispiel hab keine Lust, mich in noch mehr Foren zu engagieren - aber ich will in gewissem Umfange auch über solche Themen diskutieren.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> mich persönlich viecht es immer furchtbar an, wenn sich hier Leute anmelden, die allein über Wirtschaft, Politik und Filme o.ä. labern wollen, wozu es doch für diesen Resort eigene und daher bessere Foren gibt.



Sorry, aber das hört sich nach üblem Forenfaschismus an 

Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft mit vielen Interessen, und das Forum sollte diese auch abdecken.
Nicht jeder, der nur mal eine kurze Frage zu nem Spezialthema abseits der Kernbereiche von PCGHW hat, will sich in nem spezialisierten Forum registrieren müssen.

Du tust grad so als sei das ein Problem, das verhindert werden müsse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wieso wurde denn nicht angekündigt, dass sie die Zählweise ändern wird?
Ich hab keine News dazu gelesen? 
Kann also noch mal konkret gesagt werden, was sich jetzt wo geändert hat?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das hört sich nach üblem Forenfaschismus an
> 
> Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft mit vielen Interessen, und das Forum sollte diese auch abdecken.
> Nicht jeder, der nur mal eine kurze Frage zu nem Spezialthema abseits der Kernbereiche von PCGHW hat, will sich in nem spezialisierten Forum registrieren müssen.
> ...



Ich rede nicht von Leuten, die hier schon angemeldet sind und für ein gewisses Problemchen in anderen Unterforen hier nachfragen und/oder diskutierten, ich rede von Leuten, die sich hier anmelden, um ausschließlich über sowas zu diskutieren - vollkommen unlogisch und falsch, da es hierfür Foren gibt, die auf diese Themen ausgelegt sind - und DAS ist ein Problem, welches bekämpft werden müsste.
Auch ein Grund, wieso ich so selten im Wirtschaftsbereich hier poste, weil ein Hardwareforum der komplett falsche Ort für eine solche Diskussion ist - da kann man sich woanders, (Stern, Spiegel usw.) besser drüber unterhalten. Wenn mich mein Gewissen dazu zwingt, dann poste ich halt doch mal in eben jenen Bereichen (im Film/Musik-Unterforum z.B.) auch wenn hier einige User anscheinend ohne meine Meinung besser leben können, hab ich so den Eindruck.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Menge, die das 4er nicht kann.



Oder es gibt User die es einfach nicht kapieren.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich glaube nicht, dass PCGHW User von SPIEGEL Online oder ähnlichen Portalen fortlocken will.

Ziel dieser Subforen ist es, dass sie den Usern in dieser Community ermöglichen sich auch über eben jene Themen zu unterhalten.

Ich finde Du siehst die Dinge mal wieder viel zu eng.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Habe etwa behauptet, dass die Unterforen abgeschafft werden sollten?
Ursprünglich habe ich mich nur darüber beschwert, dass ab sofort Beiträge, in eben jenen Foren (eigentlich nur im Musik/Film- und Wirtschaft/Politik-Bereich) als Beiträge geltend gemacht werden - und dass dadurch nicht nur Spam, sondern auch die von mir angesprochene Problematik begünstigt wird.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ganz ehrlich: ich verstehe die Problematik nicht - auch nach mehrmaligem Lesen.


----------



## Klutten (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wir können Spam zwar nicht zu 100% verhindern, aber wie kommst du darauf, dass gerade in den von dir genannten Bereichen (Musik/Film- und Wirtschaft/Politik-Bereich) Spam begünstigt wird? Den meisten Spam gibt es in den Hardwarebereichen, wo kaum jemand die Forensuche benutzt und 100x am Tag ein bestimmter Lüfter, Kühler, NT, usw. angefragt wird. Ebenso der Tagebuch-Bereich. Schau dir doch mal an, was da teilweise toleriert wird - das ist eine Menge.


----------



## DaStash (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und dass dadurch nicht nur Spam, sondern auch die von mir angesprochene Problematik begünstigt wird.


Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum dadurch Spam begünstigt wird.

MfG


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Es gibt genug Leute, die nur Posten, um ihren Counter hochzubekommen - und da ist denen jeder Thread recht. Wieso, habe ich schon mal erklärt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Leute, die nur Posten, um ihren Counter hochzubekommen - und da ist denen jeder Thread recht. Wieso, habe ich schon mal erklärt.


 
Aber das wird nicht in der Wirtschaftsecke oder sonst wo gemacht.
Klutten hat doch schon angesprochen, wo wirklich viel gespamt wird und wenn man sich die angesprochenen Threads mal kritisch durchliest, kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass 70% davon Spam ist.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber das wird nicht in der Wirtschaftsecke oder sonst wo gemacht.



NOCH nicht....
Außerdem bin ich mir absolut sicher, dass es auch da mal Spam gegeben hat, auch wenn ich mich da so gut wie nie rumtreibe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ein Wirtschaftsthread, der in Spam ausartet, wird einfach in die Rumpelecke verschoben und die Sache ist erledigt.
Das gilt dann auch für den Counter. Daher sehe ich da jetzt keinen Handlungsbedarf für Dinge, die noch gar nicht passiert sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso wurde denn nicht angekündigt, dass sie die Zählweise ändern wird?
> Ich hab keine News dazu gelesen?



*grübel* Eigentlich sollte es eine Bekanntmachung ge(ge)ben (haben), aber ich find sie auch gerade nicht 
@Thilo: ?



> Kann also noch mal konkret gesagt werden, was sich jetzt wo geändert hat?



Im Gegensatz zu früher werden der Marktplatz, das Quickpoll-Sammelforum und PCGH-E-Commerce nicht mehr gezählt (die Ruka bleibt auch draußen), dafür zählen WPW und MFB jetzt mit.




Two-Face schrieb:


> NOCH nicht....



lass sie nur kommen, lass sie nur kommen nochmal die karten öl 



> Außerdem bin ich mir absolut sicher, dass es auch da mal Spam gegeben hat, auch wenn ich mich da so gut wie nie rumtreibe.



N bissl Spam gibts überall, dass lässt sich nicht vermeiden - aber verglichen mit den Quickpolls (die nämlich bislang für genau das von die beschriebene Verhalten genutzt wurden, ohne dass man ernsthaft was dagegen machen konnte), ist es im WPW sehr wenig.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *grübel* Eigentlich sollte es eine Bekanntmachung ge(ge)ben (haben), aber ich find sie auch gerade nicht
> @Thilo: ?



Ja, Hüstel


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, Hüstel



Ein "dicker Junge" wie Henner dich liebevoll genannt hat kann ja auch mal Fehler machen.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Trotzdem geht es mir weiterhin ums Prinzip. Wie gesagt, ich finde Musik/Film und WPW werden teilweise schon ein wenig überbewertet.
Ich habe hier leider viel zu oft erlebt, wie sich Leute angemeldet, ihren Senf zu irgendeinem Film oder politischem Thema dazugegeben haben und sich seither nicht haben blicken lassen.


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Guck mal den Threadersteller dieses Threads hier an.


----------



## DaStash (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Guck mal den Threadersteller dieses Threads hier an.


LOL 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe hier leider viel zu oft erlebt, wie sich Leute angemeldet, ihren Senf zu irgendeinem Film oder politischem Thema dazugegeben haben und sich seither nicht haben blicken lassen.


 
Was völlig normal ist, viele machen das so.
Was aber auch egal ist, dann haben sie eben einen Post, und? 
Wayne...


----------



## Two-Face (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was völlig normal ist, viele machen das so.
> Was aber auch egal ist, dann haben sie eben einen Post, und?
> Wayne...



Sowas bringt's aber nunmal gar net, könnte mich da jedesmal drüber aufregen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sowas bringt's aber nunmal gar net, könnte mich da jedesmal drüber aufregen.


Willst du die entsprechenden Unterforen deshalb jetzt dicht machen? Verzichtest du nämlich nur auf das Zählen der Posts, steht da dann zwar eine 0 statt der 1, geändert hat sich aber nichts. Und dass Leute, die sich wegen der Off-Topic-Foren anmelden, das nur machen um ihren Post-Zähler dann (durch Spam) in die Höhe zu treiben, glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Willst du die entsprechenden Unterforen deshalb jetzt dicht machen?



Wo hab ich denn das behauptet?
Ich wollte nur, dass der Counter in diesen Unterforen aufgehoben wird, sonst nix.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Verzichtest du nämlich nur auf das Zählen der Posts, steht da dann zwar eine 0 statt der 1, geändert hat sich aber nichts. Denn das Leute, die sich wegen der Off-Topic-Foren anmelden, das nur machen um ihren Post-Zähler dann (durch Spam) in die Höhe zu treiben, glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht.



Das hab ich ebenfalls nicht behauptet, Leute lesen bevor man postet!


----------



## Väinämöinen (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo hab ich denn das behauptet?
> Ich wollte nur, dass der Counter in diesen Unterforen aufgehoben wird, sonst nix.
> 
> Das hab ich ebenfalls nicht behauptet, Leute lesen bevor man postet!


Ich hab es gelsen und mir ist auch klar, dass du das nicht direkt gefordert hast, nur ändern deine Vorschläge absolut garnichts. Den Zähler im Off-Topic zu deaktivieren reduziert weder den Spam, noch verhindert es, dass sich Leute nur wegen dieser Foren anmelden und dann dauerhaft irgendwo bei einem post hängen. Fazit: Sinnlos.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mir geht's hier in erster Linie ums Prinzip, nämlich dass das hier ein Hardwareforum ist, und kein Wirtschafts-, Politik-, oder sonstwas Forum.
Und deshalb halte ich es auch für falsch, in diesen Bereichen Posts zählen zu lassen.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir geht's hier in erster Linie ums Prinzip, nämlich dass das hier ein Hardwareforum ist, und kein Wirtschafts-, Politik-, oder sonstwas Forum.
> Und deshalb halte ich es auch für falsch, in diesen Bereichen Posts zählen zu lassen.



Ja, okay, schön und gut, aber merkst du auch, dass deine Idee hier nicht auf Unterstützung trifft?
Können wir das ganze dann mal beenden?


----------



## Väinämöinen (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir geht's hier in erster Linie ums Prinzip, nämlich dass das hier ein Hardwareforum ist, und kein Wirtschafts-, Politik-, oder sonstwas Forum.
> Und deshalb halte ich es auch für falsch, in diesen Bereichen Posts zählen zu lassen.


Etwas nur aus prinzip zu fordern, obwohl man genau weiß , dass es eigentlich sinnlos ist, ist natürlich sehr überzeugend


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja, okay, schön und gut, aber merkst du auch, dass deine Idee hier nicht auf Unterstützung trifft?
> Können wir das ganze dann mal beenden?



Deshalb darf ich ja wohl noch meine Meinung äußern, oder nicht?


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Deshalb darf ich ja wohl noch meine Meinung äußern, oder nicht?



Klar, bloß wenn man sie 20 mal äußert, fängt's an zu nerven..


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Klar, bloß wenn man sie 20 mal äußert, fängt's an zu nerven..



1. musste ich sie vermeintlich 20mal äußern, weil man 20mal auf meine Meinung eingegangen ist.
2. Wenn es dich nervt, wieso beachtest du es dann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir geht's hier in erster Linie ums Prinzip, nämlich dass das hier ein Hardwareforum ist, und kein Wirtschafts-, Politik-, oder sonstwas Forum.
> Und deshalb halte ich es auch für falsch, in diesen Bereichen Posts zählen zu lassen.


 
Dann könntest du aber auch die anderen Unterforen dicht machen, die nichts mit Overclocking oder Extreme zu tun haben. 

Die Masse an Unterforen kam letztendlich auch deshalb, weil man die Community auf ein Forum beschränken will.
Aber um möglichst viele User anzulocken, muss man eben eine Menge bieten.
Ob davon dann welche bleiben und mitposten (auch außerhalb des Off-Bereichs) weiß man aber vorher nicht.
Aber man versucht es so und das ist doch völlig in Ordnung.
Außerdem ist im Wirtschaftsbereich ein höheres Niveau anzutreffen als in den Quick Teilen (oder wie die heißen).
Wenn mans genauer nimmt, ist das News Unterforum ganz oben auf der Main auch eher ein Magnet für Spam und Fanboygeschwafel als für sinnvolle Beiträge.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wer redet denn von dicht machen?
Ich sage nur, dass es ebenso wenig bringt, da nun Posts mit in den Counter einzubeziehen.
Wenn's nach mir ginge, könnte man das Beitragssystem und die Benutzertitel gleich komplett abschaffen, bringen tut das eh' so gut wie nix (wenn man mal vom Marktplatz absieht).


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von dicht machen?
> Ich sage nur, dass es ebenso wenig bringt, da nun Posts mit in den Counter einzubeziehen.
> Wenn's nach mir ginge, könnte man das Beitragssystem und die Benutzertitel gleich komplett abschaffen, bringen tut das eh' so gut wie nix (wenn man mal vom Marktplatz absieht).


 
Du redest vom Dicht machen. 
Wenn man zwischen deinen Zeilen so liest und diverses interpretiert, sich dazu noch ein paar Gedanken macht und beachtet, dass du zu den Top Posten im Laber Thread zählst, dann könnte der kleine Verdacht aufkommen, dass du dafür bist.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man zwischen deinen Zeilen so liest und diverses interpretiert, sich dazu noch ein paar Gedanken macht


Das ist wohl der Grund, warum nie einer auf Anhieb versteht, was ich sagen will


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist wohl der Grund, warum nie einer auf Anhieb versteht, was ich sagen will


 
Ich hab auch eine Weile gebraucht und ich hab ein Hochschuldiplom.


----------



## DaStash (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Sind das jetzt eigentlich noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?

MfG


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die 100 postings Regel auf 50 zu vermindern.

MfG,
Phenom2


----------



## Klutten (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Gibt es auch einen Grund von dir, warum gerade diese Regel abgeändert werden sollte?


----------



## herethic (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

xxxxxxxxx musste seine Statistik pushen um in xxxxxxxxx MP-Thread zu gucken,ihn nervt das.

Ich finde 100 sind ok.Ich habs auch nicht gemocht,aber wenn die grenze zu niedrig ist,haben wir bald solche Threads wie:

[V]Verkaufe meinen Körper

Suche eine Lösung für mein Problem

Suche meine Autoschlüssel


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wie wäre es denn wenn ihr diese Leiste auf der rechten Seite, wo Preisvergleich und Services steht, ausblendbar machen würdet?
User von Netbooks oder mit kleineren Bildschirmen würden sich darüber sicherlich freuen.^^


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Seit neuem erscheinen beim Öffnen von Newsbeiträgen die gleichen Pop-Up Fenster wie bei os-informer, welche bis nach oben durchsliden und sich anschliessend mit ihrem schliessen-Button hinter der TGopnavigation vom FF verstecken, so das man die Seite neu laden muss. Ich finde diese Werbeform äußerst unseriös und würde es begrüßen wenn die Banner nur in statischer Form erscheinen würden.

Des Weiteren gibt es einen ähnlichen Pop Up Banner von der Serie Stargate sg1 welcher besonders gehäuft in den usernews auftritt. Ich finde das durch die zunehmende Präsenz der Banner die PCGH Seite an Seriösität verliert. Ich weiß das Webrung wichtig ist aber welche die einem aufgezwungen wird hat in etwa den selben Charme wie Klinkenputzer und oder die Zeugen Jehowas und erzielt damit eigentlich höchsten, dass sich das negativ auf das PCGH Image auswirkt.

MfG


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Genau das mein ich auch. Ich kann die News nicht lesen weil sich das Fenster nicht schließen lässt ...-_-


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich auch. Ich kann die News nicht lesen weil sich das Fenster nicht schließen lässt ...-_-


Jep.
Die rede ist im Übrigen von den "euro4click.de" Pop Ups.
Die sind sehr nutzerunfreundlich, weil man die Seite neu laden muss, damit man den eigentlich im Vordergrund stehenden Content betrachten kann und des Weiteren haben diese Pop Ups ein schlechtes Image(wegen ihrer Aufdringlichkeit) und es wäre nicht ratsam die Gefahr einzugehen, dass sich evtl. dieses Negativimage auf PCGH abfärbt. Aus meiner Marketingerfahrung heraus, rate ich davon ab, wegen ein paar Euros mehr dieses Risiko einzugehen. 

MfG


----------



## schub97 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Es sollte mal die Mitgliederliste ausgeleert werden.In der Liste sind bis zur seite 675 nur leute mit 0 Beiträgen.Man sollte zumindest die löschen,die in enem bestimmten zeitraum z.B. ein Jahr nicht mehr on kamen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Einige Leute legen nur einen Account an, um an Umfragen teilzunehmen oder um den Newsletter zu abonnieren. Insbesondere letztere möchten wir ungern zu Unrecht rausschmeißen


----------



## schub97 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ok dann nicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn ihr diese Leiste auf der rechten Seite, wo Preisvergleich und Services steht, ausblendbar machen würdet?
> User von Netbooks oder mit kleineren Bildschirmen würden sich darüber sicherlich freuen.^^



Gibts dazu auch eine Rückmeldung.^^
Vielleicht ein muh, mäh, ne, keine Lust oder ein "oah nee nicht dieser depp schon wieder... kann der nicht endlich sterben gehn?"


----------



## Pokerclock (2. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Dort steht auch die Werbung, wenn man kein Adblock verwendet. Ich denke nicht, dass es eine solche Option geben wird.

Außer du erklärst dich bereit die fehlenden Klicks zu bezahlen.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wenn der User XY es nicht ausblendet, dann kann der User XY ja noch immer drauf klicken


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wäre es vielleicht möglich ältere Newsupdates zu Spoilern, so das sie nur bei Bedarf nach unten aufpoppen? Es ist nämlich schon bei mehreren News sehr umständlich erst komplett nach unten scrollen zu müssen. Des Weiteren fände ich es auch nicht schlecht wenn die Anordnung wie bei der PCG umgesetzt werden würde. Also neueste Updates nach oben und dann abwärts, nach Erscheinungsdatum, sortieren.

p.s.: Wie schaut es eigentlich nun mit der Pop-Up Werbung aus, was ich vor ein paar Posts angemerkt hatte?

MfG


----------



## mixxed_up (7. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Könntet ihr Mods etwas toleranter sein? Wenn ihr weiter in diesem Maße sperrt, sind hier bald keine User mehr. Ist ja extrem geworden ...
Oder werden die User immer schlimmer?


----------



## Pokerclock (7. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Aktuell sind so viele User wie der Durchschnitt (temporär) gesperrt. 0,11% der aktiven User. Also Ausreißer nach oben gibt es im Moment nicht. Gibt es denn einen Fall, der ungerechtfertigt sein könnte?


----------



## Two-Face (7. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Im Moment sind die Mods eigentlich sogar relativ tolerant, gerade beim Punkteverteilen. Wenn ich mir mal ansehe, dass gewisse User ein unausstehliches Verhalten an den Tag legen und dafür keine Verwarnungen bekommen, ist das schon relativ zurückhaltend.


----------



## mixxed_up (7. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich seh jeden Tag mehr User mit "Gesperrt" im Namen. Ich weiß nicht warum. Vor gut 1 - 2 Monaten hatte ich das noch nicht so extrem bemerkt. Vllt. bilde ich es mir auch nur ein ...


----------



## ghostadmin (7. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Viel interessanter finde ich, ist es wieso man Threads wie diesen hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...allgemein/45762-windows-7-und-dreamscene.html einfach so schießt ohne dann auch eine Begründung anzugeben?


----------



## Pokerclock (7. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das liegt wohl am Alter des Threads.


----------



## herethic (7. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Integriert Bitte in euren FAQs/Forenregeln das man seine PC-Probleme nicht als Blog schreibt!


----------



## Klutten (7. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich seh jeden Tag mehr User mit "Gesperrt" im Namen. Ich weiß nicht warum. Vor gut 1 - 2 Monaten hatte ich das noch nicht so extrem bemerkt. Vllt. bilde ich es mir auch nur ein ...



Entweder du bildest dir das nur ein, oder es kommt daher, dass viele User im kompletten Forum ein gesittetes Verhalten an den Tag legen, am Marktplatz dann aber in kürzester Zeit einige Punkte sammeln. Dort weht ein etwas schärferer Wind.  ...und die Strafpunkte sitzen etwas lockerer, was auf den Schutz der Käufer zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## herethic (10. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Warum dauert es eigentlich immer 30 Minuten bis angezeigt wird,das jemand off ist?


----------



## ghostadmin (10. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Weil das so eingestellt ist.


----------



## herethic (10. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Weil das so eingestellt ist.


[IRONIE]Ne,hät ich jetzt nicht gedacht[/IRONIE]


----------



## klefreak (10. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wäre es vielleicht möglich ältere Newsupdates zu Spoilern, so das sie nur bei Bedarf nach unten aufpoppen? Es ist nämlich schon bei mehreren News sehr umständlich erst komplett nach unten scrollen zu müssen. Des Weiteren fände ich es auch nicht schlecht wenn die Anordnung wie bei der PCG umgesetzt werden würde. Also neueste Updates nach oben und dann abwärts, nach Erscheinungsdatum, sortieren.
> 
> p.s.: Wie schaut es eigentlich nun mit der Pop-Up Werbung aus, was ich vor ein paar Posts angemerkt hatte?
> 
> MfG




das mit dem SPOILERN wäre interessant, solltest du aber auch in den PCGH und nicht in den PCGH*X* Verbesserungsthread schreiben 

--> das System von PCG mit dem aktuellen News oben und dann das ältere wieder nach unten geordnet finde ich unpraktisch, und bin daher froh, dass es abgeschafft wurde

mfg


----------



## DaStash (11. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



klefreak schrieb:


> das mit dem SPOILERN wäre interessant, solltest du aber auch in den PCGH und nicht in den PCGH*X* Verbesserungsthread schreiben
> 
> --> das System von PCG mit dem aktuellen News oben und dann das ältere wieder nach unten geordnet finde ich unpraktisch, und bin daher froh, dass es abgeschafft wurde
> 
> mfg


Kannst du den mal bitte linken? 

MfG


----------



## klefreak (12. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



DaStash schrieb:


> Kannst du den mal bitte linken?
> 
> MfG



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...svorschlaege-pcgh-webseite-2.html#post1604967

Bitte


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



klefreak schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...svorschlaege-pcgh-webseite-2.html#post1604967
> 
> Bitte


Danke Dir! Ich komm irgendwie mit der Suchfunktion nicht so zurecht. Habe die gleichen Suchbegriffe eingegeben aber keine Ergebnisse bekommen. 

MfG


----------



## Klutten (13. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Dann stell doch die Suche mal so um, dass diese nur im "Titel" sucht. Das bringt oft den Erfolg. 

Auch sehr hilfreich -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...o-suchen-im-pcghx-forum-die-suchfunktion.html


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ah super, danke. Werdich mir mal zu Gemüte führen. 

MfG


----------



## Player007 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Sammelthreads für Grafikkartengenerationen 
Mit allen Infos, übersichtlich gestaltet und noch was so dazu gehört.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Kaum ist Bucklew weg, tritt mit Sash der nächste in den Raum.. 
Können die Mods mal bitte wieder zur Ordnung gerufen werden? Dass sie in unwichtigen Dingen auch mal 3 Augen zudrücken, dafür aber jemandem, der in unzähligen Threads sein vollkommen schwachsinniges Fanboy-Gelaber rauslässt, einfach mal für 'ne Woche beurlauben?
Da verliert man echt die Lust am Lesen/Posten..


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kaum ist Bucklew weg, tritt mit Sash der nächste in den Raum..
> Können die Mods mal bitte wieder zur Ordnung gerufen werden? Dass sie in unwichtigen Dingen auch mal 3 Augen zudrücken, dafür aber jemandem, der in unzähligen Threads sein vollkommen schwachsinniges Fanboy-Gelaber rauslässt, einfach mal für 'ne Woche beurlauben?
> Da verliert man echt die Lust am Lesen/Posten..


Da stimme ich Dir voll zu. Die MOD´s hier haben schon wegen wesentlich geringfügigeren Anlässen Punkte verteilt und bei solchen offensichtlichen Fanboyspammern  werden 5 grade sein gelassen.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (29. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ein Anfang wäre schon mal die fraglichen Beiträge zu melden. Wenn ihr euch gerne als Hilfsmods anbietet, könnt ihr bei der Gelegenheit gleich versuchen, ob diese Beiträge im Rahmen der Forenregeln zu subsumieren sind.

Bitte die Forenregeln nach Wortlaut und Zweck auslegen und dann entscheiden, ob diese Beiträge wirklich mit der oben vorgeschlagenen Härte (Sperre, 5 Punkte = Sperre) durchzusetzen sind.

Ich warte auf eure *ausführlichen* Begründungen. *Da wir hier aber über einen einzelnen User reden, bitte per PN und nicht öffentlich, sonst seid ihr diejenigen, die ganz schnell mit den Forenregeln Bekanntschaft machen. *

Dann lernt ihr auch mal die Arbeit der Mods kennen. Ich freue mich schon auf eure Subsumtion.

PS

Auf den Gutachtenstil könnt ihr übrigens verzichten bei der Subsumtion.


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

OK, dann nehmen wir mal die IM-Ttätigkeit an. 

mit inoffiziellen, informationellen Grüßen
IM DaStash


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Na, ich weiß nicht, ob man das Forum als Gag für einen Stasi Vergleich heranziehen sollte. 
Lieber mal den Petz Button drücken, wenn einem was merkwürdig vorkommt, das reicht und was die Mods dann daraus machen, wird man sehen.
Und bei uneinstichtigen User muss man eben hinterfragen, wieso sie so eine Meinung vertreten.


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na, ich weiß nicht, ob man das Forum als Gag für einen Stasi Vergleich heranziehen sollte.


Satire darf alles. 


> Lieber mal den Petz Button drücken, wenn einem was merkwürdig vorkommt, das reicht und was die Mods dann daraus machen, wird man sehen.
> Und bei uneinstichtigen User muss man eben hinterfragen, wieso sie so eine Meinung vertreten.


Stimmt auch und wird auch gemacht. Ich denke, m.p. M., dass die MOD´smittlerweile Überfordert sind und es Zeit ist Neue zu rekrutieren, da das Forum stetig wächst.

MfG


----------



## shila92 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich hätte vielleicht noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag: Ich vermisse immer noch eine Funktion mit der man Bilder in User-alben abonnieren kann. Denn wenn man einen Kommentar zu einem Bild schreibt, muss man immer wieder die Seite von selbst aufrufen, um dann die Antwort zu lesen (wenn es dann überhaupt eine gibt ).


----------



## Pokerclock (29. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



DaStash schrieb:


> Satire darf alles.
> 
> Stimmt auch und wird auch gemacht. Ich denke, m.p. M., dass die MOD´smittlerweile Überfordert sind und es Zeit ist Neue zu rekrutieren, da das Forum stetig wächst.
> 
> MfG



Dem muss ich widersprechen. Es gab vor kurzem neue Rekrutierungen und auch davor war zu keiner Zeit eine Überforderung (auf alle Mods gesehen) vorhanden.

Vorerst wird es keine neuen Mods geben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



DaStash schrieb:


> Stimmt auch und wird auch gemacht. Ich denke, m.p. M., dass die MOD´smittlerweile Überfordert sind und es Zeit ist Neue zu rekrutieren, da das Forum stetig wächst.
> 
> MfG


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Mods überfordert sind. 
Nur haben sie alle noch ein anders Leben außerhalb des Forums und dort muss man eben auch mal präsenter sein als hier.
Wenn etwas hier im Forum aus dem Ruder läuft, dann ist das den Mods schon im Vorfeld bewusst und sie reagieren sehr schnell, daher sehe ich da eigentlich keinen Handlungsbedarf.

Die Anzahl der "Hilfsmods" in diesem Forum ist prozentual gesehen sicher ebenso groß wie die Anzahl der Bundestrainer in Deutschland, wenns um Fußball geht.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. März 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Mods überfordert sind.
> Nur haben sie alle noch ein anders Leben außerhalb des Forums und dort muss man eben auch mal präsenter sein als hier.
> Wenn etwas hier im Forum aus dem Ruder läuft, dann ist das den Mods schon im Vorfeld bewusst und sie reagieren sehr schnell, daher sehe ich da eigentlich keinen Handlungsbedarf.



Man, die Schleimspur seh ich ja selbst aus meinem Fenster noch..  

@ Pokerface: Dann werde ich mich mal dranmachen, gewisse Beiträge auseinanderzupflücken.


----------



## herethic (5. April 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Liege ich richtig wenn ich behaupte das der nächsten Mod _rabensang_ wird?


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wie kommst du darauf, dass neue Moderatoren gesucht werden? Aktuell ist das Team mit mehreren neuen Kollegen besetzt, die sich erst mal in ihre neue Aufgabe einfinden müssen. Das dauert in einem großen Forum schon etwas.


----------



## Acid (15. April 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ich hab jetzt die 60 seiten nicht durchgelesen... aber im gesamten finde ich es so gut wie es ist......

jedoch würde ich es genial finden einen kleinen chat einzubauen... ich denke es würde auch gerade in spontanten bzw fragen die mit einem satz beantwortet werden können, das forum sehr entlasten.
Und auch im gesamten die ``community`` bzw user näher zusammenführen....

Ich hoffe jetzt kommen keine antworten wie ``das hier ist doch keine kontaktbörse oder ähnliches`` 

nur so ein vorschlag, wurde es schon ausdiskutiert löscht meinen beitrag einfach ...


----------



## Professor Frink (21. April 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

gute idee, das würde dieses haltlose  threaderöffnen verhindern, die eh nach 2 posts wieder zuende sind. Dabei geht allerdings auch der askept verlorn, dass eine einmal beantwortete frage nicht nochmal beantwortet werden muss verlorn.


----------



## Nucleus (21. April 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich habe solche Chats oder Shoutboxen in einigen anderen großen Foren gesehen... sie hatten keine große Glanzzeit und wurden recht fix wieder entfernt.

Ihr könnt ja nen IRC-Channel einrichten


----------



## zcei (24. April 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

IRC fänd ich mal richtig gut. 
Dann kann man auch mal einfach nett mit andren Leuten diskutieren, ohne dass alles sofort wieder in OT ausartet 

MfG zcei


----------



## herethic (27. April 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich bin (schon seit längerer Zeit)für einen englischen Laber-Thread.

Man hat mehr Gespräche und die Englischkenntnisse verbessern sich nebenbei.

Ich weiß laut Forumregel ist Deutsch die Forumssprache aber kann man nicht für einen Thread 'ne Ausnahme machen?


----------



## Two-Face (27. April 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Was ist denn das für ein Blödsinn? Warum sollte man dadurch mehr Gespräche haben? Ähm, das hier ist ein Hardwareforum, kein Lernforum.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Versteh ich auch nicht so ganz. PCGH.com hat ein komplettes Forum für Leute, die sich gern auf Englisch unterhalten möchten. Da brauchen wir hier keine Threads mit Sonderregelung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Man kann sich ja auch in einem englischen Forum anmelden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



thrian schrieb:


> Ich bin (schon seit längerer Zeit)für einen englischen Laber-Thread.
> 
> Man hat mehr Gespräche und die Englischkenntnisse verbessern sich nebenbei.


 
Versuchs mal hier drinne. KLICK


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Einen Vorschlag hätte ich schon:

Bei Supportforum: Hersteller & Onlineshops

Jeder sollte da ein Unterforum bekommen, denn wenn alles in einem Thread landet wie bei Mushkin wird es echt unübersichtlich....


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag...

Wie wäre es mit dem Einführen einer To-Do-Liste (am besten mit Zeitplan) für das Forum und der Website...

Dann könnten die Forum-User sehen, an was PCGHW und die Mods gerade arbeiten. So können unnötige Threads vermieden werden.


----------



## McZonk (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@Painkiller: das haben wir schon. Bedarf aber offensichtlich mal wieder einem Update .
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/25923-ubersicht-daran-arbeiten-die-pcghx-admins.html


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Joar, wär mal wieder fällig...


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Einen Vorschlag hätte ich schon:
> 
> Bei Supportforum: Hersteller & Onlineshops
> 
> Jeder sollte da ein Unterforum bekommen, denn wenn alles in einem Thread landet wie bei Mushkin wird es echt unübersichtlich....


 

Gibts hierzu ein Update? Fände das echt besser...


----------



## klefreak (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich hätte auch wieder mal einen verbesserungsvorschlag!

Über den Link  "Nützliche Links" - "Meine Beiträge" bekommt man ja die Auflistung der letzten getätigten Beiträge, jedoch fehlt hier die Möglichkeit bei den entsprechenden Threads zum ersten ungelesenen Posting zu kommen.

In den Normalen Übersichten gibt es eine Schaltfläche "erster ungelesener Post" , so eine Schaltfläche wäre auch bei den "Meine Beiträge " interessant, da man ansonsten immer wieder beim 1. Posting des betreffenden Threads landet.

mfg Klemens


----------



## HappyMutant (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Möchte da keinen extra Thread für aufmachen und es ist ja ein Verbesserungsvorschlag: Nicht angemeldete Nutzer bekommen immer noch die Winterzeit angezeigt.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Da fällt mir auch was ein.

Kann man ausschalten das man seine Threads selber bewerten kann? Ich mein des mit den Sternen.
Die anderen sollen die Threads schon noch bewerten können. Nur der Ersteller sollte nicht mehr seinen eigenen bewerten können....


----------



## Andergast (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wertanfragen für User die keinen Zugang zum Marktplatz haben oder Auslagerung dieses Teils aus dem Marktplatz.

Denn die dazugehörige Forenregel ist gleichermaßen Absurd.
User sollen ihre Wertanfragen im entsprechenden Unterforum machen sind die User aber wie bei newbies üblich noch neu so können sie dort nicht schreiben/lesen können also vor 100 Posts und 2 Monaten gar nicht in dieses Forum und werden von den Mods entsprechend gegängelt sollten sie auch nur annähernd in dieser Richtung Fragen stellen oder Inhalte haben. Dieses verhalten ist erstens benutzerunfreundlich als auch negativ für die community und gleichermaßen absurd. 

Gleichermaßen könnte man dann auch gleich in die Regeln schreiben: Anfragen von neuen community Mitglieder bzgl. Marktpreisen und werten von blabla ist nicht erwünscht solange diese Member nicht 2 Monate angemeldet sind und 100 Posts gemacht haben. bei zuwiderhandeln ergehen folgende Strafen... 

Strafen sind dann natürlich auch gleich das Sperren der Threads und das verteilen von Verwarnungen und Strafpunkten. Das muss natürlich so sein weil eine PN mit dem hinweis reicht natürlich nicht  ... *sorry ironie* aber so verfährt man in diesem Forum wohl generell mit den normalen User eher Totalitär


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Andergast schrieb:


> Strafen sind dann natürlich auch gleich das Sperren der Threads und das verteilen von Verwarnungen und Strafpunkten. Das muss natürlich so sein weil eine PN mit dem hinweis reicht natürlich nicht  ... *sorry ironie* aber so verfährt man in diesem Forum wohl generell mit den normalen User eher Totalitär



Wäre mir neu, dass Wertanfragen außerhalb des Marktplatzes verwarnt und mit Strafpunkten versehen werden. Du scheinst da mehr zu behaupten, als zu wissen *sorry Tatsachenfeststellung*.


----------



## Andergast (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass Wertanfragen außerhalb des Marktplatzes verwarnt und mit Strafpunkten versehen werden. Du scheinst da mehr zu behaupten, als zu wissen *sorry Tatsachenfeststellung*.



Zitat aus einer Warnung


> Wenn du nochmal ... eine Wertschätzung abgibts, kannst du dir mal ein paar Tage lang Gedanken machen und in Ruhe die Regeln lesen.
> 
> Ob neu oder nicht: Es hat sich jeder an die Regeln zu halten



Aber lenken wir mal nicht vom eigentlichen Problem ab das man leider vergessen hat was es Heißt zu moderieren und in die Bürokratitis abrutscht und dann so absurde Regelungen trifft

in anderer Sache habe ich gestern dann netter weise für den Hinweis in meinem VK Thread das ich einen neuen Artikel eingestellt habe eine 3 Punkte Verwarnung erhalten. Selbiger Thread wurde dann heute morgen gegen 9:15 Uhr aus mir unbekannten Gründen komplett gelöscht ...

MfG


----------



## Klutten (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Andergast schrieb:


> ... Selbiger Thread wurde dann heute morgen gegen 9:15 Uhr aus mir unbekannten Gründen komplett gelöscht ...



Der Thread wurde auf deinen Wunsch hin gelöscht. Das ging bei allen Moderatoren per PN ein (gemeldeter Beitrag), von daher verdrehe hier bitte keine Tatsachen.


----------



## Andergast (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

ich habe Push beiträge zum löschen gemeldet und offensichtlich wurde ja auch erst aufgeräumt und dann der Ganze Thread gelöscht nachdem auch noch leute im Thread heute morgen geboten haben also wieso sollte ich den ganzen Thread löschen lassen wollen

man schließt also von einem Push Beitragen die mit kann gelöscht werden gemeldet wurden darauf das man auch gleich den ganzen Thread löschen kann ...


----------



## Nucleus (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Sorry, dass ich mich einmische, aber wäre ich ein Mod, hätte ich auch den Thread gelöscht, wenn die Meldung "bitte löschen" vom TE eingegangen wäre.


----------



## Andergast (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

seis drum wir schweifen vom eigentlichen Anliegen ab



Andergast schrieb:


> Wertanfragen für User die keinen Zugang zum Marktplatz haben oder Auslagerung dieses Teils aus dem Marktplatz.
> 
> Denn die dazugehörige Forenregel ist gleichermaßen Absurd.
> User sollen ihre Wertanfragen im entsprechenden Unterforum machen sind die User aber wie bei newbies üblich noch neu so können sie dort nicht schreiben/lesen können also vor 100 Posts und 2 Monaten gar nicht in dieses Forum und werden von den Mods entsprechend gegängelt sollten sie auch nur annähernd in dieser Richtung Fragen stellen oder Inhalte haben. Dieses verhalten ist erstens benutzerunfreundlich als auch negativ für die community und gleichermaßen absurd.
> ...



das bei jeder Kleinigkeit immer gleich Warnungen und Verwarnungen genutzt werden müssen find ich eher ...


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

So sind nun mal die Regeln. Die haben auch ihren Sinn.... Sonst würden sich die Leute hier ja nur anmelden, um ihr Zeug loszuwerden. Und das ist ja nicht der Sinn eines Hardware-Forums. 
Die Mods versteh ich durchaus. Die Regeln hier gelten für alle. Was denkst du was das für ein Chaos geben würde, wenns nicht so wäre? Und zu den Verwarnungen: Man wird sogar auf die Forumsregeln hingewiesen! Also sollte man sie auch lesen bevor man anfängt wild zu posten, gerade wenn man neu ist...


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Bitte dieses Thema nicht an zwei Stellen gleichzeitig führen. Wer etwas dazu sagen möchte, tue das bitte hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ons-und-fragen-thread-zu-den-forenregeln.html


----------



## rabensang (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Als kleine Anregung möchte ich auf das Thema "Album" zurückkommen.

Es wäre für einige sicherlich sehr schön, wenn die maximale Größe von Bildern von 976,6 KB etwas nach oben geschraubt wird. hab gestern Bilder hochgeladen, die 977 KB groß waren. Die sind dann automatisch auf 160 KB herunterkomprimiert worden und die Quali hat dermaßen gelitten.

MFG


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



rabensang schrieb:


> Als kleine Anregung möchte ich auf das Thema "Album" zurückkommen.
> 
> Es wäre für einige sicherlich sehr schön, wenn die maximale Größe von Bildern von 976,6 KB etwas nach oben geschraubt wird. hab gestern Bilder hochgeladen, die 977 KB groß waren. Die sind dann automatisch auf 160 KB herunterkomprimiert worden und die Quali hat dermaßen gelitten.
> 
> MFG


Wo ist das Problem die Bilder vorab zu komprimieren, da gibt es zahlreiche kostenlose Tools für. 900kb ist schon sehr viel für ein Jpeg Bild, was eigentlich, in dem Fall, nur für die Darstellung am Monitor gedacht ist.

Ich finde die Beschränkung mehr als ausreichend.

MfG


----------



## rabensang (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wenn du natürlich ein schon Detailiertes Bild irgendwo einstellen willst, ist es einfach zu wenig...

MFG


----------



## McZonk (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich lade die Bilder in 1500x1000 (was unter dem Limit bleibt) hoch, was auch für die detailliertesten Bilder ausreicht .


----------



## rabensang (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Schau mal in dein Rampage III Review.

Die Komprimierung hat bei dir zugeschlagen. Die Bilder verschwimmen dann.

Deine Bilder sehen sonst immer sehr gut aus, aber wenn du auf die Vergrößerten gehst...


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



rabensang schrieb:


> Wenn du natürlich ein schon Detailiertes Bild irgendwo einstellen willst, ist es einfach zu wenig...
> 
> MFG


Also ich kann Bilder in einer Auflösung von 2500x200 hochladen und bin bei 800kb, was ich abe rnie ausnutze.

MfG


----------



## McZonk (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



rabensang schrieb:


> Schau mal in dein Rampage III Review.
> 
> Die Komprimierung hat bei dir zugeschlagen. Die Bilder verschwimmen dann.
> 
> Deine Bilder sehen sonst immer sehr gut aus, aber wenn du auf die Vergrößerten gehst...



Nennst du mir ein konkretes Beispiel? Wie Sash schon sagte, bleibt man sehr lange unter der maximalen Bildgröße solange man selbst etwas Bildbearbeitung betreibt. Auch an meinen R3E Shots sollte nichts vom Forum komprimiert sein.

Gegenbeispiel: Bei mir auf der Platte so klein und hier auch so klein, da ist nix komprimiert. Auch von "Detailarmut" kann ich da beim besten Willen nichts sehen.


----------



## rabensang (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich glaube das hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ge-iii-extreme-2824-picture40605-gross001.jpg

Denn im Vergleich hierzu, ist die Schärfe etwas eingegangen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...or-x-2426-picture33056-vapor-gross-1-011.html

(Ich möchte dich nicht beleidigen, aber ads ist mir gestern einfach aufgefallen, als ich auch versucht hab, das Ganze mit einem Album zu vereinfachen)

MFG


----------



## McZonk (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Da ist nix komprimiert  Das ist so schlecht.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hab bei mir im Profil einen Fehler gefunden...

Sobald ich meine Freundesliste anzeigen lasse, und auf seite 2 switchen will, komm ich auf das Profil von einen anderen Painkiller.... Könnt ihr da was machen?


----------



## DaStash (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hrhr lol, hab ich gerade ausprobiert.  Der Wird wohl deine Sonderzeichen nicht in dem Link mit eingetragen, bzw, interpretiert haben.

MfG


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Kurze Sache bzgl. "Neue Beiträge"-Funktion, von der ich ein echter Fan bin und sie ca. 3mal pro Minute (durchschnitt, geschätzt) nutze.

Wäre es machbar, solche Foren wie "Kammerspiele" heraus zu nehmen? Das würde sicherlich niemanden stören, und die Übersichtlichkeit dort enorm erhöhen.

lg


----------



## herethic (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Sind Posts/PNs/PFs vom System her in der Anzahl der Zeichen beschränkt oder hat das die Administration so geregelt?


----------



## Falk (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



thrian schrieb:


> Sind Posts/PNs/PFs vom System her in der Anzahl der Zeichen beschränkt oder hat das die Administration so geregelt?



Es gibt ein eingestelltes Limit, das aber eigentlich großzügig genug sein sollte. Wie viele Zeichen hast du denn probiert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Also bei PNs sinds 5000 Zeichen und ich bin schon einige Male darüber gewesen,


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Jab ich bin eigentlich so gut wie immer über den 5000, da dies aber denke ich Ausnahmen sind, dürfte es nicht das Problem sein mal zwei PNs raus zuschicken, mach ich immer so.


----------



## Falk (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Was verschickt ihr hier für Romane??  Meine PMs bestehen meist aus wenigen Zeilen/Sätzen


----------



## herethic (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Also bei PN's hatte ich bisher nur einmal das Problem aber bei PF's ist afaik 1000 Zeichen die Grenze und das ist Imho zu wenig.Ich weiss PF's sollten nur zum "rumblödeln" sein aber die Grenze um 1000 oder 2000 Zeichen zu erhöhen würde echt Welten bewegen


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Toxy schrieb:


> Kurze Sache bzgl. "Neue Beiträge"-Funktion, von der ich ein echter Fan bin und sie ca. 3mal pro Minute (durchschnitt, geschätzt) nutze.
> 
> Wäre es machbar, solche Foren wie "Kammerspiele" heraus zu nehmen? Das würde sicherlich niemanden stören, und die Übersichtlichkeit dort enorm erhöhen.
> 
> lg


 

Stimmt, da muss ich dir recht geben... Obwohl ich selber gerne mitspiele wenn mir fad ist... 

Wenn es nicht möglich sein sollte, kann man ja ein neues Forum schaffen. Als Name wäre z.b. "Spielhalle" passend....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die 5000 Zeichen zu sprengen ist doch kein Problem 
Ich habs auch schon 2 mal geschafft die 2500 PNs zu sprengen -.-^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Falk schrieb:


> Was verschickt ihr hier für Romane??  Meine PMs bestehen meist aus wenigen Zeilen/Sätzen



Naja wenn man sich selten im RL sieht und/oder mal wieder das Gegenüber oder man selber den Messenger ausgeschaltet lässt, kann das schonmal vorkommen. Letzens warens wieder 7 Word-Seiten  Wie gesagt bin da wohl eher ne Ausnahme, deswegen seh ichs jetzt nicht so wild das Limit hoch zusetzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Falk schrieb:


> Was verschickt ihr hier für Romane??  Meine PMs bestehen meist aus wenigen Zeilen/Sätzen


 
Nun ja, das kommt schon mal vor, wenn man eine lange Anfrage zitiert und dann die Antworten einbaut, dann ist man schnell mal bei 7000 Zeichen. 

Mich nervt aber, dass nur 1000 PNs gespeichert werden. 
Das ist bei mir in weniger als einer Woche voll.


----------



## Klutten (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich nervt aber, dass nur 1000 PNs gespeichert werden.
> Das ist bei mir in weniger als einer Woche voll.


 
Du schreibst ~150 Nachrichten pro Tag? Im Zweifelsfall ist da schon eine Sekretärin fällig. 

Normalerweise sollte das Limit wohl bei 2.500 PNs liegen, da weiß die Administration aber mehr drüber. Im Zweifelsfall kannst du dein Limit aber sicher erhöhen lassen.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Nö. Das Limit liegt bei mir auch auf 1000.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Fantastische Lösungsmöglichkeit:
Kontrollzentrum -> Private Nachrichten/Posteingang und dort auf das hier klicken:


> Alle Privaten Nachrichten herunterladen - Format:
> XML | CSV | Text


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hi,

es passiert ja immer wieder, das alte Threads ausgegraben werden (mir grade eben z.B.),
könnte man, um dem entgegenzuwirken die Threads nicht einfach automatisch anch 1 oder 2 Monaten closen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Klutten schrieb:


> Du schreibst ~150 Nachrichten pro Tag? Im Zweifelsfall ist da schon eine Sekretärin fällig.


 
Nun ja, das sind natürlich Spitzenzeiten. 
Aber beachte den recht prallen Thread im Kaufberatungsbreich (der mit über 1000 Posts). Da waren's auch schon mal über 200 PNs pro Tag. 



Klutten schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollte das Limit wohl bei 2.500 PNs liegen, da weiß die Administration aber mehr drüber. Im Zweifelsfall kannst du dein Limit aber sicher erhöhen lassen.


 
Eigentlich ist es egal, es nervt aber, wenn man keinen Durchblick mehr hat, weil jemand auf eine PN antwortet, die ich vor einigen Tagen abgeschickt hat. Dann kann es sein, dass die alte PB bei mir schon gelöscht war und ich keine Ahnung habe, um was es ging.



> Fantastische Lösungsmöglichkeit:
> Kontrollzentrum -> Private Nachrichten/Posteingang und dort auf das hier klicken:



Sehr nett, dafür müsste man aber die PNs immer mir sich rumschleppen und das ist mühselig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Falk schrieb:


> Was verschickt ihr hier für Romane??  Meine PMs bestehen meist aus wenigen Zeilen/Sätzen



Spätestens wenn man mal ein langes Post in der PM zitieren will, wirds knapp. Ich hab auch schon mal versucht, PMs zur Vorbereitung der selbigen zu nutzen - klappt ebenfalls nicht. Viele komplexe Links oder ASCII-Art können auch schon bei einfacheren Texten zu problemen führen.


----------



## Falk (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Habe die PM-Länge mal spontan verdreifacht, das sollte erst einmal reichen. Kann sein, das das noch etwas dauert, bis es geht, da ich von hier (@home) die Caches nicht löschen kann. Aber regelmäßig wird es wohl nicht auftreten, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Nö, aber es passiert halt schon mal und da sind dann 5000 Zeichen schneller voll als man denkt.


----------



## klefreak (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@ Falk

wenn hier schon so viel los ist, kann man nicht bei "Nützliche Links/ Meine Beiträge" einführen, dass man durch das anklicken des links (oder einer Schaltfläche) zum letzten gelesenen Posting dieses Threads gelangt?? zb duch das Einfügen dieser Schaltfläche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch bei MEINE BEITRÄGE?
-> das wäre praktishc, da man dann nicht immer erst den thread öffnen und dann noch zusätzlich "zum letzten post springen " klicken muss (ich mach immer mehrere Tabs mittels mittlerer Maustaste auf, und da fällt das dann ins Gewicht wenn man sich diese Klicks sparen kann 
mfg klemens


----------



## herethic (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Falk schrieb:


> Habe die PM-Länge mal spontan verdreifacht


Was eine Frage doch so alles bewirkt^^


----------



## Falk (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



klefreak schrieb:


> @ Falk
> 
> wenn hier schon so viel los ist, kann man nicht bei "Nützliche Links/ Meine Beiträge" einführen, dass man durch das anklicken des links (oder einer Schaltfläche) zum letzten gelesenen Posting dieses Threads gelangt?? zb duch das Einfügen dieser Schaltfläche
> 
> ...



Es geht ja um einen Klick weiter - wenn du "Meine Beiträge" anklickst, wird ja erstmal eine Suche gestartet nach eben deinen Beiträgen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man von dort aus einen passenden Link generieren kann.


----------



## klefreak (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Falk schrieb:


> Es geht ja um einen Klick weiter - wenn du "Meine Beiträge" anklickst, wird ja erstmal eine Suche gestartet nach eben deinen Beiträgen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man von dort aus einen passenden Link generieren kann.



ja, ich hab mich ein bisschen unklar ausgedrückt.. ich würde gerne, wenn dann "meine-Beiträge" angezeigt wird bei der Liste mittels einer "zum letzten gelesenen posting" Schaltfläche im entsprechenden Thread dort hinspringen (derzeit startet der Thread immer wieder am Anfang so dass man erst zur aktuellen Position weiterspringen muss)


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die XBox 360 Slim Werbung bremst das Forum gewaltig... Hab das mit mehreren PC´s versucht.... Iwie wird die Animation sehr langsam geladen... Dadurch ist Scrollen fast nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## DaStash (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich finde auch das zunehmend die Ad´s das Laden von diversen Internetseiten stark ausbremst. Es ist teilweise sehr nervig, wenn sich zum xten Male das Seitenladen wiedermal an der Stelle aufhängt wo steht:load:.....ad.farm......

Man sollte Adserverbetreiber in die Pflicht nehmen, eine maximale Ladezeit nicht zu überschreiten. Mittlerweile geht das nämlich in Richtung Nutzerunfreundlichkeit, insbesondere auf Seiten wo viele Ads von diesen Servern bezogen werden.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das zunehmend die Ad´s das Laden von diversen Internetseiten stark ausbremst. Es ist teilweise sehr nervig, wenn sich zum xten Male das Seitenladen wiedermal an der Stelle aufhängt wo steht:load:.....ad.farm......
> 
> Man sollte Adserverbetreiber in die Pflicht nehmen, eine maximale Ladezeit nicht zu überschreiten. Mittlerweile geht das nämlich in Richtung Nutzerunfreundlichkeit, insbesondere auf Seiten wo viele Ads von diesen Servern bezogen werden.
> 
> MfG




Stark ist gar kein Ausdruck.... Die dämliche X-Box Werbung geht mir sowas von auf den senkel.....


----------



## DaStash (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Stark ist gar kein Ausdruck.... Die dämliche X-Box Werbung geht mir sowas von auf den senkel.....


Noch nerviger finde ich die Kane an Lynch Werbung bei pcgames.de, wo der ganze untere Bildabschnitt in Anspruch genommen wird.

MfG


----------



## flipflop (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Besteht eigentlich Hoffnung, dass die automatische Benachrichtigungen bei neuen Posts in abonnierten Threads irgendwann einmal funktonieren wird?


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



flipflop schrieb:


> Besteht eigentlich Hoffnung, dass die automatische Benachrichtigungen bei neuen Posts in abonnierten Threads irgendwann einmal funktonieren wird?



Das wünsche ich mir auch, wäre toll wenn ihr das hinkriegt 
mfg


----------



## Falk (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Das wünsche ich mir auch, wäre toll wenn ihr das hinkriegt
> mfg



Ihr bekommt keine Mails?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Also wenn das richtig eingestellt ist, dann funktioniert die sofortige Benachrichtigung via Mail einwandfrei.


----------



## flipflop (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ist bei mir schon immer so eingestellt, habe ich auch mehrfach gegengecheckt.
In diversen anderen Foren funktioniert das auch wunderbar.

Habe das bereits zu Beginn der Zusammenlegung der Foren mal angemerkt und damals gab es keine wirklich Hoffnung machende Antwort (die Details weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, aber ich glaube damals gab es irgendwelche Probleme mit der Forensoftware).


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Falk schrieb:


> Ihr bekommt keine Mails?



Ahh jetzt klappt es 
Hatte es falsch eingestellt 
mfg


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Könnte man das Tippspiel nicht auch für die Bundesliga einführen?


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Gibt es eingentlich eine art Übersicht wo man sieht welche Firmen bei PCGHW im Forum vertreten sind. Hab heute Leute von Super Flower und Antec gesehen. Wusste gar nicht das die auch hier im Forum unterwegs sind...

Bekommen die ein Unterforum beim Support? Oder geistern die hier nur so rum?


----------



## Falk (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Könnte man das Tippspiel nicht auch für die Bundesliga einführen?



Das ginge, ist im Moment aber nicht sinnvoll oder?


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Warum nicht? Die Saison fängt in ein paar Monaten wieder an.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die Idee find ich auch gut....


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Falk schrieb:


> Das ginge, ist im Moment aber nicht sinnvoll oder?




Ja ach ne?

Aber wenn die Bundesliga/Championsleage usw. wieder anfangen, wär ein Tippspiel dafür ganz schön.


----------



## Falk (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Dafür können wir das aktuelle Plugin für das WM-Tippspiel einfach weiterverwenden (mit anderen Daten versteht sich )


----------



## DaStash (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die XBox360 Werbung oben und oben rechts macht die Seite extreem langsam und ruckt. Langsam nerven die ganzen Probleme mit den großen Werbebannern. 

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

AdBlocker helfen.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> AdBlocker helfen.


Der usability zu liebe sollte es aber möglich sein eine so seriöse Seite wie die PCGH auch ohne adbdlocker ansurfen zu können.
Solch schlecht designte Werbung wie die der XBOX360, die eine ganze Seite stark ausbremst, sollte einfach nicht zugelassen werden.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Genau meine Meinung....


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Falk schrieb:


> Dafür können wir das aktuelle Plugin für das WM-Tippspiel einfach weiterverwenden (mit anderen Daten versteht sich )




Kann man daraus denn zwei Tippspiele machen?

Champions Leage und Bundesliga reichen ja.

Schon mal danke dafür.


----------



## DaStash (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@PCGH
Ist es denn nicht möglich das ihr die XBOX Werbung verbannt, bzw. die Erstelöler dazu anhaltet ihren Banner nutzerfreundlich zu gestalten, dass ist äußert nervig, dass eure Seite dadurch so ins stocken gerät und das Surfen zu einer Gedulsprobe werden läßt.

MfG


----------



## Falk (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Kann man daraus denn zwei Tippspiele machen?
> 
> Champions Leage und Bundesliga reichen ja.
> 
> Schon mal danke dafür.



Hätte DFB-Pokal, 1. Bundesliga und CL vorgeschlagen...



DaStash schrieb:


> @PCGH
> Ist es denn nicht möglich das ihr die XBOX Werbung verbannt, bzw. die Erstelöler dazu anhaltet ihren Banner nutzerfreundlich zu gestalten, dass ist äußert nervig, dass eure Seite dadurch so ins stocken gerät und das Surfen zu einer Gedulsprobe werden läßt.
> 
> MfG



Die Werbung gibt es auf der Main oder im Forum? Ich habe gerade mal ein paar mal die Seite neu geladen und nie irgendwelche Werbung, die mit Xbox zusammenhängt bekommen...


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die Werbung befindet sich im Forum...
Sie bremst extrem, egal mit welchem Browser.... Achja, Adobe Flash ist aktuell bei mir...


----------



## DaStash (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Falk schrieb:


> Die Werbung gibt es auf der Main oder im Forum? Ich habe gerade mal ein paar mal die Seite neu geladen und nie irgendwelche Werbung, die mit Xbox zusammenhängt bekommen...


Sowohl als auch. Es handelt sich um die XBOX Kinect Werbung.

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Falk schrieb:


> Hätte DFB-Pokal, 1. Bundesliga und CL vorgeschlagen...



Hät ich jetzt auch. 2. Bundesliga wäre aber evtl auch interessant...wir haben hier schließlich einige User aus Berlin


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die Frage is nur was es dann zu gewinnen gibt? Immer nur Benutzertitel is auch fad...^^


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Städtereise zum deutschen Meister, Pokalsieger und CL Sieger...also nächstes Jahr dann München


----------



## DaStash (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@Falk

Konntest du das Problem jetzt nachstellen? Bei mir erscheinen die XBOX Banner rellativ oft.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Städtereise zum deutschen Meister, Pokalsieger und CL Sieger...also nächstes Jahr dann München


 

Da bin ich schon etwas bescheidener..^^ Mir reicht eine signierte Ausgabe der PCGHW oder ähnliches....


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hier noch eine Idee...

Es gibt ja die Benutzerliste wo man sieht wer On ist. Die Mod´s & die PCGHW-Crew haben ja Farben bzw. sind dick hervorgehoben.

Was haltet ihr davon das man die Leute aus den Firmen (Corsair, Cougar, ASUS usw) die hier im Forum Supporten z.b. farbig hervorhebt....? Wäre echt übersichtlicher finde ich....


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ja und noch ne Frage, wurde jetzt wieder ein neuer Server seit 2008 angeschafft oder noch nicht ??

lg


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es gibt ja die Benutzerliste wo man sieht wer On ist. Die Mod´s & die PCGHW-Crew haben ja Farben bzw. sind dick hervorgehoben.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon das man die Leute aus den Firmen (Corsair, Cougar, ASUS usw) die hier im Forum Supporten z.b. farbig hervorhebt....? Wäre echt übersichtlicher finde ich....


Mitarbeiter von Herstellern lassen sich am Benutzertitel "Firma XY Staff" erkennen, Benutzernamen in fetter Schrift sind Administratoren und Moderatoren als direkte Vertreter sowie Redakteuren vorbehalten. Ich halte das eigentlich für eine sinnvolle, nachvollziehbare Sache.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Mitarbeiter von Herstellern lassen sich am Benutzertitel "Firma XY Staff" erkennen, Benutzernamen in fetter Schrift sind Administratoren und Moderatoren als direkte Vertreter sowie Redakteuren vorbehalten. Ich halte das eigentlich für eine sinnvolle, nachvollziehbare Sache.


 

Da hast du schon recht, nur ist es manchmal schon aufwendig, die Leute aus der Benutzerliste rauszusuchen. Vor allem wenn viele Leute On sind.

(ich weiß... ich bin ein fauler Mensch...)

Aber ist halt manchmal echt komisch... Da geistern Mitarbeiter von Firmen rum die z.b. kein Support-Forum hier haben...
Daher dachte ich, könnte das die Übersicht etwas fördern


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@ Admin
Wäre es eigentlich irgendwie _(technisch)_ möglich, anzeigen zu lassen, ob eine Person, der ich gerade eine PN geschrieben habe, diese schon gelesen hat _(wie das z.B. auf szene1.at möglich ist)_? 

Ich weiß, es gibt die Möglichkeit, eine Lesebestätigung anzufordern, aber diese kann ja theoretisch ignoriert werden.  

Falls es bereits irgendwie angezeigt wird und ich bis jetzt nur zu doof war, herauszufinden wie und wo, möge man mir bitte eine kurze Erklärung geben. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wenn du eine Lesebestätigung anfordest und dann unter http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php?do=trackpm schaust, wird dir angezeigt ob der Empfänger die PN gelesen hat oder nicht.
Ob das auch funktioniert wenn der Empfänger die Bestätigung ignoriert, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ob das auch funktioniert wenn der Empfänger die Bestätigung ignoriert, weiß ich nicht.


Das glaube ich eben nicht ...

Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe, muss man ja bei der Lesebestätigung ein Häkchen setzen, allerdings kann ich die PN ja auch ohne das zu machen lesen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Naja das ist dann wohl ne Einstellungssache das "normale User" die Bestätigung nicht ablehnen dürfen.^^


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Im Normalfall verlangen ja nur Mods bei Nachrichten einer verhängten Strafe eine Lesebestätigung. 

Ich rede aber aber hauptsächlich von "harmlosen" PNs zwischen Usern. Ich würde einfach gerne sehen, ob der andere meine PN schon gelesen hat, so wie das in zahlreichen anderen Foren problemlos möglich ist ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Falk (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



boss3D schrieb:


> Im Normalfall verlangen ja nur Mods bei Nachrichten einer verhängten Strafe eine Lesebestätigung.
> 
> Ich rede aber aber hauptsächlich von "harmlosen" PNs zwischen Usern. Ich würde einfach gerne sehen, ob der andere meine PN schon gelesen hat, so wie das in zahlreichen anderen Foren problemlos möglich ist ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Und was bringt die diese Information? Wichtig ist ja eigentlich nur, ob er schon geantwortet hat, und das siehst du ja in deinem Postfach...


----------



## boss3D (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Naja, über den Sinn eines solchen Features kann man lange diskutieren _(Gegenfrage: Was bringt denn die Lesebestätigung, wenn ich diese einfach ignorieren kann?  )_ ...

Ich hätte es eben ganz nett und praktisch gefunden und wenn es technisch möglich ist, sollte es keinem wehtun, diese Kleinigkeit zu realisieren. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Falk schrieb:


> Und was bringt die diese Information? Wichtig ist ja eigentlich nur, ob er schon geantwortet hat, und das siehst du ja in deinem Postfach...



Es gibt Mitmenschen, die Erinnerungen brauchen und es gibt Mitmenschen, die nur mehr Zeit (bis) zum lesen brauchen


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Kommt jetzt eigentlich ein Bundesliga-Tippspiel oder nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ist doch noch hin bis zum Start der Liga.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wie wärs mit besonderen benutzertiteln, wenn sich jemand über einen langen Zeitraum für etwas engagiert? z.B. Crysis_Spezialist oder Extrem_Modder?


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Der Vorschlag wurde ja im Benutzertitel-Thread schon genannt, aber wie man sieht is daraus nix geworden.


----------



## Falk (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das ist verhältnismäßig aufwendig zu betreuen. Wir müssten den Benutzertitel ja auch wieder rückgängig machen, wenn sich derjenige nicht mehr als "würdig" erweist.


----------



## DaStash (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag wurde ja im Benutzertitel-Thread schon genannt, aber wie man sieht is daraus nix geworden.





Falk schrieb:


> Das ist verhältnismäßig aufwendig zu betreuen. Wir müssten den Benutzertitel ja auch wieder rückgängig machen, wenn sich derjenige nicht mehr als "würdig" erweist.


Hallöchen.

Ist schon eine gute Idee, wenn auch der Aufwand hoch ist. So können die User geziehlt andere User nach ihrer Erfahrung und dem dargestellten Status zu speziellen Themen ansprechen. Besser als wenn dann gleich ein neue Thread aufgemacht werden müsste, der ja dann auch wieder adminisriert werden möchte. 

MfG


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich bin momentan echt auf Kriegsfuß mit dem PCGHX Server. Hier lädt alles langsamer als sonstwo, manchmal dauert es sogar richtig lange und das bei einer 32 MBit Leitung!


----------



## DAEF13 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@mixxed_up: Bei mir läd alles mit einer 6MBit Leitung genauso schnell wie immer.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Dann liegts vermutlich am ISP von mixxed_up.
Ich hab hier auch keine Probleme, flutscht wie immer.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Aber überall anders läufts so schnell wie geflutscht ... nur hier nicht ...


----------



## Gast20141127 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Eine Favoritenfunktion wär praktisch. Oben mit integriert wo "Kontrollzentrum","Blogs" usw steht. Für die abonnierten Themen muss man doch immer erst ins Profil zurück.
Ausserdem könnte man auch Unterseiten mittendrin ablegen, also zB Seitee12 von 30. Die abonnierten Themen melden ja nur neue Beiträge. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Was auch nett ist, wenn man sehen könnte, wer einen Thread mit wieviel Sternen bewertet hat...


----------



## Falk (2. August 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was auch nett ist, wenn man sehen könnte, wer einen Thread mit wieviel Sternen bewertet hat...



Du willst, das die Usernamen da stehen? Halte ich irgendwie nicht für so eine gute Idee, ich will mich nicht rechtfertigen, warum ich manchen Threads nur einen Stern gebe


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



Falk schrieb:


> Du willst, das die Usernamen da stehen? Halte ich irgendwie nicht für so eine gute Idee, ich will mich nicht rechtfertigen, warum ich manchen Threads nur einen Stern gebe


 

Stimmt, das war ein Argument was ich nicht bedacht habe... 

Was aber bei den Sternen auch noch komisch ist, ist die Tatsache das der Thread-Ersteller seinen eigenen Thread bewerten kann. Das ist doch eingentlich Sinnfrei oder? Das System soll doch dazu dienen, das man sieht was andere über den Thread denken?!


----------



## Whoosaa (10. November 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Bitte einen Unterordner im Smartphone-Teil für die PCGH-System-News-Threads. Die überschwemmen ja so dermaßen den Bereich, dass man gar nichts mehr findet..
Und vor allen Dingen, die Leute, die dort posten, kommen in den Thread über die News auf der PCGH-Seite, und nicht indem sie in PCGHX den Handy-Teil öffnen.


----------



## Falk (10. November 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Stimmt, das war ein Argument was ich nicht bedacht habe...
> 
> Was aber bei den Sternen auch noch komisch ist, ist die Tatsache das der Thread-Ersteller seinen eigenen Thread bewerten kann. Das ist doch eingentlich Sinnfrei oder? Das System soll doch dazu dienen, das man sieht was andere über den Thread denken?!



Vielleicht wird der Thread erst durch die Antworten gut, und darauf hat der Ersteller ja keinen Einfluss...


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (12. November 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Youtube-Videos kann man per YT-Tag in Beiträge einbinden. Könnte man das auch mit anderen Videoportalen machen? Youtube wird meiner Meinung nach immer schlechter. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob es so einfach mit einem Tag geht wie bei Youtube. Aber theoretisch müsste es auch funktionieren, wenn man einfach HTML-Code zulässt, der aussschließlich die bekannten Videoportale als URL beinhaltet, denn eigentlich alle Portale bieten "embed"-HTML-Code an.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. November 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die Diskussion zur Ausrichtung der PCGH-Seite ist *hier* hin verschoben worden. Bitte dort weiter diskutieren.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hallo ich hätte da einen Vorschlag, ich hatte es schon mal gepostet aber war dort anscheinend falsch wo ich es gepostet habe.

Klick mich 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/125017-vorschlag-thema-geloest.html


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*


Hi auch ich wurde auf diesen Thread verwiesen,



Fänd es sehr nützlich ,

wenn es im Profil die Möglichkeit gäbe,

links dauerhaft sichtbar zu machen.

(So ähnlich wie Sines nur im Profil)

Z.b. link zu seinem Tagebuch oder Youtubecannal oder ,oder ,oder.

Diese links gehören ja auch zu dem Profil des Users.

Fände das echt klasse ,wenn das möglich währe.



MFG


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

was kann PCGHX besser machen,zu vbulletin 5 wechseln,die von PCG haben schon eins eingestellt.somit hatt Computec eine Lizenz der Forensoftware.
Ansonsten wäre es nichts schlecht alle foren von Computec zusammenzulegen,wie es früher war.vor der umstellung der anderen Foren.(PCA,PCG)da hatte man automatisch ohne sich extra anzumelden ein Benutzerkonto im Forum.
ist etwa so wie bei IGN wo man ein account hatt für gamespy und man hate aufeinmal überall wo gamespy aktiv ist einen account,praktisch,aber datenschutztechnich fragwürdig.wer seine Echten Daten so feiwillig preisgibt,ist selbst schuld wenn man bekannt wird.

Zurück zum thema
ich finde das PCG forum, derzeit am Besten mit deren Funktionen,Eigene artikel schreiben,nee Komfort funktion für blogs u.a.
Einzig was an vbulletin nervt ist die Kopiersperre für die Zwischenablage,das ist aber einstellbar und vom Admistrator der webseite so gewollt.Jeden link per strg+V einfügen unsinnig.
Und das nur wegen  der Foren text kopiersperrfunktion die nicht funktioniert ,mit allen Browsern,wie auch ist ja text.Im IE8 kann man dann nicht die rechte maustaste verwenden.So einen Funktion kenn ich vom IE und Online Homepagemakern,extrem nervig das ganze.
ansonsten bin ich für vbulletin 5


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Nur so als Info: vB5 gibt es noch nicht mal. Aktuell ist 4.1.irgendwas; und eine Lizenz ist ein Forum und nicht soviele du willst. 
Aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Das Problem bei einem neuen Umstieg ist ohnehin nicht die Lizenz, sondern die erfolgreiche Integration der vielen Plug-Ins in die neue Softwareversion.


----------



## Nucleus (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Eine Lizenz bedeutet ohnehin nur eine Foreninstanz


----------



## Falk (14. Dezember 2010)

Zu vB 4.1: da läuft gerade schon ein Testupgrade, mit dem wir dann die plugins anpassen etc. Es geht also Vorwärts.


----------



## DaStash (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Mal ne Frage, mein Benutzerbild wird sowohl im aktuellen Chrome als auch FF nicht mehr angezeigt also nicht in den Threads. Viele andere Nutzerbilder auch nicht mehr, haben sich die Bedingungen für solche Bilder geändert?

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Nein, das liegt am Server. 

Die Admins sind dran. 

Siehe hier: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/131078-fehlende-avatare.html


----------



## DaStash (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Nein, das liegt am Server.
> 
> Die Admins sind dran.
> 
> ...



Ah super, danke für die Info! 

MfG


----------



## sp01 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Fände es klasse wenn ich das Forum auch in der mobile Ansicht auswählen könnte.
zumindest hab ich nix finden könne wenn die Funktion schon vorhanden sein sollte. Oder noch ein anderer Vorschlag, ein app für iPhone und Android.
ps: hoffe das richtige Thema erwischt zu haben.


----------



## Falk (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



sp01 schrieb:


> Fände es klasse wenn ich das Forum auch in der mobile Ansicht auswählen könnte.
> zumindest hab ich nix finden könne wenn die Funktion schon vorhanden sein sollte. Oder noch ein anderer Vorschlag, ein app für iPhone und Android.
> ps: hoffe das richtige Thema erwischt zu haben.



Das richtige Thema dazu ist hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ersion-fuer-mobile-geraete-2.html#post2491184

Und wie man an den Bildern erkennen kann, wird es eine App geben (iOS/Android)


----------



## Painkiller (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

So... Alle Avatare sind zurück.

Siehe hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/131078-fehlende-avatare-3.html#post2499590

Falls bei einem von euch etwas noch nicht gehen sollte, bitte melden!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hi auch ich wurde auf diesen Thread verwiesen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Fänd ich wirklich wichtig,

wenn man dauerhafte links im Profil hätte.......................


----------



## Gnome (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Ich möchte mal das Thema "Threadtitel ändern" im Tagebuch- Bereich ansprechen. Vielen ist das Problem ja bekannt, dass Threads, die einige Monate bestehen, nicht mehr der Threadtitel verändert werden kann. Einige sagen es liegt an vBulletin, dass es ein Bug ist, ich sage: Das ist eine Sache der Einstellung. Ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass die Bearbeitungszeit für Threadtitel im Tagebuch-Bereich zu niedrig gesetzt ist. Soll heißen, dass unter "AdminCP -> vBulletin-Einstellungen -> Texte: Erstellen und bearbeiten" ein zu niedriger Wert für das Ändern eines Thread-Titels steht. Angenommen dort stehn 200 Tage drin, so können nach 200 Tagen die User nicht mehr ihre Threadtitel bearbeiten. Denn der Fehler tritt nur bei denjenigen auf, die ihr Tagebuch schon länger als ein halbes Jahr haben. Alle neuen können problemlos nach 1-2 Monaten noch ihren Threadtitel umändern. Daran muss es zu 99% liegen - zumindest bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass es daran liegt.

Siehe auch hier: Thread-Titel ändern ? [Archiv] - vBulletin Germany Support Forum


Wäre super, wenn wir dazu endlich mal eine Antwort bekommen. Wir Casemodder müssen im Tagebuch-Bereich jedes mal einen Moderator anschreiben. Die meisten ignorieren die PN's, aber ein spezieller Moderator (Painkiller) reagiert sofort darauf und ändert den Threadtitel immer. Danke dafür an Painkiller ! Für mich der beste und freundlichste Moderator im ganzen Forum! Dickes Lob von mir 

Mir persönlich ist das immer ein wenig unangenehm, den Moderatoren, die so schon genug zu tun haben, jedes mal zu fragen, ob sie so lieb wären, mir meinen Threadtitel zu ändern. Ich fände es besser, wenn die User das wieder selber machen könnten. Manche haben pro Tag irgendwo 3-4 Updates und passen den Threadtitel dementsprechend an. Mir ist es schon unangenehm den Threadtitel 2 mal pro Woche von einem Moderator umändern zu lassen...

Würde mich über ein Statement von einem Admin sehr freuen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Hast du das mal getestet?
Z.B. diesen Threadtitel solltest du deiner These nach nicht mehr editieren können. Den bisherigen Erklärungsversuchen (zuviele Änderungen) nach dagegen schon.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

@Gnome: Aye, das scheint die heiße Spur gewesen zu sein. Eingestellt war zwar "300000", allerdings bezieht sich die Zahl nicht auf die Tage oder Stunden, sondern auf die Minuten (= ca. 208 Tage). 
Jetzt liegt der Wert bei "9999999", also 19 Jahre - das sollte für die meisten Tagebücher ausreichen.


----------



## zcei (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Wer nach 20 Jahren nen Update schreibt hat ein echtes Langzeittagebuch 

Aber das mit diesem festen Link fände ich auch ganz interessant, aber das würde wieder Codearbeiten notwendig machen, wodurch die Updates schwieriger werden.

Da man aber mit einem Klick die Signatur sehen kann kann man auch die nutzen


----------



## BootinBull (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Auf der Hauptseite steht immernoch Fifa09 bei Sportspielen. Jetzt gibt es schon Fifa11


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Die Jahreszahl habe ich rausgestrichen, die dort aufgeführten Spieletitel sind aber allesamt nicht mehr taufrisch.^^


----------



## Gnome (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge Extreme*

Habs getestet mit dem Threadtitel und funktioniert Problems . Danke 

Ein hoch auf mich  - nein Scherz


----------

